# anyone else starting clomid next month, or can share their clomid experiences?



## Ss83

Hi girls
Bit of background...aged 29, healthy bmi, only right ovary polycystic but rarely ovulating from my left. No hormone problems so don't have typical pcos. Dh 31 with healthy sperm count.
Ttc for 14 months, was referred to fertility clinic after 10 as cysts were already diagnosed before ttc and bloods confirmed no ovulation for 3 months running.
Had a chemical last month which shocked me, was awful to get a bfn two days after my first ever bfp.
Booked to go to clomifene clinic on 17th May for my first apt. Very excited as hope as just one duff ovary I might have a good chance of a bfp as have no other probs we're aware of.
Anyone else waiting to start clomid? Or can tell me what to expect?
X


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hi, I had an appointment with my consultant today who prescribed me clomid so as soon as this cycle finishes I'll be starting it. My story sounds scarily similar to yours. I have irregular cycles and when scanned they found I had a large right ovary which had a number of small cysts so they thought I had one polycystic ovary. Had bloods and a hycosy which came back normal. Consultant thinks I ovulate sometimes but not every month and because of that things like my linings etc are not at the stage it needs to be when I do ovulate. Hence the clomid to speed things up and regulate my cycles etc. H and I are both 28 and being trying for around 14/15 months now. 

Have a google and it will list side effects and there are a lot of differing stats out there. My consultant said it may cause mood swings and there is a higher risk I multiples. Good luck at your appointment! X


----------



## Ss83

Thanks, good luck on your next cycle! Stay in touch and let me know how you get on.like you said, we're in the same boat!
My dh is getting very excited at the prospect of twins..ha ha. 
How you feeling about it all? I'm generally very positive, and excited about it all. The chemical last month was the most difficult so I do worry how it will go on clomid..the 2ww wil be a killer for sure.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Sorry about your chemical that must have been so heartbreaking. I haven't had so much as a sniff of a bfp in all this time. I think twins would be lovely but any more and I think I might absolutely crap myself!! 

I'm feeling really mixed tbh, sometimes I'm scared it won't work. Other times I'm excited at the prospect of it working! I always try and not get my hopes up too much in case it fails. I'm a stress-head so I need to try and do some relaxation techniques too! 

I've had EWCM for the past few days but negative OPK's so I'm hoping I'll ovulate soon so we can get onto next cycle! X


----------



## Ss83

That's the danger of testing early I guess, unfortunately my cycles are so irregular it's diffic ult to know when to test. Was horrible, tried not to get or hopes up but was still awful when it didn't stick.
I've not tried opks as I'd become obsessed.I didn't actually have ewcm when I got my chemical so even that isn't always a sign.so confusing and exhausting symptom spotting!


----------



## Ss83

Ps twins sound lovely but I'd be crapping myself at that too, just one would be amazing enough for now!


----------



## BrownieBaby

I guess so, I never test early I wait for AF to arrive - I find it too heartbreaking to see the BFN. But still it must have been hard for you. At least you know you can get pregnant though :shrug: I hope you are ok though I guess the 2WW/a BFP will never be the same for you again.

I've used OPK's and temping on and off really depending on my mood that cycle. Last cycle I didnt use anything at all, just kept an eye out for EWCM. This cycle I have used OPK's as soon as I noticed EWCM and I have temped a couple of days just to make sure I didnt miss it as I know what my temp is pre/post ovulation so its easy to tell. 

You are right in that they do make you obsess a bit more, but I guess when you have been TTC for so long its hard to not obsess with/without OPK's. Well thats me anyway as like I said I'm a stress head!

I did an OPK just now and its positive! :happydance: Thank god for that I was beginning to think it would never happen this cycle! Its CD23 so a bit later than the last couple of months. If I ovulate tomorrow then it'll be 39-day cycle. Just over two weeks until I can start clomid!!


----------



## Ss83

Brilliant, goodluck for this cycle and if no bfp then bring on the clomid!


----------



## ces2008

I just started my 6th and final Clomid cycle. I start taking the Clomid 150 mgs CD 5-9, so start Sat. The only side effects Ive really gotten is Hot Flashes. I take it at night to combate those. If this cycle doesnt work, Im switching to Femara/Letrozole per my Dr. Good luck! I hope it works for u! And Im sorry for your chemical! I cant imagine getting a BFP then BFN. Ive never gotten one in 22, almost 23 months!


----------



## MrsOvey

I'll be starting my first Clomid cycle next month, my appt. was 3 days too late for me to take it this cycle. I've never wanted AF to arrive so much, but, alas, i have pretty much a whole cycle to wait before i can start it. The reason i have been prescribed is due to not ovulating x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Thanks Ss83, if no bfp then at least we get to start clomid so at least we have something to look forward to rather than never ending cycles! 

Ces2008 good luck lets hope this cycle is the one and you don't need to move on to other drugs!

MrsOvey I know how you feel I just want this cycle over with so we can start clomid! Sorry you were 3 days too late that's unfortunate timing! Have you ovulated yet? Any idea when AF might be due? 

I ovulated over night so just 2 weeks to go! X


----------



## MrsOvey

According to my calculator AF is due 16th May, so will start taking it 17th May. i don't ovulate, which is why i have been given Clomid, so all this luteal phase etc etc stuff confuses me when i read it on here lol :) yay, 2 weeks is such a short space of time in the grand scheme of things, although AF seems to come round so quickly sometimes, i know it's going to feel like forever this month xx


----------



## BrownieBaby

If you don't ovulate do you still get regular AF's? I've always wondered whether if you get AF that means you definitely ovulated. I really hope clomid works for you, the stats are very good for people who don't ovulate x


----------



## MrsOvey

Thanks hon, I hope it works too. I have my appointment booked for 3 months in case it doesn't work. 

But, yes, you can have AF without ovulating, as ovulating is the releasing of an egg, which is what doesn't happen for me, as proven by blood tests, I've not had any scans yet! Xx


----------



## Ss83

Welcome mrs ovey!
Yes brownie, I've had three cycles ranging from 46 to 31 days as bloods confirmed no ovulation whatsoever...so frustrating. The month got my ultrasound tho I was convinced I was ovulating as the previous cycle I had the heaviest period since coming off the pill and ewcm for the first time.so was so happy when the doc confirmed it..the following month with my chemical no ewcm but obv did ovulate.who knows, maybe my healthy ovary might kick in again this month before my apt for one last chance of a sticky bean! 
We go to the clomid clinic on the 11th may, I'm guessing they'll just send me away with the tablets?? If so then that should hopefully be just a week or so before af is due.
Read a horrible article in my mag today...saw it was about fertility treatment, but it was about someone with pcos who didn't ov on clomid and after twelve years ended up adopting...not the article I needed today! I won't let it knock me through, I'm feeling so positive! X


----------



## BrownieBaby

Ok I didn't know that! That's why the doctor thinks I'm not ovulating every cycle then. I just thought (naively probably) that if AF arrived it meant I'd ovulated. That's got me thinking now! My temps have stayed low even though I got a positive opk so maybe I haven't ovulated this cycle :(

Ss83 no not really an article you want to read whist ltttc! I think if the worst was to happen we would adopt but don't want to think about that too much yet. We need to stay positive - if you don't have some hope you have nothing!! X


----------



## Ss83

Not naieve at all, I assumed the same...it's like a cruel trick, periods with no ovulation...what's the point?! I'm staying well clear of opks, I obsess enough! Try not to stress to much about it.
Have you not had any bloods done to check for ovulation? I had to get every week til af showed for 3 months as my cycles were so irregular, all negative.was over the moon when they saw an empty follicle on the ultrasound and said I'd clearly ovulated...probs for the first time in 12 months!
I'm sergio staying positive. We're all different, like my friend said no point looking at the success stats as everyone is unique and stats are just an average, I'm hoping we've a good chance  and if not maybe my healthy ovary will finally do the job itself.


----------



## mojo86

Ss83 said:


> Hi girls
> Bit of background...aged 29, healthy bmi, only right ovary polycystic but rarely ovulating from my left. No hormone problems so don't have typical pcos. Dh 31 with healthy sperm count.
> Ttc for 14 months, was referred to fertility clinic after 10 as cysts were already diagnosed before ttc and bloods confirmed no ovulation for 3 months running.
> Had a chemical last month which shocked me, was awful to get a bfn two days after my first ever bfp.
> Booked to go to clomifene clinic on 17th May for my first apt. Very excited as hope as just one duff ovary I might have a good chance of a bfp as have no other probs we're aware of.
> Anyone else waiting to start clomid? Or can tell me what to expect?
> X

I started clomid last year in Feb and got my BFP on the 8th cycle. My advice would be to take the tablets at night as I believe this is the reason I barely suffered a side effect. The only one I did notice was hot flashes but they werent too bad considering what some women experience. 

I started on 50mg days 3-7 but my dose was cut to 25mg days 3-7 as I overstimulated. In the beginning they were monitoring the clomid using weekly urine samples and I was happy with this as it was less invasive. As well as this I used OPKs and basically arranged BD around the results of these tests. By month 7 my consultant advised I go in for scanning and bloods to monitor me that month and both the scan and blood test showed I was about to ovulate. Now this was around 4-5 days earlier than I had been ovulating the 6 months prior to this. So I went straight home and the OPK was NEGATIVE! I had no idea what was going on - obviously opks dont work for me! The next month I never used opks and I never went in for scanning as to be totally honest I was fed up with the whole thing. We just BD regularly from AF til the next AF - which never arrived. So the biggest piece of advice I could give is to stay clear of OPKS and just BD regularly.

I really hope clomid works for you all and you get those much longed for BFPs very soon! Good luck ladies xx


----------



## ces2008

mojo86 said:


> Ss83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> Bit of background...aged 29, healthy bmi, only right ovary polycystic but rarely ovulating from my left. No hormone problems so don't have typical pcos. Dh 31 with healthy sperm count.
> Ttc for 14 months, was referred to fertility clinic after 10 as cysts were already diagnosed before ttc and bloods confirmed no ovulation for 3 months running.
> Had a chemical last month which shocked me, was awful to get a bfn two days after my first ever bfp.
> Booked to go to clomifene clinic on 17th May for my first apt. Very excited as hope as just one duff ovary I might have a good chance of a bfp as have no other probs we're aware of.
> Anyone else waiting to start clomid? Or can tell me what to expect?
> X
> 
> I started clomid last year in Feb and got my BFP on the 8th cycle. My advice would be to take the tablets at night as I believe this is the reason I barely suffered a side effect. The only one I did notice was hot flashes but they werent too bad considering what some women experience.
> 
> I started on 50mg days 3-7 but my dose was cut to 25mg days 3-7 as I overstimulated. In the beginning they were monitoring the clomid using weekly urine samples and I was happy with this as it was less invasive. As well as this I used OPKs and basically arranged BD around the results of these tests. By month 7 my consultant advised I go in for scanning and bloods to monitor me that month and both the scan and blood test showed I was about to ovulate. Now this was around 4-5 days earlier than I had been ovulating the 6 months prior to this. So I went straight home and the OPK was NEGATIVE! I had no idea what was going on - obviously opks dont work for me! The next month I never used opks and I never went in for scanning as to be totally honest I was fed up with the whole thing. We just BD regularly from AF til the next AF - which never arrived. So the biggest piece of advice I could give is to stay clear of OPKS and just BD regularly.
> 
> I really hope clomid works for you all and you get those much longed for BFPs very soon! Good luck ladies xxClick to expand...

Congrats on your pregnancy! Thanks for the advice. I do use opks, but we BD EOD starting day 10, which is what my dr recommends. Im on my final cycle of Clomid before whe switch to Letrozole/Femara. We have been TTC almost 23 months! Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Ss83

Thanks mojo, I had heard opks don't work well with pcos either.I'm defo staying clear of them! Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## MrsOvey

I wouldn't even know what to look for on an OPK! Have debated it for my first cycle next month, but because i've never used them, i doubt i'd know the difference :) x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Ss83 I've had bloods done once which showed I ovulated that cycle. As my cycles are ll over the place the doctor thinks I don't ovulate every cycle but I didn't believe him as I temp and do OPK's and when I have a positive my temp goes up and AF arrives 15 days later! I think on the long cycles the eggs are maybe 'over cooked'? The doc did day that with my cycles being irregular the lining etc wont be at the right stage at the right time when I do release an egg. So hopefully clomid will at least sort that out!

I think I did ovulate last week as my temps are high now so I'm definitely on the 2ww. I have to have blood tests on my first cycle of clomid on days 22 and 29 as I should have ovulated by then! Fingers crossed! 

I find OPK's really useful as I can usually tell if they are positive/negative (I use the cheapie Internet ones) and they are ways right (except once when I got a false positive). I don't obsess as I just wait till I get EWCM then use OPK's once a day and usually a couple of days later I get a positive then switch to temps to confirm that I ovulated. The rest of the cycle I don't do anything. 

Xxx


----------



## Rachel613

Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join you!?
I just got back from my doctor and need some friends as I'm feeling a bit down. But he is going to start us on Clomid next cycle so I am trying to focus on that and seeing our BFP in the near future :)
I actually saw my doctor last Monday and he told me that I would most likely ovulate over the weekend. So I did an OPK on thursday because i was starting to have O cramps. The test was positive (smily face). The next day CD16 no temp rise. CD17-19 no temp rise. I was in shock as I'm normally somewhat regular. So today CD19 I had an US and my eggs weren't ready at all, the biggest was 15mm and they need to be at least 21 my FS told me. Also, he said my lining was so thin that if I did get pregnant it would most likely not make it. (This is probably also due to the face that I had an ectopic last month). 

So starting next cycle I will start clomid 50mg. I just have to call him first sign of a/f. He thinks it will help with everything that is going on. I really hope so!!!! Now we just have to wait for a/f to show her face. 

ps. he also said that OPK's don't always work, but temping does always work. Which def proved to be correct in my case! Now I am going to temp no matter what!


----------



## BrownieBaby

Good luck Rachel lets hope clomid does the trick for you! Do you have any idea when AF will arrive or you just gotta wait until she shows? I think I'm due on about 4th may ish but my temp rose quite a bit again this morning so not sure what's going on! X


----------



## Rachel613

Thanks! I am guessing that mine will come around May 10th. But since this cycle is so weird, who knows!

BrownieBaby - what day in your cycle are you? Are you sure your not pregnant??? Have you read about the triphasic temp? Just a thought :)


----------



## BrownieBaby

Ha ha Rachel I wish! I'm only 5dpo so too early for implantation!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you! I am starting my first round of Clomid this week. AF came today and I am doing 100mg on 3-7. I'm excited and nervous as I've been through 3 months of testing and surgeries. I've always O'd on my own and had three miscarriages in the last year. Dr went in and removed a small polyp and did a d&c just to clear things out a couple weeks ago. She said I should be prime to conceive now, fingers are crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## MrsOvey

\Just picking up on something someone said, will Clomid, thicken the lining of the womb?xx

Welcome to everyone xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

MrsOvey said:


> \Just picking up on something someone said, will Clomid, thicken the lining of the womb?xx
> 
> Welcome to everyone xx

I've actually heard the opposite that it can thin the lining :(


----------



## Rachel613

Yah I actually read the opposite too. But my doctor just told me that Clomid will help regulate my cycle, which in turn will create a thicker lining. I hope he is correct!!! I trust him and he has such a high success rate that he must know what he is doing.....but I'm thinking about asking someone else just to be sure! Because from what i have read most women take estrogen for that no?!


----------



## Rachel613

Brownie Baby how are you doing? Still have high temps?


----------



## BrownieBaby

Rachel thanks for asking after me :) 

I too have been told that by regulating my cycles and encouraging ovulation earlier in y cycle it will in turn make sure my lining etc is where it should be for ovulation. 

My temp remained high yesterday but today has come down again a bit. Also once I put in yesterday's temp ff seemed to think I ovulated on Saturday not Thursday as I thought. So if ff is correct we may have missed it as we didn't dtd on sat or sunday :(


----------



## Ss83

Hmm I didn't get told anything about my lining, she took a look at it during my ultrasound and didn't say there was anything wrong with it but I wasn't sure she got her dates right...not worth worrying about though, nothing I can do!
just under three weeks to my clomid apt...currently in what would be my fertile window if my cycle is 31 days again and my left ovary decides to kick in again, so bding every day this week if we can as last chance for a natural bfp for a while...!


----------



## oneday87

Hi can i join the convo?

I am just waiting for period to start so i can start my first cycle with clomid. very excited!

A bit about me. I am 24 my dh is 25. We where married in july 2011 and thats when we started ttc.
In oct 2012 i went to the doc to see what was taking so long. turns out i dont ov. so off to the hospital for lots more test. then in for an op because of a cyst on my right ovary. turns out right ovary is... not good. blocked scared and twisted. dr drained and did all he could but i only have one working tube. 
Today he talked about removing it completely but because of my age he thinks i have a lot in my favour and doesnt want to do that so he has given me 3 months of clomid to get me to ov and see what happens. 

I am so happy i dont have to have my tube removed because even tho its not woking i would have had a longer wait before i could be given something to help me ov.

Sooo happy there is a bit of light in my tunnel now lets hope it will lead me to a :baby:

My period is due about the 5th of may so not long. I can't wait and i am feeling hopeful for the first time since i was told i am not oving.

how is everyone? 
anyone close in cylce days|timing to me?

:dust: to all... :flower:


----------



## Lemonade

Can I join too?

I'm waiting for my period to start so I can start my first round of Clomid. I took Provera last month to induce a period and my fertility doctor told me to wait until CD 35 until taking it again. CD 35 is 12th May, so I'm counting down.

I also have one ovary that showed PCOS and one that appeared normal, but I rarely get periods on my own, so I don't think I ovulate at all. Blood tests were mainly fine but my free testosterone is raised, HSG was clear, DH's SA was great so my doctor thinks I will respond well to Clomid but we will have to wait and see! :)


----------



## Ss83

Welcome lemonade and one day! I'm hoping to get clomid next weekend at my first clomid clinic apt, so think af should turn turn up around a week or so later (hopefully I wont get a 40-50 day cycle this time, that'd be typical when I actually want it to turn up!)


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hi one day I'm due on around the same time as you so we'll be started clomid within a day or two of each other! A huge load of luck for you! 

Good luck to you too lemonade lets hope clomid works wonders for us all! 

Part of me is excited, part of me is trying not to get my hopes up in case it doesn't work. I do ovulate so will clomid actually make much difference? Only one way to find out!! X


----------



## BrownieBaby

Sorry ss83 forgot you out! Hope you do ovulate and good luck for your last natural cycle before clomid! X


----------



## oneday87

browniebaby ~ A load of luck your way too. It is strange to be praying af shows up soon when im normaly the otherway lol. never been so excited for a period. 
I'm hoping to be able to start monday. which day are you hoping?


Lemonade~ i hope your period comes by its self soon for you so you can start earlier but if not the 12th isnt far now :) 

SS83 ~ eek no a period that long would not be good. fingers crossed for you 

I too am trying not to get my hopes up too much, its not a sure thing after all. but its the first bit of hope we have had in a while its hard not too get too carried away. 

Does everyone else have to ring up the dr when period starts and book in for scans to monitor progress ect??

good luck too you all lets hope for a round of lovely clomid babies next months :)


----------



## Rachel613

Hey ladies!!

So I really randomly started my period this morning. I'm in shock, I ovulated 5 days ago so I thought af wasn't coming for another two weeks. I immediately called the doctor and they wanted me to come in to make sure I wasn't having another miscarriage and to make sure it was indeed af. It was! 

So the doctor prescribed me Clomid! Very exciting! However, he told me to start taking it tomorrow CD2 - doesn't that seem very early?? I've heard starting to take it CD3-5, not 2! He gave me a rx for progesterone to start taking after ovulation. I am supposed to come back on CD9 (5/10) to get an ultrasound to see how the follicles are developing and to do a PCT. I saw a different doc then I am used to, so I think I am going to call my regular doc tomorrow to make sure he agress!


----------



## BrownieBaby

Thanks one day - no I have been given 3 months worth of tablets and have to have blood tests on the first cycle to confirm ovulation and then go back after 3 months to see how I got on. So no monitoring for me! Don't know if that's because of my situation (ovulating on my own just irregular cycles) or whether its my nhs trust. 

Rachel - do you think you might have ovulated sooner then? A 5-day LP doesn't sound right though does it? Anyway at least you get to start clomid now. I have to take mine days 2-6 as well. I think that is so you develop as many follicles as possible as early as possible? Good luck though really hope it works!

Feeling quite down tonight for no apparent reason. Might take myself off to bed early and read a book x


----------



## Rachel613

So the doctor's office called with my blood results and my progesterone is 9 at 6DPO, so the doctor said that its impossible that this blood is my period. He said he's not sure what it is. He also said my uterine lining is very thin at 4.2, which is odd since my progesterone is 9. He said when I do start my real period it will be tiny amount of spotting since my lining is so thin. But to call the second I see any spotting to get another blood test to see if it is my period and then start clomid. 

I asked him if its possible that this bleeding was implantation bleeding but he said no because if it was implantation bleeding my HSG would be 1-5, but its 0. So thats good news! This was the one cycle I DID NOT want to be pregnant :)

Phewww, such a rollar coaster ride! Crazy! But I feel like I am learning so much about my body. I think I could be a doctor after all this is over ;)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Here is a cool site that predicts you O date on clomid and when to start testing https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ss83

Hey girls. On here for a moan after bursting into tears getting ready for going for dinner with my husband and not being able to fit into anything. I'm very weight conscious and keep fit, but since coming off the pill am battling to stay my usual size 10/12. Have dieted all week and put on 5 lbs in what I can only assume is water weight from hormones, and my skin is a mess.like being a teenager again. I know it's probs my pcos or ov hormones, but I absolutely hate it. feel like I've lost control of my body since coming off the pill, I know it's for that bfp but struggling with it right now. :-(


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hey girls how is everyone?

Sorry to hear you are upset ss83, just try and remember the ultimate goal!

Well AF is almost here I can feel she is about to make an appearance. I did a test yesterday which was bfn as I didn't want it hanging over me all weekend. At least I know anyway and can try and look forward to starting clomid now in the next couple of days x


----------



## oneday87

Hi all

ss83 sorry you have been down but like browniebaby says keep thinking of the ultimate goal.

i too can feel af just round the corner. she is due today (sunday) when i woke i did a test, bfn, so now just waiting for her to show so i can ring the hospital.
I now have the sinking feeling she is going to be late this month. ive been reg since my op but before that i was all over the place. so its tyical that the one month i want her to shown she'll play hide and seek.

Hows everyone?


----------



## BrownieBaby

Well AF has appeared so the clomid journey begins tomorrow! X


----------



## oneday87

BrownieBaby said:


> Well AF has appeared so the clomid journey begins tomorrow! X

Af just arrived for me too. we will be starting our clomid journey togeather tomorrow :).

Just been trying to get hold of the hospital but no answer. bank holiday weekend and all. going to keep ringing. Do you think it will be okay to still start tomorrow? because im going to. i dont wait to wait another month before i can start clomid.

:dust: to all


----------



## BrownieBaby

Yay we can be clomid buddies! Well my doctor told me to take it days 2-6 but I know if differs person to person. What did your doctor say about it or was it just to ring when AF showed? X


----------



## oneday87

Yeah i have to take it fom day 2 to day 6 aswell. 
but i am meant to ring hospital on the first day of my period to book in for a scan so they can monitor my uterus and ovaries while on clomid. but i dont think it would be a problem if i cant get hold of them until tuesday, ill try again tomorrow but i guess as its a bank holiday no one will be there to answer the phone. 

yay to being clomid bubbies to!! :) we can compare any side effects we get. (hopefully none) 
I have a 30 day cycle so next af due on the 3rd. 

Do you have to go in for any scans or blood work this cycle?


----------



## BrownieBaby

I wouldn't worry just ring on Tuesday to book in and I'm sure it'll be fine. 

No I just have to have blood tests on day 22 and 29 for 2 cycles to check if I ovulated then I go back in 3 months to see how I've got on. Problem is I'm on holiday she my first cd22 will be so not sure what to do! I'm back late on cd23 so could possibly do cd24 but not sure if its worth it :/ might ring up see what they say. 

I'm going to take mine tomorrow night as I've heard it's better to do that so you sleep through the side effects. What about you? X


----------



## oneday87

Yeah thanks im sure tuesday will be fine too. 

I think the scan is mainly to make sure my body is responding to the drug and im oving on it. if all looks good i dont have to do it again for the next cycle on clomid. (hopefully get lucky this time tho.) i have to go back in four months to see how im getting on. so other then scans this months i don't have to go for a while.

Yeah ring them i think can't hurt to get their opinion if your not sure.

Yeah i heard about taking them at night too. but as i work nights i'll be taking them in the morning (still before bed tho) 

What dose are you on?


----------



## Ss83

Hi girls. Feeling a bit more upbeat today. Getting excited reading about you all starting on clomid this week! My apt is on the 18th may which is right around the time af is due I think...knowing my luck I'll miss it for next cycle and not start til june..hope not though! Currently at the end if what should be my ov week I think but no ewcm so I don't think I've ov'd this month...oh well.
Is everyone in the uk? Brownie, will they not scan you to check you don't produce too many eggs? My clinic has given us strict instructions not to bd for 2 days before the scan on our first clomid cycle just incase the dose needs lowered if you super ovulate on it.


----------



## Lemonade

Good luck with your Clomid cycles Browniebaby and oneday!

Ss83, I'm in the UK too and my doctor said the clinic would do ultrasounds starting on CD 10 to check follicle size/check for hyper ovulation this first cycle and then the rest of my cycles would be unmonitored.

I'm on CD 28, so a week until I am supposed to start Provera to get AF. I'm trying to figure out dates because I'm going away for 5 days in late May and don't particularly want to have AF when I'm there but also don't want to leave it longer and be away when I'm supposed to be having my monitoring scans. And it all depends on how long it takes to get AF after I finish the course of Provera anyway (last time it was 6 days..). Ahhh, this TTC business is so confusing! :dohh:


----------



## oneday87

ss83 - glad you are feel a bit more upbeat now. So are you hoping to start clomid around the 18th when you have your apt? 
hope you dont have to wait till june. 
yeah im from the uk. Bedfordshire.
Oh i was not told not to bd. i guess everywhere is different. but then my scan should be before ov.

Ive also read about clomid thinning the lining... anyone know much about that? 

it can be confusing lemonade, i agree there. and a big waiting game. i feel like im always waiting for something. af, then to ov, then the tww. then all over again. 

I too am going away end of may. im going to barcelona for a long weekend. are you going anywhere nice? I'll be away right when af is due. but it will be a nice distraction from the end of the tww. 

Is anyone else trying not to get their hopes up too high? im struggling with that, dont want to be too heartbroken if or when af shows.


----------



## Ss83

Yeah hoping for one of my longer cycles as my apt is on cycle day 36, so fingers crossed af turns up no earlier than cd 35 so I can start clomid straight away, otherwise I'm guessing I'll need to wait til next cycle. Was meant to be at the clinic this weekend but I'm away to london so had to reschedule it, so annoying...just want to start now.
I'm not getting my hopes up right now, if anything I've been feeling like this might never happen for us (which isn't like me). I'm sure that'll change once on clomid though and dreading the bfns as know I won't be able to hope like mad every cycle, and dh will be as bad if not worse.
My brother is going through ivf this month too for their first, and I can't even imagine what that must be like.I'm finding after just 15months that it's getting me down and I'm exhausted thinking about it.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

One day - sorry to interupt. I just wanted to offer u some hope. I got my first ever bfp from my first round of clomid taken days 2-6 with only one tube working! Unfortunately i lost the baby at 14 weeks but that was due to other issues, nothing that would affect u. We had been ttc for 2 years. Im waiting to start clomid again soon. Good luck! Xxx


----------



## BrownieBaby

One day - I'm on 50mg. What about you? I've heard it can thin the lining but I was told by my doc my lining is thin as my cycles are irregular so hopefully clomid will sort that out. 

Ss83 - you appointment is not too far away then you'll be joining us! No be didn'tention about scanning at all. Bit worried now lol. I'm in the uk too, in Surrey! 

Lemonade - not long to go, I know it's confusing but I'm sure we'll all get there in the end and that's what we need to keep telling ourselves. Each cycle we get through is one cycle closer to our BFP's!

MrsBroodyPants - thanks for your story it gives us hope! 

As for the hope question, I go through phases of being positive to being negative and I think it's understandable. But I think we'd be disappointed if it wasn't successful even if we tried not to get our hopes up so why not? If you don't have hope you have nothing! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsOvey

Afternoon all, not popped on for a while! 

Can't believe it's come round for you to take your Clomid browniebaby! Seems so fast, i have another week to wait as yet :( but like everyone says, it's weird wanting AF to show, never ever wanted it so much before. I'm taking mine on days 2-6 also and i'm not getting monitored except for a blood test on day 21 to check to see if i have ovulated. Brownie baby, what PCT are you?

Hope the sun is shining for you all xx


----------



## BrownieBaby

Well my first night on clomid wasn't great. Kept going hot and cold and then woke up at 2:30am wide awake! Couldn't get back to sleep! Felt so tired this morning but not too bad now. Keep getting the odd splitting headache for a few seconds then it goes. I hope I have a better night sleep tonight!

Oneday- how are you getting on?

MrsOvey - I know it has come round fast! I'm in Surrey what about you? X


----------



## oneday87

MrsBroodyPant said:


> One day - sorry to interupt. I just wanted to offer u some hope. I got my first ever bfp from my first round of clomid taken days 2-6 with only one tube working! Unfortunately i lost the baby at 14 weeks but that was due to other issues, nothing that would affect u. We had been ttc for 2 years. Im waiting to start clomid again soon. Good luck! Xxx

Thank you for the hope mrsbroodypants. :flower: and so sorry to hear about your lose. that must have been horrible, i can't imagine it. 
Good luck to you too for when you start clomid again.



BrownieBaby said:


> One day - I'm on 50mg. What about you? I've heard it can thin the lining but I was told by my doc my lining is thin as my cycles are irregular so hopefully clomid will sort that out.
> 
> Xxx

I am on 50mg to.
My doc never brought up lining so ive decided not to worry about it. If it was important he would have said :shrug:

And i am totally agree with your comment about hope ~ If you don't have hope you have nothing! so true.

my scan is booked in for the 16th at 8.45. so hopefully they will see everying is as it should and i wont have to go for anymore. 

Good luck to everyone who has started or is starting clomid soon.
:hugs:


----------



## MrsOvey

I'm in Kent, so pretty close, which is probably why our treatment is similar. Sorry to hear you had bad side effects, must admit, i haven't even really thought about them! I'm sure i will next week :) x


----------



## oneday87

BrownieBaby said:


> Well my first night on clomid wasn't great. Kept going hot and cold and then woke up at 2:30am wide awake! Couldn't get back to sleep! Felt so tired this morning but not too bad now. Keep getting the odd splitting headache for a few seconds then it goes. I hope I have a better night sleep tonight!
> 
> Oneday- how are you getting on?
> 
> MrsOvey - I know it has come round fast! I'm in Surrey what about you? X

Ahh no, im sorry you didnt have a good first experience on it.

Ive been okay. been tired but i pretty sure thats just normal 'time of the month'

I decided to take my tablet just before or just after dinner. as i heard its better to take any tablet with food for many reason but one of them is to help with side effects. dont know how true that is but i thought it cant hurt.

how has your second day been so far?


And how is everyone else?


----------



## BrownieBaby

Well the second night wasn't bad at all! Kept waking up but I do that anyway but slept ok. Had a few hot episodes but that equally could have been because of the weather. So second night was ok! Didn't get up for a jog this morning so feeling a bit guilty but I'll go after work instead to make up for it! 

How's everyone else getting on? X


----------



## Ss83

Just waiting for my apt at the clinic next weekend, on cd26. 
Lost 4lbs in one day so must have been my cycle and water weight...sooo annoying.


----------



## BrownieBaby

4lb in one day?! I find at certain times of the month I'm heavier, bit strange really when you think about it! But I guess with bloating etc it does make sense. Hope you are feeling better about it all now!

Your appointment will be here before you know it. So there will be a few of us on our first cycle very soon! 

My H is going to be late home so don't know whether to just do dinner and eat on my own and let him warm his up or just wait for him. Decisions decisions! X


----------



## Ss83

It's crazy the difference to look at me, I felt huge on sunday...how can that be normal?! I'm running every night this week and dieting to try shift the remaining 5 lbs which unfortunately I don't think will shift as easy! Lol
have picked myself up again since the weekend, was feeling really low and awfully tearful.think I'm upbeat most of the time and all of a sudden sometimes it catches up with me and I feel exhausted with it all. Anyone else get like that? I sometimes wonder how I'd even cope with another few years of this abd potentially ivf....nevermind those that then go on to adopt after all that...I've massive respect for those couples.
Off to london for the weekend with my mum which will take my mind off it for a bit, then it'll be the familiar impatient wait with symptom spotting til af arrives..!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I am on CD 16 of my first round of clomid (3-7) No sign of O yet, but I heard clomid can delay ovulation a bit. Doing OPK twice a day and still no surge, I'm getting a bit nervous that I might not O. I haven't had any bad side effects.


----------



## Ss83

Try not to rely too much on opks, I've heard loads about them not being reliable.one lady on another post used them every month abd it showed up negative only for a scan to show she had in fact ovulated, so bd regardless!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ss83 said:


> Try not to rely too much on opks, I've heard loads about them not being reliable.one lady on another post used them every month abd it showed up negative only for a scan to show she had in fact ovulated, so bd regardless!

Good to know...thanks! I always got positives before, maybe clomid is making them not show.


----------



## oneday87

hi guys,

hows everyone doing?

hi hopethisyear, fingers crossed you ov soon and catch that egg.

i'm going to be using opks too just so i feel like im doing all i can.

wow ss83 4lb in a day crazy.
I can relate to how you are feeling. i sometimes feel exhausted with this journey too. and i have a hugh amount of respect for thoses that have gone even further and have been trying for even longer. they must be really strong people. i dont know if i would be strong enough to do this for another 2 years. 

Browniebaby glad your second day was better. hope the rest was okay too. 
last tablet tomorrow!!!

I havnt really noticed any side effects ive had a couple of hot flushes but nothing too bad. which im glad about. 
so hoping that we all have good luck on our first cycle of clomid. :thumbup:

is it sad to say i am looking forward to my scan? finding out if it all looks good and my body is responding. ... mmm surely no one should be looking forward to a transvaginal scan... :dohh:

Hope everyone is good :hugs:


----------



## Ss83

Lol one day @looking fwd to your I scan, I totally get it! I'll be the exact same. I can't wait to get started now but nervous how I'll cope with the 2ww as I'm bad enough already!


----------



## BrownieBaby

So far so good with side effects just a few bit flushes. Last tablet tonight!! X


----------



## oneday87

hi,

thanks ss83 glad to know im not the only one. was feeling a bit strange. but i wanna know if its working. 
I know how u feel about the tww. im pretty sure i am going to be a tiny bit crazy during it lol. but hopefully ill have enough to distract me being in barcelona. 

browniebaby just like me then a few hot flushes. not too bad.

Ive just taken my last tablet. guess its just a case of waiting to Ov now. 

btw ladies ive been having af like cramps since i came on. which is normal i know, but ive been off for 2 days now and still getting them. normally i just get cramps on first day. do you think this could be because of the clomid?

hope you are all well.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Might be because of clomid, if it persists maybe ring your doctor? 

I'm struggling at the moment. Come to visit one of my best friends this weekend who has a 7-month old. She knows about our TTC journey but clearly doesn't understand as they spend most of their time talking about how amazing their daughter is and how wonderful being a parent is etc. I don't mind a bit of it but it just feels likes its all the time. I'm so desperate to have a baby and it just upsets me so much. Maybe I'm just being over-sensitive but it really hurts :( 

Sorry to be needy! X


----------



## Hopethisyear

BrownieBaby said:


> Might be because of clomid, if it persists maybe ring your doctor?
> 
> I'm struggling at the moment. Come to visit one of my best friends this weekend who has a 7-month old. She knows about our TTC journey but clearly doesn't understand as they spend most of their time talking about how amazing their daughter is and how wonderful being a parent is etc. I don't mind a bit of it but it just feels likes its all the time. I'm so desperate to have a baby and it just upsets me so much. Maybe I'm just being over-sensitive but it really hurts :(
> 
> Sorry to be needy! X

Browniebaby - I think it is natural to feel like you do. As much as you want to be happy for your friend, there is still that part of you that is envious. I have 3 friends who have had babies this past month and I haven't been to see them yet and I really need to.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Thanks I feel better now and yesterday was ok I just felt so hurt and heartbroken that we want something so much and it just isn't happening. I've had a really hard 2 years as it is and I just want to feel like something is going right! 

As for TTC, we're starting to dtd every-other day and I'm going to be better at taking my temp and doing OPK's as I'm always forgetting usually. I have no idea when I'll ovulate as I have irregular cycles usually! 

How's everyone else getting on? X


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning All, i don't if any of you can help, i'm due to start clomid this cycle, days 2-6, i started spotting 2 days ago and had first full bleed today (sorry TMI) should i take it today as i will probably only spot again tomorrow or take today as my 2nd day and start it tonight? I'm a bit confused! thank you xx


----------



## Ss83

Sorry no idea mrs! Can you not call the clinic? My guess would be start today.
I'm on cd 32 waiting for af to show any day now. Clinic on saturday so depends on when af appears whether or not I'll get to start clomid next cycle.
for once not stressing about af, I'm just certain I'm not pregnant for some reason so not even tempted to test.maybe cause the clinic apt is this week I'm not concentrating on a natural bfp, who knows, but it's nice not symptom spotting!


----------



## BrownieBaby

MrsOvey my doc said AF starts the day of a full flow, not spotting. But you know your body best. Good luck! Let us know how you get on with any side effects!

Ss83 good luck, hope you have a natural bfp but if not, good luck for your appointment! Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## oneday87

BrownieBaby said:


> Might be because of clomid, if it persists maybe ring your doctor?
> 
> I'm struggling at the moment. Come to visit one of my best friends this weekend who has a 7-month old. She knows about our TTC journey but clearly doesn't understand as they spend most of their time talking about how amazing their daughter is and how wonderful being a parent is etc. I don't mind a bit of it but it just feels likes its all the time. I'm so desperate to have a baby and it just upsets me so much. Maybe I'm just being over-sensitive but it really hurts :(
> 
> Sorry to be needy! X


Hope your feeling a bit better now browniebaby.
It is hard sometimes i think we all struggle, our emotional stat is sometimes all over the place. i sometimes wonder too if im being over sensitive
:hugs:



MrsOvey said:


> Morning All, i don't if any of you can help, i'm due to start clomid this cycle, days 2-6, i started spotting 2 days ago and had first full bleed today (sorry TMI) should i take it today as i will probably only spot again tomorrow or take today as my 2nd day and start it tonight? I'm a bit confused! thank you xx

hi mrsovey my doc said the same as browniebabys doc. to count first day as full bleed. but do what you feel is right.



How is everyone?

ss83. do you have anymore news on when you may be starting clomid?

As for me. my scan in thursday. so hopefuly everything will as it should be and the clomid is doing its job and ill ov sometime over the weekend. thats what i am hoping for anyway.
Started opks today. i know clomid can mess with them but it helps me feel like im doing everything i poss can. i temp as well. me and hubby started bd every other day from day 8. and im using convieve plus this month too.
Not over kill is it :wacko:

found out im going to be an aunty recently. my bil and sil are 10 weeks. i am very happy for them. hope i stay that way tho. but bet that green eyed monster is lurking somewhere.

:flower: hope everyone is well.


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning All, in the end i took the pill last night, i had to rethink what the FS said and remembered that first full bleed i'd have to take it as days either side were just ridiculous! Not sure on side effects as yet, not sure when they will kick in, although i was awake at 4 this morning with hideous heart burn and i do feel a bit queasy this morning :( 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Ss83

Hello ladies. On cd33, couldn't resist a hpt but was negative. So now hoping af stays away for a few more days as I go to get clomid on saturday at the clinic so would love to start it this cycle.


----------



## BrownieBaby

One day - hope your scan shows a huge big follicle (or two!) about to burst! Congrats on the fact you're going to be an auntie but I know its hard.

MrsOvey hope the clomid side effects don't get any worse!

Ss83 sorry it was bfn but hope AF stays away so you can tie it in nicely with starting clomid after your appointment. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## oneday87

hi everyone

MrsOvey hope the clomid side effects don't effect you too much. 

Ss83 sorry you got a bfn but fingers crossed your body plays nice and the timing is good and you get to start clomid soon. 

browniebaby thanks. i am more excited then anything about being an aunty. so thats good.
How are you brownie? 


So i had my scan this morning. i have a follicle on my right. 22 i think she said sizewise. she said it looks like it could burst anytime. 
the problem is its on my right. thats my bad side. the tube is twisted and scarred. so i dont even know if the egg can get thru. i also have a risk of eptopic. i knew that anyway but because the follicle is on my right im even more worried about that now.

Also back in jan they found a cyst and in feb they removed it. well its back. the same size it was back in jan as well. havnt a clue what will happen with that untill i speak to my dr.

So im feeling a bit down right now. and no where near as hopeful as i was yesterday. I have a foccile on my left too but its small. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi gals! I haven't been by in a while. I'm officially in TWW. I've been lucky with no side effects on my first round (100mg cd3-7). Dr isn't monitoring me with ultrasound which is a little frustrating. I did go for CD21 blood test (which was 2dpo) and it came back only as 5.0. Nurse said they like to see it 10 or higher, but I'm thinking it would be low since I was only 2 dpo. They want to up my dosage next month to 150. 

Mrs. Ovey - I hope your side effects aren't bad.

OneDay - Fingers are crossed that something works out for you with the right side O. Hopefully it's a super strong smart egg that an navigate it's way.

SS83 - how long are you cycles normally? Fingers are crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## Ss83

Hi hope! Aw I totally understand why you'd be frustrated at not being monitored by ultrasound. Did they not ask you back for another blood test?
My cycles range from anything from 31 to 45 days. Af still not here which means I should defo be okay to start clomid next cycle as I go the clinic in 2 days, woohoo! So excited now.I'll then get a scan at cd 12 to check how I've responded.all being well it'll just be blood tests each cycle after that to check ovulation is still happening.
Been reading the clomid success stories and trawling the web for info.can't wait, feeling really optimistic. Dh has good sperm count, we're youngish, healthy bmi, just one ovary with cysts and no hormone issues so I'm hoping we've a really good chance...
how is everyone?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ss83 - no, they didn't have me come back for another blood test. My Dr is under the impression that CD21 tests should be done on that day and that day only. According to my OPK's and temp though I O'd on CD19. Oh, he doesn't believe in OPK's or temping either. I've never heard of this before.

Sounds like you still have a possibility for a BFP since your cycles run longer, if not starting the clomid is exciting!!!


----------



## Ss83

That's rubbish, my gp had me for tests from cd21 through to 35 every 7 days as my cycles were so irregular.is this a gp (are you uk?) Or the fertility clinic?
Nah I did a hpt the other day and a bfn.


----------



## Hopethisyear

No, I am in the United States. My dr specializes in Reproductive Endocrinology & Infertility and I was referred to him by my OB/GYN. It just seems like he doesn't look at each case individually and just goes down some checklist.

Good luck with the clomid :)


----------



## Ss83

Aw that's so frustrating...do you not have more say with your system if you're not happy? I'm sure everything will be fine though, bet the tww is a nightmare, am I right?! I'm dreading it...I'll be a nightmare!


----------



## BrownieBaby

Oneday - sorry to hear you are feeling down about things. Try and see the positive that you have a large follicle about to burst so get dtd and hope it finds it way out. I know its hard but worrying wont help and might hinder things. As for the cyst - worry about that once your doc has told you what the next step is. I know its easy for me to say but do try and not stress lovely xxx

Hopethisyear - your doc sounds a bit weird! Can you change? You know your body and at least you know when you ovulated. Fingers crossed for you xxx

Ss83 - glad to hear AF has played ball so far! Hope your appointment goes ok tomorrow!

I am on cd13 today and this morning had some EWCM! So should have a positive opk in the next few days. It wasn't loads so I'm not sure if its the start of my fertile window or whether this is when I would usually get a load as I know clomid can dry you up a bit! My temps are still low so I know I haven't ovulated yet. We're dtd every-other-day but missed last night so need to get back on it tonight! 

I keep going from mega excited to absolutely convinced it isn't going to work. It's doing my head in!


----------



## MrsOvey

Afternoon all, i don't think i've suffered any side effects from Clomid at all, think it was the cocodamol i took following a minor op that caused my heartburn! As not had any more since i stopped the cocodamol :) 

Sounds like everything is moving along nicely for you browniebaby, i know what you mean about excitement and worry at the same time, i'm not near ready to think about ovulation, i'm not going to chart or anything, FS said it wasn't necessary, just to get some action in the right window. Although i'm utterly convinced, that it's not going to work! It can't be that easy surely!! I'm just a little annoyed that i'm not being monitored by scans etc 

Keeping positive for you all xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi gals! No, I don't have alot of choices as my Dr is the only one in my area and only comes to my area once a month. I actually have an appointment to meet him today and I have all sorts of questions written down to ask him. 

Browniebaby - good luck with the BD!! Have you tried Preseed for the loss in CM?


----------



## River54

I just took my last clomid pill this morning (cd3-7) for the first round. Haven't had too many side effects - though the first day I was kind of out of it for work, but it was also Monday....

I am not getting any scans either, though we already know I o on my own (we got unexplained infertility after all the tests). It just would be nice to know what is going on...

Not sure what to expect when O after clomid? we bought some opks to try, as the fs thought it would be a good idea in case we have to go the route of iui... 

I am really glad there are these forums to talk about it all :)


----------



## Ss83

Off to the clinic in a few hours for my first round of clomid, on cd 36 still no af but have had very slight dark discharge for a couple of days so think it'll be here soon....then I can get started, can't wait after 14 months ttc hopefully something might actually happen! So used to ttc now it's weird...feel like it kind if defines us as a couple now as it's all people ask us about, am sure many of you feel the same?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ss83 - Good luck on your first round of clomid! I just took two months off TTC for tests and surgeries and it was actually such a nice break from timing intercourse and POAS. But by the time that two months was over, I was soooo ready to start TTC again and start my first round of clomid. We don't really tell friends (only my sister) that we are TTC because I know I won't be able to deal with all the questions and feeling like everyone feels bad for me. That's just how I am though. I hope clomid works for you!!!!

River - I am on my first round of clomid and haven't had any side effects at all. I O on my own too. I used OPK's and temp and ended up Oing on CD19 which was a few days later than I normally do, but everyone is different. Is your Dr monitoring you at all with blood work since he isn't doing scans?

Mrs. Ovey - Can you request scans if you want? What about blood work to make sure you O'd?


----------



## Ss83

Hello! Appointment went really well. Got 50 mg of clomid to get me started. I've been told not to try lose weight (I've been battling with it since coming off the pill) as my bmi shouldn't go below 21. So no dietng doctors orders, great! Lol. I don't feel borderline underweight by any means (in fact I've been hating my extra weight) I'm just tall, but she was adamant.
And then as if by magic, af arrived a few hours later so I'll start on cd 2 tomorrow!

I was told side effects are rare but they actually don't just happen when you take the tablets but right through your cycle, so could have hot flashes or headaches etc anytime before af.

Also hope, we didn't want to tell anyyone about ttc,but now all our close friends and immediate family know we're having issues as after 5 years married the questions were getting asked..a lot...not all of them know the details but most know we're at the fertility clinic stage.

So happy. The sister said she was very confident with me as my hormone levels are good she thinks I'll respond well.so is hopeful we'll be pregnant...not hopes up but it's positive.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yay for starting clomid Ss83! I was a little freaked out about starting clomid after reading so many horror stories online, but I have been fine on it with no side effects. Yesterday I did have a dizzy/nauseous spell that went away after about 5 minutes. Not sure if it is a SE of clomid or something else.


----------



## BrownieBaby

MrsOvey - I wish I could take the relaxed approach but I'm way past that now! I need to know I've done everything or I'd stress and feel guilty! But I am a stress-head lol.

Hopethisyear - yes we use preseed on and off and glad we already had it ready for this cycle. We used it last night as I haven't had any more EWCM and am very dry down there lol! I don't use as much as it says in the leaflet as my h finds it too slippery so hopefully its enough to help the little guys get where they need to be!

River - good luck for your first round! I find OPK's helpful as you know when you'll ovulate so you can time dtd better. It does make things a bit clinical though! 

Ss83 - congrats on getting clomid and yay for the perfect timing of AF! So glad you are feeling positive x

AFM - I ovulated yesterday as my temps rose this morning. I had positive OPK's sat and sun so I don't know if that means I've ovulated more than once?! We dtd on fri night and last night and will tonight and tomorrow morning if h can manage it! Hopefully that will cover us. Quite excited now! Do you all put a pillow under your hips after dtd? I never know if its worth it or not so I do it anyway just in case! X


----------



## Ss83

Hi brownie. Yes I do the pillow thing, no idea if it makes a difference though!


----------



## MrsOvey

I'm not sure i can request scans. If the first 2 rounds of Clomid don't work, i've got an appointment on July 14th for her to up my dose, not sure if they'll scan me then or i'll have to wait for another appointment. Bit annoying as it is a 2 hour drive from my work to get to!

I've read that pillow thing doesn't make any difference, as the swimmers that don't have a problem 'know' where to go and that it comes out so fast, it just gets there :) And if you think, people that fall pregnant unexpectedly, probably don't do it. 

As for SE's, i've not really suffered, I've had a few hot flushes, but nothing extraordinarily bad, no sweats or wot-not! Headaches have been non existent and i normally get one every day at work. No out of the normal irritability either, maybe it's taking away all my normal attributes lol.

Although, i am a little worried that i took my Clomid a day too early :( but, it will still do the same job won't it? I normally only have a day of 'normal period' but this cycle i had 2 1/2 days. Other thing i'm worried about is, if we are successful, will my womb lining sustain it as my periods are so so light, my lining cant be strong/thick enough!! Oh goodness, i need to stop worrying!!


----------



## BrownieBaby

I've read that too mrsovey but if I get up straight away I worry it'll all come back out again (which it usually does lol sorry too much information!) so I'd rather err on the side of caution. 

My doc seemed to think due to my irregular periods my lining will be all over the place but with clomid things will regulate so my lining should be the right thickness at the right time. That should also mean my periods will get heavier as at the moment I have 1 or 2 days max at a normal flow then a couple of days with hardly anything.


----------



## MrsOvey

Pretty much the same as me then! I usually lay still for a while, but never with a pillow, i did read however to lay flat for half hour, which, i may start doing :) The FS told me that i should start having a 28 day cycle so with any luck it should happen. Just so worried that my history of light periods will jeopardise me. But hey, as hubbie says, think positive, it all helps. I have my fingers crossed for you. Do you think i ought to use OPK's? I have never done them before


----------



## BrownieBaby

I guess laying flat is the same thing just giving the sperm a little bit if help. Might as well! 

As for OPK's its up to you as it does make it quite clinical. I find them useful to tell me when I'm about to ovulate especially now I'm not having EWCM as normal there would be no way of knowing when I ovulate and there is no way I can dtd every other day until AF shows! Especially with my cycles I'd lose the will to live! It depends how you think it will help. If you are happy as you are then don't bother as the OPK's might stress you out. X


----------



## MrsOvey

i think i'll wait this month and not use them, just go by the Clomid calculator and take it from there, says to dtd every other day from today so we shall be having some fun :) just as long as hubbie isn't as tired as he was yesterday or i'll be pouncing on him from when i get home from work (he gets in before me!) 

Then i'll have my bloods done on June 4th to see if i ovulated. have you got any more tests to do browniebaby? x


----------



## River54

MrsOvey - I am trying opks for this cycle for the first time. My dp laughed when he saw I write the date and time on the tests...I just want to see progression!

Hopethisyear - I don't get scans or bloodwork with this clomid cycle. Totally on our own. But we have to call right away if there is a bfp, so then they can do bloodwork and tests. 

I have noticed that I cannot rely on cm this cycle. totally off it seems, but temps went down a bunch today, so, should be soon. And of course I am using the opks to hopefully know when the surge is. We've said we'd try bd everyday, but I don't think that'll happen. probably closer to every other day...
As for the pillow thing - can't really hurt to try - kinda makes me feel like I am doing something to help, even if it isn't.


----------



## Hopethisyear

This is one loooong TWW - tested this AM and BFN :(


----------



## MrsOvey

Fingers crossed for you hope xx

River, according to the FS, we just have to dtd between days 5 & 10 after clomid has finished. Which is as of tomorrow, but then, i may still not have ovulated so could just be practise, bloods on June 4th to see whether i O'd or not xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

River - What days are you doing clomid? I did CD 3-7 and my FS recommended DTD starting Day 12 every other day for 1 week. Sounds similar to what yours said. 

Have some light cramping this evening so I think AF is on her way. Only thing different it my lack of sore BB's this TWW.


----------



## River54

ahh - yeah I did clomid cd3-7, FS just said to start bd on cd10, didn't say what frequency...but I think we can only really do every other day. He also has me taking iron pills every other day, so sometimes I am not sure which is causing me grief. I have had a bit of cramping yesterday, and today feel out of it a bit again.

fingers crossed for you all :)


----------



## Ss83

Hello! How's everyone getting on? Can't believe how this thread of mine has taken off, great to have all of you to talk to!
I'm on my last pill today, no side effects as yet. Have also bought "fertility gel"which I think is the same as preseed that everyone talks of.every little helps I guess! Now just waiting for my scan to see if I've any follicles...roll on wednesday!


----------



## MrsOvey

Good luck for wednesday, wish they were scanning me! i gotta wait until bloods get done or until AF shows (or fingers crossed she doesn't) to see if i O'd. 

Side effects for me were minimal, i've had a hot flush every day tho, not as bad as i was expecting them to be. I'm in my 'fertile' time now according to what the FS said, so i'm crossing my fingers :) x


----------



## Ss83

Good luck to you too mrs ovey! Yeah I'm so glad I'm getting a scan.it's only for the first one (unless they discover the dose is wrong) so really hope it shows everything is ok. I'm totally hyper at the moment, can't stop thinking about it. is being ridiculously happy a side effect?! Ha ha.
How long til your 21 bloods?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good luck gals...Happy BDing!!!!


----------



## MrsOvey

Thanks Hope and Ss83, bloods are being done June 4th :) i was advised to have them done as fasting blood test, they're checking for Prolactin this time too. Not sure why! 

Not sure that being ridiculously happy is a known side effect, but it's great that you are! Always better to be happy than sad, more positive effect on your body i guess :) Wish i could be 'ridiculously' happy, don't get me wrong, i'm not sad, i just feel like i could be doing more, just don't know what?! Do you know what i mean xx


----------



## Ss83

Yeah I know what you mean ,i was like that before starting on clomid. I think I'm hyper cause of the scan on wed,I'm sure I'll feel differently once they just leave me to it.I'll probably stress more but I hope not.


----------



## MrsOvey

I hope you don't stress either! i haven't been stressed thankfully, i have a very laid back husband and if i start getting a little bit worked up he just does something to make me laugh :)

I might even phone them and ask them if they'll scan me on my next appointment, as they haven't checked me internally to see if there's anything else wrong, but prescribed Clomid straight away as blood tests showed i didn't ovulate, so i think they've just assumed that's all that is wrong


----------



## Ss83

I got a scan which showed cysts on one ovary, after bloods confirmed no ovulation but hormones are fine so it's not affecting me other than that thankfully.they've not checked my tubes yet, the sister told me they'll look at that after 3 rounds on clomid if I'm still not pregnant but for now they go with just addressing the ovulation problems.
I'd ask if they can do a cd12 scan. I don't know why it's such a lottery depending where you're treated. I mean you could be overstimulated and producing way too many eggs and risking a multiple pregnancy with more chance of mc and they wouldnt know...i don't get it.


----------



## Ss83

How is everyone getting on? I'm on cd 9 and woke up roasting hot through the night, first hot flush I've had, and been having twinges today so I'm hoping this means something is happening. Anyone else had twinges in the days after stopping the tablets?


----------



## River54

Yes, totally had cramping and odd twinges up until I O'd. I am hoping this means it is a very good sign, though I normally do Ov on my own.

about 4dpo now, and am hot in the mornings...hopefully it just means more progesterone :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

So does clomid extend the length of your cycle? My LP is usually 12 days and now I am at 15dpo and getting BFN.


----------



## Ss83

Sorry hope I'm not sure, having always had very irregular cycles I don't know. Google?
I can't stop reading clomid success stories on all different forums...I'm seriously addicted..! The next six months are going to be exhausting if no bfp as it's all I can think about..i don't feel stressed about it so I hope it's not going to affect me...I'm trying to relax but it's impossible not to obsess about it! I'm more hyper than stressed so I hope that's not a bad thing....


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yeah, I'll try Dr. Google :) I was super excited when I started clomid last month too, more hyper than stressed.


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning all, feeling pretty low today. Have been using OPK's the past few days and nothing showing, not even a faint line! Feeling pretty dejected if I'm honest. I know I don't normally ovulate anyway but really thought clomid was going to work. I also know I'm only on my 1st month and,lowest dose, but I can't help feeling like a let down to my husband. Sitting here nearly crying like an idiot now too. Thank goodness for sunglasses xx

Hope everyone else is,feeling positive xx


----------



## Ss83

Aw hon please don't be disheartened. The opks could easily be wrong, when are your day 21 bloods getting done? That's the only sure way of knowing.
I'm getting my scan on wednesday...getting really nervous incase it shows nothing...time will tell.
Chin up, if it hasn't worked hopefully they'll increase your dose for next month. In the meantime have a few glasses of wine and maybe treat yourself to dinner or something to take your mind off it. I've loads planned the next few months which helps as I've something to look forward to each month x


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning, had an awful evening, was really sad and crying, husband got angry with me cos i wouldn't tell him why and why i did he just said to remember we were told it might not work first time. I'd never tried OPK's before, maybe i'm just putting extra pressure on myself by using them although it would be nice to see something? When my blood was done before, i had a super low level of progesterone, my bloods are being done next Monday, June 3rd, i think! I'm hoping your Clomid has worked for you, my fingers will be crossed for you and will look forward to your update.

My Clomid won't be increased until July which is when i go back to see the FS, unless i phone them and they tell me to take double with what i have left of what was prescribed, but then i may not have any left for my July cycle, gaargh my head is spinning now. 

I don't drink at all, but spent the day with our best group of friends, which was nice although they all have kids, so being in the mood i was, although i love them all to bits, it gets harder every time :( We've got loads planned too, which is nice, including our honeyversary in 93! days, but also a Christening :( xx


----------



## Ss83

Best of luck with your bloods next week hon. 
I'm preparing myself for it not working and them finding nothing tomorrow, so hopefully I won't be too upset. 
I'd stay clear of opks if you can.x


----------



## MrsOvey

I'm going to steer clear now, it's really not worth my stress levels! 

I was always on the prepare for the bad news fence, but sometimes it's too hard, especially when you want it to work so desperately xx


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hi girls how is everyone? Back from my holiday which was really nice although I had difficulty relaxing which I always do when on holiday! The weather was amazing so couldn't ask for more really. Took my mind of TTC for a little while anyway.

I'm in the 2ww, AF due around 4th June I think. 

Xxx


----------



## River54

I am now getting some decent cramping here at 6dpo, as well as alot of creamy cm (sorry if tmi). Anyone else had this? 
Trying to figure out if this is normal for clomid?


----------



## MrsOvey

Cant help I'm afraid as i don't think I've ovulated yet, not even sure I'm going to yet x


----------



## Ss83

Brownie - welcome back! fingers crossed for your tww

river - I've had similar but I thunk I'm just noticing every single twinge and its probably nothing. I've my scan tomorrow, have resigned myself to them finding nothing tomorrow as I can't deal with getting upset. If it turns out it's working them amazing but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## River54

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hey gals! So AF got me today. Clomid definitely extended my cycle length to 35 days. I usually have 28-30 day cycles. Starting round 2 on Thursday and looking forward to a whole new cycle!! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Ss83

Sorry to hear that hope, but I think that's one good thing with clomid - af means back on it for another try. Fingers crossed cycle 2 will be your bfp! I'm in for my scan in a few hours...was dreaming last night about missing my apt and being stuck offshore on a rig.(i used to work offshore)..clearly it's worrying me even when I'm trying not to let it!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I hope your scan goes well! Dreams are funny things aren't they?!


----------



## MrsOvey

Good Luck with your scan today xx

Hope - sorry about AF! My FS told me that my Clomid should shorten my cycle as i normally have a 35 day cycle, how confusing is all the different info!! xx


----------



## BrownieBaby

River - I've had cramping too but I've had cramping around this time before and got my hopes up to no avail. The creamy cm sounds positive though. Fingers crossed! 

Ss83 good luck for your scan! Let us know how you get on!

Hope - sorry AF showed up but good luck for this next cycle!

Mrsovey - hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Ss83

Well girls it's not bad news, but not a definite result either.
I've had a "moderate"response, so my lining also reflects that. No follicles on my polycystic ovary, but on my healthy one there is a follicle at 12.6mm. it needs to be. 13-18mm to ovulate so the next few days it will either grow or die away. My bloods will confirm it,so a waiting game now. Sister advised I may need to go back after my day 21 bloods as thinks that will be too early to tell, if I do ovulate it'll be in 3/4 days time possibly. I'm tempted to get opks....what do you think?
If no ovulation this month, they'll keep me on 50mg for one more cycle as I am responding, and if no joy will increase my dose.


----------



## MrsOvey

That's great news Ss!! Well done you :) keeping fingers crossed tight for you xx

I'm ok Brownie, just been feeling a little low, maybe that's a side effect? lol My poor husband having to deal with my tears, although he did shout at me for not telling him why i was crying :( xx


----------



## Ss83

Thanks mrs ovey, heres hoping. And after me telling you to stay clear of opks..I've gone and bought them! A digital one so hopefully wil be clear results. I'm on hols so if they need a follow up to check ovulation after day 21i wont be able to do it as I wont be home, so hoping opks will give me an indication so I can either be hopeful or relax on my hols knowing it's done with til af arrives. 
Hope you're okay, fingers crossed for cycle 2 x


----------



## MrsOvey

I know what you mean. I'm hoping that i may still have a chance at ovulating, but just later than the FS expected :) going anywhere nice on your hols? We're going the Dominican in August for our honeymoon. AF is due while we're out there and normally i'd take a pill to delay it, but fingers crossed this time i'll be pg. I'm going to risk delaying anything and will just have to take bits and pieces out with me :) xx


----------



## River54

ss - that is great news that you are responding to it :) I hope that one grows big! Hope you have a great hol!

MrsOvey - fingers crossed for you :)

:dust: :dust: for everyone


----------



## Ss83

I'm not sure how to feel, hopeful? I've bought a digital opk clear blue test which I'm using for the next few days, hopefully it'll show an lh surge but I've read even that doesn't always guarantee ovulation but its at least something to go on. 
Glad I'm responding as I was preparing for the worst case scenario, so that's a good start anyway. 
I'm just holidaying in scotland , Edinburgh/Perthshire/Glasgow through the week so will go to some music concerts and catch up with family plus some chilling out time so really looking forward to it. I'm being selfish but that's why I'm keen to know if I've ovulated as of not i can relax and have a few nights out with plenty wine! Every cloud...lol
X


----------



## Ss83

Hey everyone.
So...i used my digital opk last night and as expected was negative. But this morning I've got a flashing smiley face, which with the clear blue dual hormone test indicates my estrogen is rising in what should hopefully be the lead up to my lh surge (and hopefully ovulation) and they consider "high fertility". So now I'm testing each morning hoping for that flashing smiley to become a solid smiley face in the next few days to confirm an lh surge....fingers crossed..bding marathon starts tonight! Ha ha! x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Ss83 glad you are responding really hope that follicle grows and bursts! A nice break will do you good. Glad to hear you got a smiley that is a very good sign! Get bding!!! 

MrsO - don't be too hard on yourself your bound to have ups and downs ltttc is hard! Wow the Dominican will be amazing! Try and focus on that to take you mind off things!


----------



## MrsOvey

Been trying to concentrate on that :) 

Ss, i love Scotland, my dad's family were from Scotland, although i've only visited up there once, as none of them live there anymore, my grandad moved to Kent many many years ago, but he was from Perthshire :) 

I also read that Ss, so we get all excited thinking we're ovulating cos of these 'surges' yet it doesn't guarantee an egg is released! What a palava lol.

I think i might be calling my FS today or tomorrow to ask about having scans done next cycle, it might help me a bit more, to relax, to see if there are any follicles, but then, they still might not release right?? Goodness me, i didn't realise his baby making lark would be so confusing at times, how on earth can people get pregnant by 'accident'!! 

My blood test is due on tuesday, will be my 21 day test, but if i ovulate late, if at all, will it show? Should i ask for a 28 day test too? What do you think?

Hope the sun is shining where you all are xx


----------



## Ss83

If the follicles are big enough they know you'll ovulate, mine is borderline which is why it's uncertain.lets hope it's still growing!
Yes if you ov late then cd21 might not confirm it, you'd need to go back a few days later. I had to do that test cds21,28 and 35 when my cycles were really long to make sure I wasn't just ovulating late.
Yeah scotland is lovely, weather ain't great though! Would love to visit canada, it's on my list!x


----------



## MrsOvey

I think i may be making a call shortly then :) 

Do you think i ought to ask about scans?x


----------



## Ss83

No harm in asking x


----------



## River54

Canada is good :) It is pretty big though, so depending on where you visit and when has a pretty big impact on what it will be like...

Scotland sounds like a good place to visit - always wanted to see it, and everywhere else ;)

FX Ss - sounds promising :)


----------



## Ss83

How is everyone? Day two of flashing smiley..hope it changes tomorrow to show an lh surge..fingers crossed. Bding with fertility gel, my dh didn't even know as I didn't say incase it made it too clinical and took the fun out of it. have noticed hardly any cm, but they say thats a side effect so hope that's all and isn't because i'm not fertile.
Hope you are all doing good, how are you feeling mrs ovey?x


----------



## MrsOvey

I'm ok today thank you, i used OPK's again, as started getting pains, blaring positives twice yesterday, very very faint line today. Not sure what this means, but hey, it's a better result, so i'm thinking Clomid hasn't affected my cycle as much this cycle as much as they thought it would. Like you tho, lacking in EWCM, i used to get it even tho i didn't O. But none this month :) xx


----------



## KelliGal

Hey girls! Can I join? I go for my first Clomid appt June 14th!!!! I have heard awful things about it, can anyone shed some light on what I am in for?


----------



## Ss83

That's positive, fingers crossed!


----------



## River54

KelliGal said:


> Hey girls! Can I join? I go for my first Clomid appt June 14th!!!! I have heard awful things about it, can anyone shed some light on what I am in for?

 :hi:

Everyone seems different on how they react to it, and why they are on it. 
For me and oh, we have unexplained infertility, so our first step is to take clomid. Just on the second half of the first cycle with it. I felt out of it the whole time taking the pills. Feel odder symptoms this second half as well - more pronounced. 
Seems alot of people don't get ewcm, so you may need to compensate for it - I snuck in preseed during our bd days to help.

fx for all of us - we get that bfp! :dust:


----------



## KelliGal

River54 said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Can I join? I go for my first Clomid appt June 14th!!!! I have heard awful things about it, can anyone shed some light on what I am in for?
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Everyone seems different on how they react to it, and why they are on it.
> For me and oh, we have unexplained infertility, so our first step is to take clomid. Just on the second half of the first cycle with it. I felt out of it the whole time taking the pills. Feel odder symptoms this second half as well - more pronounced.
> Seems alot of people don't get ewcm, so you may need to compensate for it - I snuck in preseed during our bd days to help.
> 
> fx for all of us - we get that bfp! :dust:Click to expand...


It sucks any of us have to be on it!! 

That's good to know about not getting a lot of ewcm, I'll have to give preseed a try!
Thanks for sharing what is going on with you, and I hope this cycle works for you and your OH!!!!!


----------



## Ss83

KelliGal said:


> Hey girls! Can I join? I go for my first Clomid appt June 14th!!!! I have heard awful things about it, can anyone shed some light on what I am in for?

Hi kelli, welcome! Don't stress everyone is different. I've had no problems at all, apart from two hot flushes during the night a few days after finishing my tablets I've been absolutely fine. Less cm as well I think. Hopefully you'll be the same. Good luck for your apt, are you going to be monitored with scans or bloods?


----------



## KelliGal

Ss83 said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Can I join? I go for my first Clomid appt June 14th!!!! I have heard awful things about it, can anyone shed some light on what I am in for?
> 
> Hi kelli, welcome! Don't stress everyone is different. I've had no problems at all, apart from two hot flushes during the night a few days after finishing my tablets I've been absolutely fine. Less cm as well I think. Hopefully you'll be the same. Good luck for your apt, are you going to be monitored with scans or bloods?Click to expand...

Thanks! Oh that's good to know, I've only heard from a few people. My sister had no issues at all, but my other sister and a few friends have horror stories with it... That is kind of funny that you have less cm... isn't that the point to have more? 

Thanks! I am not really sure? I live 4+ hours away from my doctor, but he is one of the best so I refuse to switch. I don't know what we will do?


----------



## Ss83

Yeah I've no idea why you have less cm but it's really common. it can't be a huge issue though as we weren't told to use anything to help it, but I'm using fertility gel (preseed type stuff) just incase!
Where in the world are you?
I'm in the uk do was nhs, no choice where to go but the clinic so far have been brilliant and I'm lucky that I got an ultrasound for my first cycle to check I was responding ok. Going forward it'll just be day 21 bloods.you've probs read on this forum my story so not expecting a bfp this cycle but will try anyway, have a feeling it'll take me a while. Have ben addicted to reading clomid success stories!


----------



## KelliGal

Ss83 said:


> Yeah I've no idea why you have less cm but it's really common. it can't be a huge issue though as we weren't told to use anything to help it, but I'm using fertility gel (preseed type stuff) just incase!
> Where in the world are you?
> I'm in the uk do was nhs, no choice where to go but the clinic so far have been brilliant and I'm lucky that I got an ultrasound for my first cycle to check I was responding ok. Going forward it'll just be day 21 bloods.you've probs read on this forum my story so not expecting a bfp this cycle but will try anyway, have a feeling it'll take me a while. Have ben addicted to reading clomid success stories!

Hmm thats strange, well I will be sure to stop up on the preseed! ;) 

I am in the midwest USA (Utah). I used to live in town like 30 minutes from my doc, but have since moved and I can't give him up!!! HE is amazing!!!

I so hope you get one!!! I hope this works for you and all goes well!!!1 Hope YOU are the next Clomid success story!!!


----------



## Ss83

Just found out I'm going to be an auntie again...my brother in laws second baby. Had suspected as much but can't help but feel so upset....I'm so happy for them but it was tough enough before we were even ttc with my in laws -who are already ridiculously happy with there first grandson and it's all the family talk about. They are younger than us so I felt under so much pressure to start a family last time, so even worse now it's not through choice. The thought of going through all the excitement for another baby on the way when we are going through all our issues is too much...


----------



## KelliGal

Ss83 said:


> Just found out I'm going to be an auntie again...my brother in laws second baby. Had suspected as much but can't help but feel so upset....I'm so happy for them but it was tough enough before we were even ttc with my in laws -who are already ridiculously happy with there first grandson and it's all the family talk about. They are younger than us so I felt under so much pressure to start a family last time, so even worse now it's not through choice. The thought of going through all the excitement for another baby on the way when we are going through all our issues is too much...

Aww hun :( That is just crappy... I am so sorry :( It's so hard when we hold this burden of trying to get pregnant and them bam, people around ya are announcing they are... :( I am sorry, that totally sucks :hugs:


----------



## River54

Ss83 said:


> Just found out I'm going to be an auntie again...my brother in laws second baby. Had suspected as much but can't help but feel so upset....I'm so happy for them but it was tough enough before we were even ttc with my in laws -who are already ridiculously happy with there first grandson and it's all the family talk about. They are younger than us so I felt under so much pressure to start a family last time, so even worse now it's not through choice. The thought of going through all the excitement for another baby on the way when we are going through all our issues is too much...

:hugs::hugs:
I had a hard time for awhile here at work. In the past 2 years about 7 or more employees have all had babies, another on is on the way....Esp when they come and visit with their new ones...

I am just waiting for my brother to announce they are expecting... I dread that


----------



## Lemonade

Whew, I have just done a lot of reading to catch up on this thread! I have been busy at work and then on vacation this last week. 

Sorry to those who have been disappointed and fingers crossed that everyone gets their BFPs soon!

AF arrived last Wednesday, so I took my Clomid CD 2-6 when I was away. I didn't notice any side effects, but I was in 110 degree heat and I'm thinking maybe I just didn't notice the hot flashes :huh:. I am being monitored this cycle, so my clinic wanted me to come in for an ultrasound on CD 9, which was yesterday. The nurse said my lining looked good (7.1mm) but I had no dominant follicles - none were bigger than 7mm :(. I go back in a week to see if things have changed.

This was my first Clomid ultrasound, so I don't know what this means, but the nurse didn't seem very confident that I'll ovulate at all this cycle. Did anyone have similar size follicles on CD9 and end up ovulating?


----------



## Ss83

Hi lemonade. Cd9 seems quite early?.i had mine at cd12 and they look for 13mm plus, and I read they grow by up to 2mm per day so you could still be in with a chance?


----------



## MrsOvey

Ss83 said:


> Just found out I'm going to be an auntie again...my brother in laws second baby. Had suspected as much but can't help but feel so upset....I'm so happy for them but it was tough enough before we were even ttc with my in laws -who are already ridiculously happy with there first grandson and it's all the family talk about. They are younger than us so I felt under so much pressure to start a family last time, so even worse now it's not through choice. The thought of going through all the excitement for another baby on the way when we are going through all our issues is too much...

Oh Ss, that's awful for you :( I dread the news of anyone i know getting pregnant. I went to dinner with my mum the other day, and she was dropping hints left right and centre, 'oh, did you know Ant & Lisa are having trouvle getting pregnant' 'Imogen would love a cousin' 'people keep saying Stacey would make a brilliant mum, i've told them you're probably waiting till after the honeymoon' even with my husband the other day in Sainsbury's, she was looking at baby clothes, 'i don't mind if it's a boy or girl!!' Just feel like shouting, i'm trying my hardest, give me a break!!

Welcome to the group Kelli!! I don't have any Clomid horror stories, just a few hot flushes here and there, none of them too horrendous and EWCM didn't show when i 'thought' i was meant to ovulate :) Good Lck to you with you appointment xx


----------



## Ss83

Almost everyone I know now has kids, we've been married five years so we get asked loads.our close family and friends know our issues and it's made it easier as they know not to ask, especially my in laws who were always on at us and it was really upsetting me.now dh talks to them about it but they don't mention it in front of me unless I do (which is never!) And is so much better.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Wow it's been busy on here since I last posted! Welcome kelligal I too don't have any horror stories - yet! It's only month 1 so we shall see! 

Ss83 - sorry to hear you are upset. I know those pressures all too well and t really does suck. My H's cousin is on their second an its their christening in a couple of weeks and I just can face it as all we get at family gatherings is everyone asking us when we are having a baby. I told h I wouldn't go either way but luckily its Father's Day, my first one since my dad passed away so way more important than a christening! 

Hello to everyone else! X


----------



## Ss83

Thanks brownie. I'm feeling better again today,.although i broke my ov test (oops) so off to buy a new one, but looking at the stick i don't think I've had an lh surge yet..


----------



## Ss83

Bought cheap ov test strips as couldn't find the dual hormone one in my local shop, negative...oh well.

another q for you girls tho...this is going to sound really weird...but is anytime else experiencing a fallout bad ache down below?i don't mean abdominal,i mean...ehem...below. I had it on off yesterday and today all day. Its a dull but constant and really uncomfortable aching pain...any ideas?!


----------



## Ss83

Me again! Sorry I'm addicted to this forum! How is everyone? The pain is less today, and a positive opk test, fingers crossed that follicle has grown and is going to relese an egg...!


----------



## River54

+ opk is great! FX for you!

afm, I am 11dpo today, and temps still high, bfn. Was feeling out of it yesterday, but maybe lack of sleep?

:dust:


----------



## Ss83

Fingers crossed for you too river!

I think I'll be due to test on the 15th, the clinic says to wait til your five days late but I've an all day music festival that day with friends so I'll test that day as I don't to be drinking if I could be pregnant (it's always a boozy day out). If a bfp then amazing, but if not I can console myself by enjoying the festival with a few drinks.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fingers crossed for you River & SS83. Not much going on here on day four of clomid. If my cycle is like last month I won't O for another 13days. Also starting Coq10 this month so we will see if that helps anything, though it takes 3 months for it to absorb in your system.


----------



## Ss83

What is coq10?


----------



## MrsOvey

That was what i wondered too


----------



## Hopethisyear

It's a supplement that can be taken to improve ovarian stimulation and egg quality. It may also help with healthier stronger sperm in men. My Dr. said it hasn't been proven, but it won't hurt.

Here are articles I found https://coq10weightloss.info/coq10-improves-fertility/

https://www.advancedfertility.com/blog/coenzyme-q10-and-fertility/


----------



## Lemonade

Ss83 said:


> Hi lemonade. Cd9 seems quite early?.i had mine at cd12 and they look for 13mm plus, and I read they grow by up to 2mm per day so you could still be in with a chance?

Thanks! They only have the Clomid clinic on Tuesday and Thursdays at my hospital, which would have been CD9 or CD 14. She said she wanted me to come in on CD 9 just in case they missed anything. I feel a bit more positive today, just hope those follicles are actually growing!

Brilliant news about your +OPK! Maybe it was ovulation pain that you were experiencing?


----------



## River54

Interesting about the coq10.. I'll have to pick some up


----------



## Ss83

So another positive opk this morning, negative this pm. Cm is still white though....which makes me think I've not ovulated :-( got my cd21 bloods on friday to confirm either way hopefully, altho they said it may be too early if my cycleis longer and I'm on hols sunday so might not actually know for certain this cycle...sigh...!
How is everyone else?


----------



## BrownieBaby

Keep dtd anyway ss83 just to cover yourself! Do you temp?

AF is due today for me. Starting to think I might have been wrong about when I ovulated as I don't feel like AF is coming on. Haven't tested yet I've resisted! I'm sure she'll make an appearance though! X


----------



## Ss83

Don't worry I am,dh is worn out! Lol!
No I don't temp, that would stress me out too much.
Well done on not testing, I'm dreading this 2ww!


----------



## MrsOvey

Good Luck brownie and Ss. I've just had my 21 day bloods done, so fingers crossed my progesterone level has increased, Not sure when i should phone to find out tho lol x


----------



## Ss83

Fingers crossed mrs ovey! Keep us posted.


----------



## MrsOvey

I will do :) how are you feeling?x


----------



## oneday87

hi everyone.

I just had loads to read to catch up on :) I'm back from hoilday now.
hope everyone is doing well on clomid or in their tww or other. 
fingers crossed for all you guys.

Af was due yesterday. but ive heard clomid can lengthen your cycle. so i dont know...:shrug:

I ended up having 3 scans. has everyone whos having scans just having the one then? not until ov is seen?

they think i oved over the weekend 18~19th may. i had a scan thursday fri and monday as they dont scan over the weekend. they think the smaller of the two folicules went over the weekend. but as i wasnt scaned daily they cant be postive. they said the bigger one might have still burst after monday 20th but one smaller on was def missing. so they put me down as oving over the weekend. so by that im about 15dpo...:shrug: 
just waiting now.

how is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsOvey

Hi one day, fingers crossed for you it seems too :) i think we're all pretty much in a TWW of some sorts.

All ok with me ta, hope you've had a good break xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

oneday87 said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> I just had loads to read to catch up on :) I'm back from hoilday now.
> hope everyone is doing well on clomid or in their tww or other.
> fingers crossed for all you guys.
> 
> Af was due yesterday. but ive heard clomid can lengthen your cycle. so i dont know...:shrug:
> 
> I ended up having 3 scans. has everyone whos having scans just having the one then? not until ov is seen?
> 
> they think i oved over the weekend 18~19th may. i had a scan thursday fri and monday as they dont scan over the weekend. they think the smaller of the two folicules went over the weekend. but as i wasnt scaned daily they cant be postive. they said the bigger one might have still burst after monday 20th but one smaller on was def missing. so they put me down as oving over the weekend. so by that im about 15dpo...:shrug:
> just waiting now.
> 
> how is everyone doing?

Welcome back from Holiday, I hope it was a nice one! So clomid lengthened my cycle to 35 days from the normal (28-30) and when I asked my Dr she said that is normal. I was only scanned one time and that was after I O'd, but that is also because that was the only time my Dr was available! Congrats on Oing though :thumbup: Hope this TWW goes quickly for you!


----------



## oneday87

thanks mrsOvey i had a brilliant time. and timing was perfect didnt thimnk twice about being in my tww. :thumbup:

thanks hope. yeah i figured it might do something to my cycle that why im not going crazy about not being on and peeing on any stick i can get my hands on :haha:
not too sure when to test tho. 

I am happy they said i o'ed tho that is is a step closer. even if it was a small folicule, better then nothing right.


Hope your bloods come back showing u o'ed mrsO.


----------



## River54

FX ss83!
MrsOvey - I hope your levels turn out to be great!
Oneday - Great that you o'd :) When will you be testing?

afm - temp dove today, and I got a bfn. So, just waiting now.


----------



## oneday87

river i have no idea when im going to test. maybe in tomorrow morning..?.. not sure as i dont know if clomid will have made my cycle longer. 

sorry to hear your temp dropped. still not out will af shows tho. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Well af hasn't shown today but I just got a bfn. To say I'm gutted would be an understatement. It's just not fair. 

I know its only the first month with clomid but I had high hopes it would work. :'(


----------



## oneday87

browniebaby im sorry you got a bfn. i totally understand how you feel. thats why i dont want to test yet. im a chicken i dont want to see a bfn. and feel crushed. 
i know ill cave soon.

Hopefully af doesnt show up and that bfn turns into a bfp !! x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Thanks oneday but as she was due yesterday and I used a clear blu I don't its correct. I feel more AF-y today so she's not far away! Good luck to you - when do you think AF will show? X


----------



## MrsOvey

Sorry about the bfn brownie and good luck to you when you do test. My husband last night said to me, 'do you think you're pregnant yet? I can't help wondering' and i just say no, as i don't want to feel disappointed! 

I really don't want to think that i am, cos i know if AF shows up i'll be devastated. Hope everyone is well and has lots planned this weekend to take their minds off things xx


----------



## oneday87

so i caved this morning and tested. bfn! then an hour later guess who showed up!! starting my second round tomorrow. 

Good luck to everyone still in it. loads of baby dust. hope that witch stays away and you all get your bfp this month.!!!! :)


----------



## MrsOvey

Sorry one day! Fingers x'ed for this month for you

Anyone else know how long it take for blood test results to come back? I phoned this morning to speak to the consultant's secretary, she's on annual leave! Was put through to outpatients!! and they couldn't help me, so now i have to wait until monday :( which i'm too impatient for. How long did anyone else wait cd21 results? Thanks xx


----------



## oneday87

thanks mrsO

I havnt had day 21 bloods done for a couple of months now but i had to wait untill my next appiontment for results which sucked. but i know if i need to ring for reults at any time they ask me to wait a week. 

Or if your really impatient just ring everyday untill you get them lol. Fingers crossed for your results.


----------



## BrownieBaby

So sorry oneday it sucks doesn't it. 

I think it's a week for blood tests but I won't get mine until my next appointment with the consultant x


----------



## MrsOvey

Darn it :( i need to know now lol x


----------



## oneday87

Browniebaby hows it going with you af still staying away i hope.

mrsOvey its so frustrating isnt. havin to wait and wait and wait...


----------



## MrsOvey

I know, specially when we've been waiting for so long for everything else, modern tech should allow us to get answers now. I'm not usually an impatient person but when i want to know something, i get aggro :) x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Nope unfortunately AF arrived late this morning. It is strange that she was a day late though :/ 

She's different too - lighter at the moment than usual. Maybe it will be different due to the clomid. Anyone else had that?

So I started taking fertileCM today (to increase cm!) and will start my second lot of clomid tomorrow.

Come on let's have a bfp from someone to give us all hope!!! X


----------



## MrsOvey

Good Luck with round 2 brownie!! Cycle change is a possibility due to Clomid, but my FS said that it should regulate my cycle to 28 days, but if i o'd when i thought i did, if i did at all, then it would make my cycle 30 days, but yes, will be shorter than normal x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Well I had a 31-day cycle on clomid which is short for me but I am irregular so don't have a usual cycle length. Took my first tablet of round 2 just now. 

So how's everyone else? X


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning Brownie, glad that you're on round 2 :) hope this is the month for you. 

All ok here, still in the tww, but not holding my breath right now :) x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Fingers crossed MrsO! X


----------



## MrsOvey

Thank You, trying not to get my hopes up tho :) all ready and prepared for round two :) 

Do you use fertilityfriend? I've just started using a new one called OvuFriend xx


----------



## BrownieBaby

Yes I do use ff for charting I think it's great. Only problem I have is remembering to take my temp on a morning!


----------



## River54

My temps are still down, and I am still waiting for af. A couple days late now..Just want her here, so I can get started on the next clomid cycle.
I never get like this, so it is really odd not having af as soon as my temp dropped.
All tests have all been bfn just in case.
Going to try coq10 this next cycle as well, and probably cut out my morning decaf coffee and just have the afternoon one.


----------



## oneday87

hi girls

i had a 31 cycle this month too brownie think we are in sync. 31 is 2 day longer for me. but ive only been regular for about 4 to 5 months. 
ive taken day 2 of clomid now.

ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you mrsO. 

is anyone else in the tww? come a bfp to give us hope :)

so not ttc related but i threw my back out yesterday. pain! stupid back.

hope everyone is well.


----------



## oneday87

river clomid could have lengthened ur cycle. my was a tiny bit longer this month. 
hope af comes so you can get out of limbo and move on.


----------



## MrsOvey

Oh lordy i hope clomid doesn't lengthen mine, it was already between 34 and 36 days 

Hope your back pain eases oneday! I'm off out 'clubbing' for a friends birthday tonight, 2nd time in 4.5 years! Lol

Enjoy the sunshine everyone xx


----------



## River54

Have fun MrsOvey!


----------



## Lemonade

Good luck with round 2 Brownie and oneday!

Sorry you are getting BFNs River, hopefully AF will arrive soon so you can get started on a new cycle.

Hope you are having a good night Mrs Ovey - sometimes it's good to get out and forget about TTC! 

My CD16 ultrasound showed one dominant follicle, but it was only 12mm (up from 7mm on CD9). The nurse that my lining had thickened up so it looks like something is happening and wants to scan me again on CD23, but everything I have read (googled!) seems to say that that growth is very slow. I'm thinking that 50mg of Clomid just made a follicle grow a bit but I'm not actually going to ovulate :(.


----------



## River54

Fx for you Lemonade!


----------



## MrsOvey

Fx'd Lemonade, wish they had scanned me. 

Has anyone else experienced pain bd'ing since having clomid?x


----------



## oneday87

MrsOvey hop you had a good night out.

no i didnt experience painful bding last month. i did have bad bad cramps about 3 weeks in to the cycle tho :shrug:

fingers crossed Lemonade. hopefully you do Ovulate on 50!

afm take day 4 of clomid this morning. ive already noticed way more hot flushed then last time i swear. i also keep getting dizzy spells... is that normal? and feeling sick twice is the last 3 days. why would i have barely any side effects one month then next more?


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks everyone.

I did have a couple of dizzy spells (felt like the floor was spinning!) but I have pretty low blood pressure, so I put it down to that. But maybe it is the Clomid!


----------



## MrsOvey

I think maybe it gets in to your system more this time round? Or maybe you're more aware of them? hope the side effects don't continue.

The pain is like a stabbing pain on my left side, it's not nice :( 

x


----------



## Ss83

Hi girls! So bloods confirmed no ovulation...but no real surprise after my scan. So I'm going back next week for baseline bloods, if all okay I'll start back on the next course of tablets and don't need to wait for af (result!). They are keeping me on the same dose for now though as it had a cumulative effect so they're hoping next month will see me start to ov, if not then they'll up the dose.
Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning Ss, sorry there was no ovulation, i've just had my blood test results and my progesterone was at 28 so she said that confirmed ovulation! 

I'm so excited :) first piece of positive news :) xx


----------



## oneday87

hi all

mrsOvey hope the pain is gone now!? and yay!! for your blood results :) when is you test date ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

ss83 sorry there wasnt any ov for you! but will be good if you dont have to wait for nxt af. fingers crossed for you too. 

no different with me this morning. i woke up twice in the night sooooo hot. not fun.

hope everyone had a god weekend. :) x


----------



## MrsOvey

If i go with my normal cycle then it's between 15th & 16th, if i go for 14dpo then it'll be 13th that AF is due, so will wait a few days after the 16 if AF doesn't show.

Still getting a bit of pain, which is not nice, but hopefully it'll ease off :)

How poo with waking up hot! At least we're not in scorching summer temps to make it worse!xx


----------



## Lemonade

I'm sorry you didn't ovulate ss. That's great that you don't need to have AF again before you start Clomid.

Great news Mrs Ovey - not long until you can test!

Have you finished the Clomid now oneday? Hope those symptoms go away soon.

I moved my scan up from Thursday to tomorrow, so I will get to see if my follicle has grown. Tomorrow is CD 21, and I just want this cycle to be over if I'm not actually going to ovulate.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Sorry you didn't ovulate ss83 hope that next cycle it works for you. Good to know clomid is cumulative though! 

Mrso - glad you've had some good news! Good luck for testing x

Oneday - I know what you mean I've been so hot at night this time round. Last pill tonight thank god! X

Lemonade - hope your scan shows good news. Fingers crossed.

I've taken my last pill of round 2 so now I'm waiting for ovulation. It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow so I'm looking forward to seeing what my h has planned. X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! I got a +opk yesterday and today forgot to test Saturday though. I am having horrible shooting pains in my right ovary and lesser pains in my left side. Also very bloated. I've never had O pains like this so I'm gonna chalk it up to the clomid. Anyone else have these too?


----------



## MrsOvey

Hi all, hope everyone is ok! 

Hope, i've had ovary pain for the whole of this cycle, i think it is probably clomid related as i didn't used to get it as much as i have this month.

xx


----------



## Lemonade

I went to my scan on Tuesday and it showed my follicle had grown to 14.3mm (up from 12mm last Thursday). So, it has grown but sooooo slowly. I also had another one on that ovary that was 10mm. She wanted to scan me again on Thursday but I couldn't make it so instead I have to have a blood test next Thursday (20th) to check for ovulation. My lining was 13.1mm which seems very thick?

This whole Clomid thing is so frustrating - I wish someone could just tell me if I'm going to ovulate or not and I can just get on with things. 

Hope and Mrs Ovey, I have definitely had twinges and/or pains in my ovaries this month and never have before. I'm pretty sure that is due to the Clomid because it is in a very specific place and always feels the same.


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls!
So....day 31 bloods today....no ovulation still, but my esterogene is high so the sister told me that's either because I'm going to ovulate this week (surely not this late?!) or Af is on her way. She said to bd this week just incasd. So if no Af I'm back for my bloods again next week as I can't start on clomid again til either Af shows or my baseline bloods are okay.
But on the positive side, she said to double my dose next cycle. It must be a matter of opinion as the last sister told me they'd keep me on the same dose for one more cycle. I'm not going to argue tho, the quicker I can ovulate the better! 
Sigh...! Come on clomid, work!!!!
Hope you're all well, and lemonade you're giving me hope I might still ov this week if your follicle is still growing. What cd are you on now? I was told anything over 13mm was good for ovulation, so fingers crossed for u! Unfortunately I only get the one scan and going forward bloods only. Thankfully my boss knows what's going on so its not an issue, these weekly appointments we getting too difficult to explain!


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning All, hope everyone is ok, positivity all round!

AF still isn't here, but i've had hideous PMS and such awful period pains and i'm now cycle day 36!! I haven't had any spotting and my cycles had been between 32 and 34 days, pregnancy tests are also negative :( Not sure whether to speak to someone or just wait it out a couple more days?


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hey everyone it's been a bit slow on here lately! I got a positive opk yesterday so should ovulate today at some point. Will BD tonight and tomorrow night and hopefully we're covered. How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Lemonade

Ss83 said:


> Hope you're all well, and lemonade you're giving me hope I might still ov this week if your follicle is still growing. What cd are you on now? I was told anything over 13mm was good for ovulation, so fingers crossed for u! Unfortunately I only get the one scan and going forward bloods only. Thankfully my boss knows what's going on so its not an issue, these weekly appointments we getting too difficult to explain!

Sorry you haven't ovulated yet, Ss. I don't know anything about late ovulation but I'm in the same boat, so fingers crossed! I hadn't heard that about follicles over 13mm, that makes me feel more positive! I'm on CD 28 today with no ovulation that I'm aware of. I got frustrated and stopped testing with OPKs this weekend and then when I tested last night, the OPK was dark (but not positive). It's got lighter again since then so I'm thinking I either missed my surge, or TTC is playing with my head again!

How many DPO are you, Mrs Ovey? It might be too early still!

Yay for ovulation, Browniebaby. Happy BDing! :)


----------



## Ss83

The clinic told me 13mm plus is what they look for on the scan. My biggest one on cd12 was 12.6mm and that obviously hasn't come to anything. I had a positive opk on cd16 but again obviously didn't happen, not sure whether to use them again next cycle...I guess it helps time it for when your body is at least trying to ovulate. 

Good luck to everyone else, I'm really hopeful of some bfps for this thread on cycle 2!


----------



## MrsOvey

I'm 19 dpo hon


----------



## BrownieBaby

Yes let's hope cycle 2 is more successful for everyone! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## MrsOvey

I just want to be able to start cycle 2 lol

How's the side effects been this time Brownie?x


----------



## Lemonade

Me too Mrs Ovey! I'm getting my blood taken tomorrow, and then hopefully I will be able to start Provera so that I can move on to cycle #2.


----------



## MrsOvey

I phoned FS today, they told me i have to wait til day 40 or 42 before I ought to test and if I still get negative tests then ill have a blood test and if that's negative ill get a shot to force a bleed. She seemed shocked that id tested already on cycle day 37!x


----------



## Ss83

Testing on cd37....how impatient of you mrs ovey! Lol! Hope something happens for you soon....I think I might end up in the same boat. No sign of Af but no ewcm either....just have white cm which I seem to have pretty much all the time...have been bding the past two nights just incase but I don't see me ovulating this late. Just hope Tuesdays bloods will show my hormones are okay to start on the next cycle.
Think this could be a long six months at this rate....! Just knew it wouldn't be straight forward, it hasn't been til now so why would it change?!
Meanwhile I've till to face the in laws since my sister-in-laws pregnancy announcement...ugh...awkward wont even cover it. Best to get it over with.


----------



## MrsOvey

Oh bless you! I know what you mean tho, why did i think it would be simple and easy and not confusing when my whole life my periods/cycle has been difficult lol

Fingers crossed that you do Ov late, at least then you know you're not out this month

Woke up at 1.30 this morning with my normal achey pains so know i'm out this month now, the witch should be here any time today :( first time this month that i've had them and my poor hubbie was on the receiving end of my emotional horrendous mood x


----------



## Lemonade

Ugh, hope seeing the in laws goes ok, Ss. That sucks :( 

So sorry that AF is on her way Mrs Ovey, fingers crossed for next cycle. Hopefully cycle #2 is the one for all of us!

I went to get my bloods taken this morning and as soon as she had finished, I passed out. That's never happened before, I was so embarrassed. The bloods better show I have ovulated - I don't want to have gone through all of this hassle for nothing!


----------



## MrsOvey

Fingers crossed for you Lemonade! Had you eaten, maybe that's why?

I'm hoping cycle 2 is the magic one for us all :)


----------



## kaypray

this is my first month of clomid. I am on day 15 so have no idea if it worked but it made me feel AWFUL. I felt so dehydrated and cried every night. My brain felt like it was in a frying pan :( I really hope it worked bc it was a lot to go through!


----------



## MrsOvey

Welcome kaypray, have you got blood tests or scans booked? Clomid has affected us all differently, just about to start month 2 here, so hoping it doesn't get worse as the months go on :)


----------



## Lemonade

Welcome Kaypray! Are you planning on using OPKs this cycle?


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I have a question for you gals...Are you using OPK's and temping? My Dr insists that clomid makes the OPK's and temps not valid. I have never heard this from anyone else. I am doing both and my OPK's and temp are coinciding. I just wonder why my Dr says they don't work.


----------



## hopeful92

Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join in? Just had a read through the thread :) would be great to have some ladies in the same boat to compare symptoms and stories!

A little info on me. Dh and I have been together since high school and we're both early 20's. Have been ltttc for about 3 years with no luck. I was diagnosed with pcos at the beginning of the year and began seeing a fs a few hours away. We're currently on our 1st round of Clomid. Cd18 today. Because we didn't get to see our fs until a week into my cycle he still started me on 50mg Clomid days 8-12 seeing as I don't really have a cycle anyway. I'm also on 2000 metformin daily. Have had frequent bloods and an ultrasound done on cd15 which showed a 15.5 sized follicle! I don't ovulate so I'm excited to see what Clomid does for me :)
I hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Hopeful!!! I hope your first clomid round is all you need :dust:


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies! Just looking for some inspiration. Sounds like I will be starting clomid in august after ttc for over two years no with no success. Nothing has proven I have ovulated yet either. I have started to chart but my temperatures are really hard to follow because I work nightshift, so on nightshift after I sleep its around 34.8 and dayshifts its 37.1 rather confusing! So anyways, Im scared about clomid seeing a lot of side affects and it worrys me. How bad is it really? I've been on metformin for over a year now at 1500 mg a day, can it be any worse than that drug lol? Words of wisdom please! :D


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Steph! I'm on my second round of clomid. Everyone is different, but I haven't had any noticeable side effects other than feeling O a little more than normal. Nothing bad though. Good luck and I hope it works for you!


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning all, i've not had major side effects, had a few hot flushes. Start my second round of Clomid today, first round wasn't our month unfortunately. Fingers crossed for us :)

Other things i've noticed is that Clomid lengthened my cycle, annoyingly, i felt ovulation pain and had awful period pains for about 6 days before my period when normally it's only a couple of days x


----------



## hopeful92

Thanks Hopethisyear! I really do hope this will be our bfp, but nothing has been easy up until now so not extremely optimistic.

Hi Steph! This is my first round of Clomid. I have also been on 2000mg a day of metformin for last few months. So far it hasn't been too bad. I've noticed I've felt a bit more light headed and have had a head ache most days since beginning the tablets. Good luck to you :)


----------



## hopeful92

Mrsovey good luck for round #2! :) I've heard so many positive stories about people's first two rounds of Clomid being their bfp cycles! So fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Ss83

Hopethisyear said:


> So I have a question for you gals...Are you using OPK's and temping? My Dr insists that clomid makes the OPK's and temps not valid. I have never heard this from anyone else. I am doing both and my OPK's and temp are coinciding. I just wonder why my Dr says they don't work.

hi hope. I've not heard that. my clinic said off you have pcos affecting your hormones then opks are no use, but my pcos doesnt so they said it was ok to use them. as for temping I don't do this but have not read of any issues with clomid.


----------



## MrsOvey

Thanks hopeful, i really hope this is our month too! I was asked if i'd try for another after we're successful with this one, i'd like to get this stress out the way first haha

I'm hoping we're all going to be moving to the pregnancy sections real soon :)

Also, it's my and my husbands honeymoon soon, so fingers crossed we'll get our honeymoon baby if this isn't our month x


----------



## oneday87

hi all.
Hello to the new girls. welcome. i hope your first cycle isnt too bad side effectwise and you get a nice bfp at the end.
And to thoses starting their second round, i hope the side effects are easier on you then they are being on me. i dont know if it because its in my system more but this months been worse. way more hot flushes and light headedness. and moody oh my have i been a stroppy cow this month lol. 

Hope every one is well.

i was feeling sooo hopefully this month. second times a charm and all. i figured the more side effects meant it had to be working. also we would find out the weekend of our second anny as thats when i am due on. 
I havnt temped this month as my pattern has been bad. and no opks either as we ordered them online but havnt arrived. so all i had to go by is my body. 

so we have bd'ed mon tues wed and thurs as i was pretty sure i'd o this week sometime. then last night at work i felt twinges on my left side. which i am pretty sure where ov pains... ive never had them before. but no bd today!!! i feel very down now. have we ruined my chances this month?


----------



## steph_466

This post makes me kinda excited now! Maybe I should call my ob and see if he will let me start in July! :) I just can't wait to get that BFP! I seen a three month old baby girl today and my heart just melted! Im soo ready to be a mom! I started my period yesterday they've balanced out to exactly 28 days since jan now but yesterday puts this cycle at 26 days :( I hope thats ok. But this period is weird.. the pain is different theres a lot of clots and im going through any size tampon in about three hours. Bleeding isnt usually this bad, usually about five to six hours per tampon. Any idea what could cause these changes? Even the change in my period six months ago has me hesitant, I was way off the map, like 14 day periods with a week or two between bleeding and just a rollercoaster, now exactly 28 days. My phone tells me my periods coming and its been acurate since Jan. Sooo confused!


----------



## Ss83

hi girls. so cd36 and still no ewcm our sign of af...sigh.
went to the in laws today and my newly pregnant sister in law was there. my nephew is 18 months and gorgeous but I find every visit emotionally draining, it's ridiculous but I just feel so self conscious around my nephew like they're all watching with me. I put on a brave face and then burst into tears as soon as I got home.... I'm generally fine, upbeat even, about lttc. me and dh are so happy and if we can't have babies then we'll be okay. but I find being around my in laws tough...i don't know what it is as they try to be understanding, but my nephew is the first grandchild and all they talk about and it's the only time I ever feel like I'm letting people down or failing...i don't feel that way around anyone else, even my own parents who are dying for grandkids..i try explain it to dh but he says I'm being paranoid...and I know I am...but that doesn't change how I feel.
sorry for the vent....just needed to get it out my system... xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry SS83 :hugs:


----------



## MrsOvey

hugs to Ss, i know the feeling about the grandchildren, i have one niece, and she is the complete apple of my mothers eye, it's always Imogen this, Imogen that and it is heart breaking. I try so hard to be interested, she's a lovely little girl, but when every other sentence is about her, it's hard.

No major side effects to report, no hot flushes 'yet', a little bit of dizziness, but i had that throughout the last month and not had any horrid mood swings as yet!

Ss - do you have to go back to see your FS? They may have to give you a trigger shot xx


----------



## Ss83

Hello, thanks for the support girls. Yes mrs ovey, that's exactly how it is for me too...

So bloods today and my hormone levels are STILL too high to put me on cycle 2 of clomid...had a voicemail telling me to wait a fortnight before going back again for yet more baseline blood tests. Aghhhhhhhhhh! So frustrating. I've no idea what they'll do if they're still not right, presumably a trigger shot but who knows. 
And then, after two days of no cm at all, I get sharp stabbing pains in the middle of dinner at a restaurant which have never had and now have wet white cm...not stretchy tho so I'm not going to kid myself that its ov pains on cd37. 
I am exhausted...been in that clinic every week for 6 weeks and nothing. How are you meant to relax, not get stressed etc when every week it's like is?! I feel like I'm in limbo....how am I going to handle potentially months or even years of is?! Everything is on hold, my work, holidays, as I'm hoping to be pg soon but might not be.....it's my 30th in a few months and everyone keeps asking what my plans are and I just don't know as I don't know if I'll have had that bfp by October or not.
Ugh...come on Af...where are you when I need you?!
Sorry about all the moaning....I'm just not having a good week at all...!


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hey, sorry haven't been on much just trying to 'forget' about TTC as I'm in the tww. 7dpo so still a way to go yet. 

Ss83 - sorry you are in limbo at the moment I hope something happens for you very soon. I hate feeling in limbo and putting things on hold. I try not to but its hard not to, especially work-wise. I hate my job but I don't want to get a new job only to leave after 2 minutes. That being said, I'm hoping to go travelling towards the end of the year if I don't get pregnant. I know its hard but you can't put everything on hold you need to love your life or you'll look back and regret it x


----------



## Lemonade

Big hugs ss, I know exactly how your feel. This process is so physically and emotionally exhausting. It really wears you down.

I phoned for my blood test results on Monday and surprise surprise, no ovulation. The nurse wouldn't give me my exact progesterone level over the phone, which annoyed me. On to 100mg next cycle. I picked up my prescription for Provera today, but I'm not going to use it yet as we are going on holiday at the end of July and I won't be around for monitoring if I start my cycle now. So, another month and then it all begins again :(


----------



## Ss83

thanks girls...nice to know it's not just me. I'm away to london next weekend so have that to look forward to. generally we're living life as normal but just a month ahead at a time, so I should stop moaning really, but as I said just not in a good place with it right now.
like brownie I'm going to take a break from the forum for a while til I get my head straight. still really tearful and this has been a tough week, need to concentrate on other things to give me some breathing space. 
baby dust to everyone, hopefully someone will have good news for this thread soon...we need it I think!x


----------



## oneday87

has any one felt shattered none stop after o'ing on clomid? i didnt last month but im having trouble dragging myself outta bed!


----------



## steph_466

:hugs: Wishing you the best Ss83~


----------



## BrownieBaby

Yes oneday I feel shattered during the tww! X


----------



## hopeful92

Hi ladies!
Ss83 I know how you feel! I feel the same around my cousins baby, as if everyone is staring. Almost like its unnatural for me to be playing with him. And they all make the comments 'ooh wait until you have one' and 'Ohh it seems funny you holding a little one'.. 

On a brighter note.. I'm actually in my tww!!! I phoned the fs office to find out results and they've confirmed ovulation!!! 
This is a massive achievement for me seeing as I never ovulate! I'm predicting I'm about 6-7dpo. I really hope this is it for us!


----------



## steph_466

Ooh congrats hopeful92!! Thats exciting :)


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning all, not been about for a while not had much to report, am cycle day 16 today, have been using OPK's but not even had a faint line! I o'd cd19 or 20 last month so am hoping it's the same this month, but am really really paranoid that i won't O at all, is that possible? To O one month and then the Clomid not work the next?? I'm not having any monitoring at all, haven't had any except one blood test last month to check to see if i O'd. Feeling a bit confused if i'm honest xx


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls! So back after 2 weeks of not thinking about ttc and its been absolute bliss! Thanks for all the support, I'm feeling so much better now.

So update from me....first round of clomid 50mg no ovulation....48days with no period then finally it turns up but it's ridiculously light, as in just panty liners are enough (tmi sorry) but last time I went this long without a period it was the same and lasted for 12 days...I hope not as long this time as we'll need to start bding about then!

Was difficult to know when to start my next round of clomid as I didn't have a proper bleed so could have been considered "spotting", so went on day 4 when it looked like it was getting heavier...but it's back to really light again! Anyways...I'm now on 100mg so hoping this will kick start my ovulation finally...but not getting my hopes up. I'm tired of doing that.

How's everyone else? :) 
X


----------



## Ss83

Hello.....? Gone quiet out there? ;)


----------



## Ss83

jeez where is everybody...?!


----------



## steph_466

Hey Ss. Hows things going? Any news? Im going to my obgyn on monday to start clomid, my period was due a few days ago and nothing yet. So I hope thats good news but who knows I guess. Ive been dreaming alot lately that im pregnant or have a child, is that crazy? I hope we all get some news soon!


----------



## Ss83

hi steph!
on cd16 and had a positive ov test on cd14 but still no ewcm...so I've a horrible feeling I've not ovulated again. have bd'd just incase but will find out on friday on my day 21 bloods whether my increased clomid dose has done the trick.
re your dreams I have loads if those too, mostly about dropping or losing the baby somewhere and not being able to find it! lol


----------



## steph_466

Ah thats scary!! My girl friends told me they got all sorts of scary dreams like that when they were pregnant, hopefully your time is coming soon! My af came last night so my doctors appointment tomorrow for clomid might be alright. When do you start it? After your period is over?


----------



## MrsOvey

Hey All,

Hope you're all well, not been on in a while, not had much to report. Went back to FS last Monday, the man i spoke to seems to think even though my Progesterone was at 28 on my day 21 bloods on 1st round of Clomid, that i didn't ovulate because my cycle isn't at 28 days!! Now that's peed me off a wee bit, not everybody who ovulates on their own has a 28 day cycle and not everyone who takes Clomid has a 28 day cycle do they? So i've got to have another 21 day blood test done, and a HyCoSy, which apparently should have been done beforehand but wasn't!! My clinic only does them every other Thursday afternoon between days 6 and 12, so that's not going to be to awkward to try and fit around. I'm currently CD33, so one day away from pre Clomid cycle length and and 4 away from 1st Clomid cycle. We'll just have to wait and see. Symptoms so far have been exactly the same as last month, hideous pains in my right ovary through whole cycle, not so much in my left.

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Ss83

that's prefect timing then steph as you'll bee put on clomid at the start I'd af. my clinic hours with day 2 of af but some docs go for day 3 or 4, so you might start in a few days! exiting!

mrs ovey, hi! aw how annoying... :-( so frustrating isn't it. chin up..fingers crossed for next cycle.

x


----------



## MrsOvey

Well, i think i ovulated, if blood test said so, went up from nothing to 28! He's saying my cycle MUST be 28 days, i just find it odd, not everyone who has successful ovulation on Clomid has a 28 day cycle surely?x


----------



## steph_466

Your right Ss I started clomid today! :) Excited!!!


----------



## Ss83

aw brilliant steph, good luck! are they monitoring you on it?


----------



## Ss83

hey girls!...some good news finally, clomid 100mg has done the trick and I've ovulated, confirmed at my day 21 bloods today. I'm over the moon! not expecting that bfp for first round doubt I'm that lucky (altho we did bd at the time of ov) but it's a start, I'll take any good news right now!


----------



## steph_466

Wow ss thats great news!! Im happy for you, sorry I didnt reply sooner but for some reason im not getting emails on replys to this thread :S Anyways keep us posted on how your doing im really excited to hear! I started my clomid 50 mg on day three did all five days im on day eight now and can't wait for day 21 to come to get the blood work going. I think thats all the monitoring they do no?


----------



## Ss83

thanks steph! 5 days to testing...I'm climbing the walls!
depends on your healthcare. where I am,i got an ultrasound on cd12 to see if my follicles were ok and I'd not over responded. since then just cd21 bloods.
I'll keep you posted!
where is everyone else?!


----------



## jessthemess

Hi all! I start my first round of Clomid tomorrow! Bit nervous!!


----------



## Ss83

Welcome jess! Good luck for your first cycle! Are you going to be monitored?

As for me....10dpo and can't stop symptom spotting. Have had sore nipples since 3dpo and the past few days really swollen boobs which is a totally new thing for me, but less so today. I'm symptom spotting....I can't help it...and there's no way I can wait til I'm 7 days late like the clinic told me...

I've bought some cheap strip tests and a clear blue digital...I'd rather just know now! Todays test was a :bfn: ....so not getting my hopes up. I'll try not to break my heart over a bfn this month...at least clomid is working now so I think just knowing that will be enough to keep my spirits up. Il keep you posted...x


----------



## jessthemess

Fingers x'ed Ss83!

No I won't be monitored. Teeny bit nervous about it but my Dr. said it's the norm now and not to worry. I'm a bit glad about it though because we'll be covering a lot of treatment on our own and ultrasounds and the like would be up to us to finance. 

Are you monitored?


----------



## Ss83

Do you already ovulate yourself jess? If so that might be right enough. If not...how will they know its working?
For my first cycle I got an ultrasound in cd12 to check I'd not been over stimulated. Then cd21 bloods to confirm ovulation each cycle, which is why they knew to increase my dose as 50mg didn't work.


----------



## Ss83

I wish you girls were still out there.....
.....12dpo...clear blue digital, showing the most amazing words in the screen this morning..."1-2 weeks pregnant"..just burst into tears telling my husband on the phone...
now please stick....i can't actually believe it....


----------



## steph_466

Hey Jess! Welcome! Hope the clomid works well for you. This was my first month on it, im on cd 11 so waiting for ovulation. Crossing my fingers! The blood work on day 21 will give me some answer one way or another I guess. I didn't get any side effects from clomid so hopefully you dont either. Keep us posted on how your doing. :)


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats ss83!!!!!!! Best news ever!


----------



## jessthemess

@Ss83, I've ovulated fine in the past but then my period goes missing for months at a time :( I'll be doing temping for myself to confirm, and then blood tests with my Dr. And I'll be taking progesterone after O as well.

@Steph_466, fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Ss83

thanks jess!.still doesn't seem real..I'm in total shock.

that may be why they're not monitoring you then if you ov on your own. good luck! x


----------



## MrsOvey

Good news, congrats Ss83!

I've just done cycle 3 of Clomid, will have blood tests done, again, hopefully my cycle will start changing soon, can't help thinking they didn't look into it enough for me and just threw whatever was easiest for them at me, oh you don't ovulate, here have Clomid, no scans etc. Now i have to wait till October for HyCoSy, so if that pulls anything up, i've wasted 5 months.

Had a really bad day yesterday, boss sent me home from work, my brother phoned me and told me his wife was pregnant, 6 weeks, not sure why they told me so early, but kind felt a stab in my heart, kicked in the teeth and lord only knows what else, it was bad, i was sobbing, couldn't breathe etc, so had to tell my boss what was going on, she didn't know before. I feel awful for hating them so much right now, she didn't even want kids, now this will be their second :'( i love my niece to bits, but feel so broken, inferior etc, my mum will be over the moon, naturally, then will moan at me that she'll never see it, just like her grandaughter, so i'll have to placate her when all i want to do is scream shut the hell up, i don't care!! Is it bad of me to feel like this?

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Ss83

thanks mrs ovey.
hang on in there. I was the same when my sister in law announced they were pregnant with their second,i couldnt stop crying all day.
if you're not convinced something else isn't going on then ask for a scan hon.
chin up, fingers crossed next cycle might be the one.

as for me, now on cd28 so af would be here this weekend..did my fourth test this morning to make sure I'm still pregnant and I am thank goodness...so I'm going to call the clinic when they open and let them know. have been getting the strangest cramps and twinges, hoping that's it just burrowing in! also woke in the middle of the night with a stomach upset which isn't like me, think this wee one might be causing it which is fine with me...i actually want morning sickness just so I feel pregnant lol. still really anxious...googling miscarriage rates etc....aghh...


----------



## Ss83

scan booked....3 weeks time...now I'm getting excited! decided if everything is ok will then tell our families after the scan. the sister also hinted a risk of twins as my prog was 140 on cd21...aghh..!


----------



## MrsOvey

Good Luck Ss83! It's exciting stuff :) 

Do you really think i ought to just ask for a scan, to check me internally, before i have my HyCoSy? Cos that only checks tubes doesn't it??x


----------



## Lemonade

Wow Ss83, that's brilliant news!! Congrats :)

I'm sorry you are having a rough time MrsOvey, this process is so, so rough. I think your feelings are totally normal. Big hugs!

I'm finally back on Clomid after 5-6 weeks off and feeling much better and relaxed about it all. I never used to understand why people took TTC breaks, it always seemed like a waste of precious baby making time to me, but now I TOTALLY understand - TTC is so emotionally draining. I'm going to avoid testing until/unless I know I have ovulated this month....I got way too obsessed with it last cycle and got crazy evap lines, which didn't help.

Anyway, today is CD 4. Got a scan booked for the 13th (CD 13) and until then I'm going to try to keep busy and not think about it too much!


----------



## Ss83

thanks lemonade, I'm just over the moon. so so happy. hopefully more bfps to follow on this thread soon!
totally understand why you had a break, everyone says to relax and not think about it but that's impossible when you're on clomid and it's all you think about. so exhausting.it'll be worth it though in the end 
x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Ss83!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ss83

thanks hope! was wondering where all your girls had gone!
obviously still very early days but I'm over the moon.
x


----------



## steph_466

Well I gotta wait until day 23 to do my day 21 blood work, the lab isnt open here on weekends so monday morning it is. I had a lot of pain on the right side this month. I am not having sore nipples so that could be a good sign, I rarely get that, maybe a couple times a year. So hopefully we get a positive ovulation test from the doctor next week :)


----------



## Ss83

fingers crossed steph keep us posted! what cd you on now?


----------



## steph_466

Day 17 :) How are you doing Sarah?


----------



## Ss83

I'm doing great hon! Feeling very positive and counting down the days to our scan, two weeks on Monday...then hopefully if all is ok (I'll be 7 weeks) then we'll tell our families. Then it'll really feel real, my husband isn't getting excited yet...he says just now is like getting a hole in one on the golf course but no one else seeing it haha! Just praying my cub stays put in there...
Only symptoms I've got is still really sore nipples, they are agony. Went out for a jog and I had to put an ice pack on my boobs when I got in and sit topless for a while as even my bra was killing me! Still getting some cramping so hopefully it all means cub is settling in to its new home....


----------



## steph_466

I bet dh loved that sight lol. Ahh this is so exciting for you!! Hopefully this month or next I can join you in the pregnancy journey :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ss83 said:


> thanks hope! was wondering where all your girls had gone!
> obviously still very early days but I'm over the moon.
> x

I somehow deleted my subscription to this thread and was scrolling through yesterday and found it again. I'm so happy to hear you got a BFP, very excited for you. 

I'm taking this month off clomid and hoping to O over this weekend. Really really want this to be THE MONTH!!!


----------



## Lemonade

Hope the symptoms ease off a bit for you Ss! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Anyone else have weird vision side effects with Clomid? I'm getting bright flashy lines in my peripheral vision. I was thinking of ringing the clinic in the morning to ask if that is normal but have finished my Clomid pills today anyway - not a lot they can do so not sure if it's worth it. I seem to be getting all the side effects on 100mg (hot flushes and insomnia as well...argh) after noticing nothing on 50mg :(


----------



## jessthemess

I think vision symptoms are common but possibly serious. Reaching out to your Dr. is good. Everything I read says its not permanent and goes away when you stop taking Clomid.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lemonade - My pamphlet that came with clomid says vision changes are a side effect but to notify your Dr. I was on clomid 100 had no symptoms the first month. The next two months got progressively worse with hot flashes and mood swings. I'm taking this month off as last month was just to intense. I hope your ride with clomid is short and easy :dust:


----------



## Ss83

agree with everyone else lemonade, best telling your doc just in case.


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks everyone, I will phone the clinic today. I'm so glad I've finished Clomid for this cycle though!


----------



## steph_466

Lemonade how did the call to the doctor go? Been thinking about you!


----------



## Lemonade

Aww thanks Steph. Everything is fine - doctor said that since I have finished the Clomid anyway, the symptoms should go away. They didn't seem too concerned. DH is a doctor too (although nothing to do with gynae, which is why I rang the clinic) and didn't seem bothered at all! I feel much better today and no vision issues so hopefully it won't come back.

How is everyone else?


----------



## steph_466

Wishing this week would go by a bit faster! My nipples have been sore for a few days now! And I did get one positive opk this month :) Staying positive! :D


----------



## Ss83

sounds promising steph, that's what I had (and still have...OUCH!)


----------



## steph_466

Well that kinda perks my morning up! Thanks Sarah! :)


----------



## Lemonade

That sounds like it could be something Steph! Eek! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## steph_466

Hope so! Keeping my fingers crossed! :D


----------



## jessthemess

So I'm CD15, OPKs fading into POS (which is normal for me, that they slowly darken over a few days) and today I had a temp drop (which I've also had before ovulation in the past).

I didn't think I'd ovulate till CD18 or so since this is my first cycle on Clomid, in the past I've ovulated as late as CD24. 

Today I'm having some dull crampy feelings on the left side of my low low abdomen. They aren't sharp pains like you always hear about with ovulation pains. But I'm wondering if they are different because of the Clomid.

Anyone with a similar experience?


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey can I join. I take my last tablet tomorrow, so far no symptoms but trying to see that as a good thing! I go for a scan next Friday to see what's going on but I'm going to OPK too.

Hubby has banned me from charting as it stressed me out before and we normally BD at least every other day anyway. He said if he gets woken by me charting he will throw the thermometer out the window!

Good luck girls :)


----------



## Ss83

good luck love cakes!


----------



## steph_466

Hey Jess, this was my first month of clomid and I had pretty strong pains on my right side for about 24 hours. Im hoping it was ovulation, I also have pcos. I do my blood work monday to find out if I ovulated or not. 

Welcome lovecakes goodluck!! :)


----------



## Lemonade

Hi Jess, I have no experience with ov pains but it sounds positive!

Welcome Lovecakes and good luck! :)

I'm CD 10 today and starting OPKs - come on positive test!!


----------



## dimps_

Hi jess

On my first cycle f clomid I had terrible o pains but they only lasted for 12 ish hours x


----------



## RedRose19

hello ladies im pretty sure my next step to ovulate is clomid, ive lost weight, ive been put on thyroid meds which is now stable and im sure im still not ovulating! my docs are pretty useless and im getting impatient, would it be totally stupid to just order clomid myself and take it from cd 3-7? and start with a low dose? i ordered some but now im thinking maybe i should just tell him i plan on taking it and hope he agrees ?


----------



## Ss83

eek...are you sure it's safe what you've ordered? beware of internet drugs!

you defo need to speak to your gp. can you maybe ask a different gp who might be more helpful? first off you should ask for progesterone cd21 bloods to confirm if you are ovulating or not.


----------



## RedRose19

my cycles are all over the place i wouldnt know when to get the bloods done to confirm ovulation! yeah i might look into going to a different doc


----------



## Ss83

I was the same cycles ranged from 35-52 days. my gp took weekly bloods from cd21 til af showed up for 3 cycles and confirmed no ovulation. I felt like a pin cushion!


----------



## LoveCakes

Red rose, definately don't take without medical supervision, even a low dose can be dangerous and there are some circumstances you shouldn't take it under.

My dilema now is Dr said for the 1st cycle don't BD until scan in case of loads of follicle but am going 6 days after last pill, and the leaflet says I can ovulate 5-10 days after. I'm worried I'll ovulate the day before and we'll miss it. Though if we BD and I overstim eek!

I'm going to do OPKs from Wednesday I think.


----------



## Ss83

I was the same love cakes but stick to their advice for the first cycle, there was a girl on another thread who ignored it and dtd and scan showed 6 eggs away to release and her doc was furious as too many multiples risks mc our even selective abortion. she spent the 2ww praying it was okay...in the end she had a bfn but very risky.
it's very rare you ovulate that early. I got my scan and confirmed only a borderline response and just one follicle anywhere big enough and it didn't release an egg in the end, so dose doubled and bfp.
I know it's frustrating but the docs know best!


----------



## jessthemess

I'm going to agree too. 

But tell your Doctor you are ready and desperate enough to consider international medicine so he will take it serious. In my opinion if you want it bad enough to take that risk than you must really want it!


----------



## Lemonade

I would agree too RedRose, there are people who have overstimulated even on 50mg of Clomid, which can be dangerous. I know how frustrating it can be just wanting to start the process, though. :hugs:

I had my CD 13 scan today and I had 3 follicles but all were around 12mm. I have a feeling Clomid just isn't going to work for me... :(


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies! I havent been on in a few days, hows everyone doing? I got my day 21 blood work done yesterday. How does it usually work? Do I call the doctor at the end of the week or will they call me? No pms cramps or anything yet! Still working on staying really positive this month, so far its been really easy :) Wish me luck! Wishing you all goodluck this month! :)


----------



## Ss83

Keep the faith lemonade, it still could just be that they need to get the dose right for you.

Hi Steph! Not sure, my clinic was in the hospital and would call the same day with my results.

Afm....will be six weeks this weekend so bean is holding on in there! So far feeling great, but already my boobs have grown and were agony the past week but feel better today. They are full of lumps though and really hard, a bit gross but apparently normal. Also having mad dreams every night and my digestive system had slowed right down and constipated...ugh. No nausea or exhaustion as yet.

Got my scan a week on monday and I can't wait. We've now told our brothers as we were dying to share our news. Don't want to get our parents hopes up just yet so well tell them after the scan.

Baby dust to everyone, can't wait to see who will have their bfp next! X


----------



## steph_466

Ahh Sarah that's soo exciting! I'm so happy for you two!! :)


----------



## jessthemess

I took Clomid CD4-8 (well actually 4-9 because the side effects scared me and I skipped a day and then started back up.) and I've had some little muscle spasm cramps in my lower stomach, but so far no positive OPK or temp surge. Today is CD19. When I ovulate on my own I tend to ovulate around CD24. But I looked through hundreds of charts on Fertility Friend and there is like next to no one who ovulated later than CD21 and got pregnant. 

When do you girls ovulate on Clomid? Do you have PCOS like I do? I'm just worried I won't ovulate at all. :( I'm unmonitored right now because my risk is low. I'm guess if I don't ovulate they'll up my dose. But I was hoping to respond this cycle even if I didnt get a BFP.


----------



## steph_466

Hey jess, I have pcos as well. I only had one opk on my first month of clomid (this month) and I think it was around day 15. I never did ovulate on my own to know when I usually would. Are they even doing the 21 day blood work for you?


----------



## jessthemess

No :( no monitoring at all, my doc says its not medically necessary at this low of a dose for me because my risk is low. 

If I don't O by CD26 I'm supposed to take Provera to start my cycle and then up my Clomid after a follow up appt at the Dr.'s. 

At least that's just six days away!


----------



## steph_466

How low of a dose are ya on?


----------



## jessthemess

Just 50


----------



## steph_466

Ok, I guess its different in the US, im on the 50 dose as well and I had to do the 21 day blood work to confirm if I ovulated or not.


----------



## LoveCakes

Could it just be that the scan was too early? You may not be due to ovulate for a few days yet.

SS83, how exciting about your scan, I suppose there are some positives to doing this through a clinic.

I go on Friday morning for my scan, 6 days after last pill. I'm a bit scared we'll have missed ovulation as we were supposed to abstain until scan in case ovaries go nuts. OH is away too and not home until late Friday night so depending on the scan I might be waiting to jump him lol.


----------



## Lemonade

Steph - I think everywhere is different. I went to my GP for my "day 21" (actually day 31!) bloods and then phoned my clinic for the results about 5 days later. 

Jess - I haven't ovulated on Clomid yet so don't know what day, but I've heard that it can lengthen some people's cycles and shorten others. The nurses at my clinic said if you normally have a long cycle, you are likely to ovulate later on Clomid too, though.

Lovecakes - You might be right but my follicles started out small and grew soooo slowly on my last cycle (like 3mm in a week) and then I never did ovulate, so I'm thinking the same is going to happen again :(. 
Good luck with your scan - fingers crossed for a nice big follicle or 2!! :)


----------



## steph_466

Thats interesting, I was not told anything about cylces being changed at all. Ive been on a 28 day cycle since Jan this year so maybe they didnt tell me because I've become regular? This is confusing. I think Im a bit flustered today. Failing a little at staying positive. I had some cramping yesterday. So im guessing af will be on time this month. I really want someone to invent this FFW button! Lol. I hate waiting and hate even more depending on other people to give me answers, how are you doing Sarah??


----------



## jessthemess

I'm just crossing my fingers that it's just that I'll ovulate late like normal. I found a couple of good examples of charts on FF that had woman ovulating CD21-CD24 and getting PG. I still haven't gotten a true positive on OPK. But my temp dropped majorly today. Like going from 97.45 to 96.63, see below, and I don't usually get such a major drop before I get a rise so maybe that's a good sign that things are different this cycle? I'm crossing my fingers I'll get a temp rise in the next couple of days but trying not to get too excited because I hate being let down. I trust the temp rise as a better indicator of ovulation but if I get a temp rise without ever getting a true POS OPK than I'll be suspicious because I usually get days of positives. However, that's a symptom of PCOS, days of POS OPKs, because it can mean your body is having a hard time ovulating. So maybe if I dont have days of POS OPKs, it just means the Clomid is working. Ugh. Hate all of this wondering stuff! Sorry to vent! I feel like if I get it out here I might understand it all better in my head lol.

Here is my chart and OPKs (I take tons haha I buy big giant bulk packs!) from this cycle,


----------



## jessthemess

And then the last cycle I ovulated like normal,


----------



## jessthemess

Sorry for the GIANT photos ....


----------



## Ss83

steph_466 said:


> Thats interesting, I was not told anything about cylces being changed at all. Ive been on a 28 day cycle since Jan this year so maybe they didnt tell me because I've become regular? This is confusing. I think Im a bit flustered today. Failing a little at staying positive. I had some cramping yesterday. So im guessing af will be on time this month. I really want someone to invent this FFW button! Lol. I hate waiting and hate even more depending on other people to give me answers, how are you doing Sarah??

 Hi steph!
My clinic told me they hope to get you on a regular 28 day cycle but it doesn't happen for everyone, some people go right up to 35 day cycles but no harm in it.
I'm doing good thanks. Boobs aren't painful anymore, just hard. Have been eating prunes to help with the constipation as I'm avoiding all meds, they are vile...had to hols my nose to eat them lol.
Now though I'm feeling tired and run down, had a nap after work and in bed at 9. No nausea but I feel as though I'm away to get a bug or throat infection or something, just feel really crap. Again though I don't care because it means I'm pregnant...! :happydance:
X


----------



## steph_466

Ahh the fun stuff to look forward to!! Maybe my pains could be implantation? trying not to get my hopes up though.


----------



## Lemonade

Hi Jess, I can't see your pictures (might be because I'm on my iPad) but I have definitely read lots of stories where people have ovulated late (CD21+) and got pregnant!

Went for my my scan today (CD 15) and it was bad news...my follicles haven't grown at all, in fact, according to the nurses measurements, they have shrunk! But that might have been the measurements being slightly off. I'm gutted :( I have to go back on Tuesday so that they can check them again but I'm not holding out any hope. And to top it all off, tomorrow (Friday) is my birthday. I'm supposed to be celebrating with my family but I just want to crawl in to bed and sleep for a week :(


----------



## steph_466

:hugs: Awe Lemonade im really sorry to hear that :(


----------



## jessthemess

Lemonade said:


> Hi Jess, I can't see your pictures (might be because I'm on my iPad) but I have definitely read lots of stories where people have ovulated late (CD21+) and got pregnant!
> 
> Went for my my scan today (CD 15) and it was bad news...my follicles haven't grown at all, in fact, according to the nurses measurements, they have shrunk! But that might have been the measurements being slightly off. I'm gutted :( I have to go back on Tuesday so that they can check them again but I'm not holding out any hope. And to top it all off, tomorrow (Friday) is my birthday. I'm supposed to be celebrating with my family but I just want to crawl in to bed and sleep for a week :(

Aw :( did they say they won't grow? Sometimes I hear if they haven't grown by CD15, they'll ask you to come back on CD21. Happy early birthday! 

Thank you for the reassurance on late ovulaters like me! Maybe you will ovulate late?


----------



## Ss83

Good luck for next week lemonade, hopefully you'll just be late ovulating. Have they said what the next stage would be after clomid? I was told an injectable drug (no idea of the name) would be the next step.

Happy birthday hon and chin up x


----------



## Hopethisyear

SS83 - Sounds like you've definitely got the preggo symptoms, hoping they don't get much worse.

Jess - I can't see your photos either.

AFM, I'm pretty sure I O'd Sunday or Monday, but got a temp spike today. Going to go for CD21 blood test on Saturday, just want to see if I O on my own without clomid.


----------



## steph_466

Fingers crossed for your blood work!! :) 

Jess your pics just come up as a red X. Didnt work?


----------



## jessthemess

Probably the photos didnt show up because they were so giant haha dumb iPhone! It was my chart and OPKs from this month and the last month I ovulated naturally, December 2012. I didn't ovulate that month till CD24. Today is CD22. I'm just hoping I still ovulate. I've haven't had a pos OPK or a temp surge. When I O'ed in December I started getting pos OPKs on CD23 so maybe tomorrow! Fingers crossed :/


----------



## LoveCakes

Lemonade sorry to hear that. Keep hoping, you never know!

I went for my scan today and they found an 18mm follicle but lining is only 5mm so he said if I don't get pg to get rescanned again next month. If the lining is thin again I'll go on to another med. I'm a bit worried that even if do get pg with the thin lining it'll be a chemcial but nothing I can do about it now.

I'm so happy my body actually responded, I've only had a mild headache and been a bit weepy so I got off lightly. No positive OPK yet but hopefuly that means a day or two to get some BD in.


----------



## steph_466

One step at a time LoveCakes!! Any good news is good news right? Im sick of crying about these things so I try to find something positive for everything I find out :) Not so easy but it does help.

I called my clinic today, my blood work came back that I ovulated on my first round of clomid!! I am soo happy! I was so scared about this drug, and I had no side effects on it so im really greatful we get to stay at the same dose :) I dont think im pregnant this month, I think af started today. I am early though, by a few days I guess. But thats ok to I think. Makes this month a 27 day cycle. Lots of cramps today really sore :( But I dont find the uteris sore? Usually I get achy the week before, like hurts to go over bumps in the vehicle but nothing this month. Good thing maybe? Who knows! Im just super happy I got some results! :D


----------



## Ss83

Congrats steph! Brilliant news, hopefully now its just a matter of time.maybe try opks next cycle to help with timing, worked for me


----------



## steph_466

I will for sure :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Steph that's fantastic about the ovualtion! You're not out yet remeber. I have to say too you have such a lovely attitude to this :)

Jess how are things with you?

Sarah is your scan this Monday or next? Hope you're feeling better and OH s looking after you :)

I'm varying between wanting ovulation to hold off a day or two to thicken up my lining and wanting to see the +ve OPK just in case the follicle doesn't actually pop. I know just how impatient I'm being but I've waited two years for our first 'real' cycle so still getting the hang of it lol


----------



## Ss83

My scan is next monday...can't wait!
So tired still....just feel off. Thankfully no nausea tho.
Today I had to have a sleep in they afternoon. I work a 45 hr week but spoke with dh and going to move back to 37 hrs, I don't want to be working those long says when I'm pregnant. I only opted to do longer hours to get more money while I had no family so happy that I'm in a position that I can cut back again.


----------



## LoveCakes

Sarah that sounds like a good idea, you need more rest now :)

I had a line half as dark as the control on an OPK. I know it's not positive but I've never had anything better than a stark white line so hoping to try again tonight and watch the progression!


----------



## jessthemess

Still no O yet here! My temp has not raised and I'm not getting as dark or darker lines yet on my OPKs. Maybe I won't O on this dose of Clomid and my Dr. will up my prescription, that's what I'm feeling will happen here. I do feel things in my uterus, dull cramps, and twice I had sharp pains, enough to say ow! that made me think either a egg released or a cyst did. So that makes me sure that it is working but I don't think it's working well enough yet. I'm holding out to CD26, maybe CD29 if I feel positively about it, and then I'll take Provera and try again.

That's awesome Lovecakes on the OPKs!!!! Fingers crossed!

Good luck on the scan Monday Ss83!!


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, can I join :) Im on my first cycle of clomid 2-6. I had a scan and the lining was so thin that specialist said I could start clomid that day. I have not ovulated since stopping BC 9 months ago. I've read good things about clomid so fingers crossed. I have a scan booked for the 27th Aug to check follicles and lining :)


----------



## Lemonade

jessthemess said:


> Aw :( did they say they won't grow? Sometimes I hear if they haven't grown by CD15, they'll ask you to come back on CD21. Happy early birthday!
> 
> Thank you for the reassurance on late ovulaters like me! Maybe you will ovulate late?

Thanks everyone. You ladies are the best - I'm so glad I have somewhere to come and talk about the Clomid process :) my birthday wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

Jess - I asked the nurse if they would grow, but the nurses never make predictions or decisions; she said "they might" but she doesn't know (not her fault, nobody knows I guess). Fingers crossed you O soon too :)

Lovecakes - that's great that you have an 18mm follicle. My clinic considers anything over 17mm as mature!

Steph - that's brilliant news! Hope it's not AF, but if it is, it looks good for next cycle :)

SS - not long until your scan now, so excited to hear about it! :)

Welcome MummyDonz! Hope Clomid is kind to you :)


----------



## Ss83

Thanks girls, one week tomorrow....been feeling a bit tearful today worrying if everything will be okay...it just seems too good to be true, first ovulation and got my bfp I guess after ttc for so long you you just can't get your head around actually being pregnant finally.
Was watching one born every minute to cheer myself up!


----------



## Lemonade

I'm sure it will be fine. Once you are ovulating there is no reason why you shouldn't have a successful pregnancy. I love One Born Every Minute too! :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Aww Sarah don't worry, you are as likely to be as ok as all the women who get pg on their first try. I'll be thinking of you on Monday. Are you off for the bank holiday, or do you get different Scottish ones?

I can't bear One Born Every minute, the screaming freaks me out!

Jess, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, what CD are you on now?

Hi MummyDonz, you must have a great Dr if they put you on Clomid so quickly, hopefully it'll be what works for you.

I've hopefully added pics of my OPKs. What do you all think, I think I have gotten my first ever OPK+ but I'm not sure I just want it so hard I'm seeing it! I've had 2 days of EWCM too, not loads but it's there. Hubby is struggling though today. We went to see a friend who is due on Thursday and has an 18month year old. Hope is a painfull thing and this is our first cycle for 18months that we believe it is even possible.
 



Attached Files:







image(4).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









image(2).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ss83

We have different hols but not sure if it's a public hol or not as I just get them lumped in as part of my annual leave so I lose track! Me and dh are both working, I'll pick him up and we'll go together at 1045 am and told our bosses we wont be back til after lunch. Hopefully if everything is okay we can go for a nice lunch together..otherwise...well I don't want to think about it but doubt I'll be able to face going back to work. Positive thinking though....it'll be fine.. 

Look like positive opks to me, get bding! Good luck! Are you getting cd21 bloods to confirm ovulation?


----------



## Lemonade

That looks positive to me, LoveCakes! Good luck!

That sounds like a good plan for the scan day, SS - I'm sure a nice lunch would be perfect after seeing your baby for the first time :)


----------



## Ss83

Thanks lemonade. I need to stop looking at the Internet and these forums...just read if you have nausea you're much less likely to miscarry...I have no morning sickness at all....agghhh....and then read a post on here where someone had an early scan and was fine and then discocered she'd miscarried at the 12 week scan. I need to stop reading this stuff!!! 
Positive thinking....positive thinking....


----------



## LoveCakes

Sarah, think of it this way, at least you'll get a scan where you get to keep your pants on! You'll be no use in work all afternoon you'll be looking at the pic :hugs:

No, no 21 day bloods, just pg or AF.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lovecakes - those look positive to me! GL :dust:

Sarah - stop reading Dr. Google, it's just going to worry and upset you and you DON't need that right now :hugs:


----------



## Ss83

Thanks everyone..I know...google is evil...
But no..don't get to keep my pants on, another internal ultrasound as it's so early...joy! Lol.


----------



## MummyDonz

LoveCakes said:


> Aww Sarah don't worry, you are as likely to be as ok as all the women who get pg on their first try. I'll be thinking of you on Monday. Are you off for the bank holiday, or do you get different Scottish ones?
> 
> I can't bear One Born Every minute, the screaming freaks me out!
> 
> Jess, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, what CD are you on now?
> 
> Hi MummyDonz, you must have a great Dr if they put you on Clomid so quickly, hopefully it'll be what works for you.
> 
> I've hopefully added pics of my OPKs. What do you all think, I think I have gotten my first ever OPK+ but I'm not sure I just want it so hard I'm seeing it! I've had 2 days of EWCM too, not loads but it's there. Hubby is struggling though today. We went to see a friend who is due on Thursday and has an 18month year old. Hope is a painfull thing and this is our first cycle for 18months that we believe it is even possible.

Hi, I work at a private hospital so this is probably why he was happy to start clomid after 9 months.


----------



## MummyDonz

Do any of you ladies know what size follicles I should be hoping to see at my scan? I can't tell you exactly what days I took clomid as specialist said my lining was very thin so I could start taking it that day. My scan is 6 days after my last pill. 

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Ss83

MummyDonz said:


> Do any of you ladies know what size follicles I should be hoping to see at my scan? I can't tell you exactly what days I took clomid as specialist said my lining was very thin so I could start taking it that day. My scan is 6 days after my last pill.
> 
> Thanks ladies :)

Think over 13mm is viable for ovulation.


----------



## Lemonade

Google is definitely evil! I have diagnosed myself with so many illnesses that I never ended up having from Googling symptoms...

I'm not exactly sure what size follicles they are looking for MummyDonz, ditto SS83 anything over 13mm is good but my clinic considers anything 17mm or more to be mature. Good luck!

I've got another scan this afternoon - I'm thinking no growth or very little again. It doesn't matter anymore, in my mind I've already moved on to my next cycle. Will update later!


----------



## MummyDonz

Ss83 said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies know what size follicles I should be hoping to see at my scan? I can't tell you exactly what days I took clomid as specialist said my lining was very thin so I could start taking it that day. My scan is 6 days after my last pill.
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Think over 13mm is viable for ovulation.Click to expand...

Great, thanks :)


----------



## MummyDonz

Lemonade said:


> Google is definitely evil! I have diagnosed myself with so many illnesses that I never ended up having from Googling symptoms...
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what size follicles they are looking for MummyDonz, ditto SS83 anything over 13mm is good but my clinic considers anything 17mm or more to be mature. Good luck!
> 
> I've got another scan this afternoon - I'm thinking no growth or very little again. It doesn't matter anymore, in my mind I've already moved on to my next cycle. Will update later!

Good luck lemonade, let us know how you get on :)


----------



## Lemonade

No growth again. The follicles were exactly the same size as they were on Thursday and a week ago. The nurse did give me Provera and more Clomid though, so as soon as CD 30 rolls around, I'll be on to 150mgs. I'm not holding out much hope for next cycle given that I responded less well to 100mg than 50mg(!), but at least it is one step closer to whatever treatment comes next :)


----------



## Ss83

Aw really sorry to hear that lemonade...you must be so disheartened.

What is the next step? Have they said?


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks. No they haven't said what the next step is but I'm guessing either injectables or ovarian drilling. I'm also going to ask about Metformin - my consultant wouldn't prescribe it at first because I'm not overweight but I've read lots of success stories for women who are not overweight, have PCOS and have used Metformin. We will see!


----------



## Ss83

Yeah they told me injectables then drilling as the next step too.
What does metaformin do?


----------



## Lemonade

I'm not exactly sure, but I think it something to do with blood sugar levels and insulin resistance? My fasting blood sugar was 0.1 higher than the upper normal level when I had a blood test last year, so maybe I am a candidate? I'm not sure!


----------



## steph_466

Hey Lemonade, im on the metformin and its kinda interesting for me. I have to be very careful with it, if I drink at all my sugars crash and its very easy to tell. I have however been on it for a year and a half now so. 

I've started my second round of clomid im on day 6 of this cycle. So two more days of clomid then wait for results again. Im not sure if I do day 21 bloods this time? Any ideas?


----------



## Ss83

Hi steph. Depends on your clinic, mine always check day 21 as it can be possible to not ovulate again the next cycle (very very rare though).
Good luck!


----------



## steph_466

It hurt like hell last month lol so I'm thinking I will be able to tell if it hurts again this month. The doctor never gave me and paperwork to get lab work after the first month so I donno,


----------



## MummyDonz

I've now taken my last clomid pill (first cycle) and now waiting 6 days to have my scan to check follicles. Hopefully clomid has given them they needed to get going again since stopping BC.


----------



## Lemonade

Good luck with this new cycle Steph. My clinic always does CD 21 bloods too, regardless of whether you have been monitored or not. Hopefully you will get them! Thanks for the info on Metformin, I had heard it has not so great side effects. I'm going to ask about it if this next cycle is failed too.

Let us know how your scan goes MummyDonz :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey Steph, new cycle new start. Fingers crossed for you.

My FS mentioned Metformin if my second cycle shows thin lining again. I think it is normally to help people with diabetes but PCOS has a blood sugar link?!

Mummy Donz, you've done all you can at this stage. Did you have many side effects?

Sarah, hope you have a busy weekend planned so the time flies in until Monday.

AFM I'm just paranoid now I didn't actually ovulate. I've been temping a bit but not properly so my chart is all over the place. I think I'll abandon it this month, it's doing my head in.


----------



## steph_466

Yea the metformin does something for the PCOS, I was diagnosed two years ago. I can honestly say its made a difference though! I went off of it for a month when I went to mexico to get married and I felt the difference on that next two periods before my body adjusted back on it. Its just hard to remember to take three times a day! Its something about PCOS linking to insuling issues and it causes the cysts? I could be wrong, its a lot of information to take in, and I no the more I read the more scarey it seems. So im being nieve lol The less I know the better lately.

Im still working on the positive attitude! :D I have hot flashes this cycle with the clomid and I've had a headache for the second and third day pretty bad. A bit of vision issues last night as well. But today I seem good so far. I took the clomid last month before I went to bed and this cylce im taking it with dinner so maybe thats making the difference. Anyways wish me luck!! Day seven of cycle! :D


----------



## MummyDonz

Lemonade said:


> Good luck with this new cycle Steph. My clinic always does CD 21 bloods too, regardless of whether you have been monitored or not. Hopefully you will get them! Thanks for the info on Metformin, I had heard it has not so great side effects. I'm going to ask about it if this next cycle is failed too.
> 
> Let us know how your scan goes MummyDonz :)

Sure, will let you know. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## MummyDonz

LoveCakes said:


> Hey Steph, new cycle new start. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> My FS mentioned Metformin if my second cycle shows thin lining again. I think it is normally to help people with diabetes but PCOS has a blood sugar link?!
> 
> Mummy Donz, you've done all you can at this stage. Did you have many side effects?
> 
> Sarah, hope you have a busy weekend planned so the time flies in until Monday.
> 
> AFM I'm just paranoid now I didn't actually ovulate. I've been temping a bit but not properly so my chart is all over the place. I think I'll abandon it this month, it's doing my head in.

Hi, a few days into it I had some twinges etc but maybe I was just more aware. Guess if follicles are growing then will have to bd often next week. We've been keeping it to every other day this week.


----------



## steph_466

The paperwork we got with the clomid states only bd every second day through the the possible fertile days. I can't really say its worked yet though so. Lol Good luck with the first cycle MummyDonz.


----------



## MummyDonz

steph_466 said:


> The paperwork we got with the clomid states only bd every second day through the the possible fertile days. I can't really say its worked yet though so. Lol Good luck with the first cycle MummyDonz.

We have been bd'ing every other day for the last week. Hopefully if clomid has managed to get my ovaries going then I should ovulate one day this week. I'm going to start using opk's and temping until I hopefully get my first ever crosshairs!


----------



## steph_466

I got mine last month so sending you some luck!! :)


----------



## MummyDonz

steph_466 said:


> I got mine last month so sending you some luck!! :)

Thanks Steph. Can't wait for scan on Tuesday... Eek


----------



## Ss83

Hey girls. I'll be in touch tomorrow after my first scan, very nervous but excited...wish me luck.x


----------



## LoveCakes

I was wondering how you are getting on Sarah, good luck for tomorrow we'll all be thinking of you.x


----------



## MummyDonz

Any of you ladies have ovary pain 4 days after your last pill? I'm having some strong pains although getting negative opk's. Thanks


----------



## bumble333bee

Hi all,

I am on day 7 of my first cycle and am trying a medicated IUI. I am taking 50 clomid and a trigger shot. Going to the RE on Monday (tomorrow) to have an ultrasound to see how my 16 follicles are developing. If you start with 16 at day 3 is that usually how many you have on your day 10? Does anyone know if that is a normal number?

Hoping that everything looks good with no cysts on Monday and I can start September with a BFP!


----------



## LoveCakes

Bumblebee I was told they only want one mature follicle, or even two to reduce the risk of multiples. I think in most cycles though lots of follicles start but only 1 matures. Best to act the Doctor though.


----------



## bumble333bee

Ah ok. The nurse really didnt tell me anything except when to take the Clomid. I feel like I know nothing and any information I now have about IUI is from searching online... :wacko:


----------



## Lemonade

Hi Bumblebee, I was told that they ideally want to see one dominant follicle too (others might develop, but would be behind in size). I have found that the nurses don't really tell me anything either, which is sometimes frustrating, but then I guess it's not their job to make decisions. Good luck on Monday!

Also good luck tomorrow SS! I'm soooo excited to hear how your scan went :):)

Good luck on Tuesday, MummyDonz! 

So many appointments coming up on this thread :)

A question for you all - do your work places know you are on Clomid etc? Nobody in real life knows about our fertility treatment except for DH and I, but I'm thinking I'm going to have to tell work next cycle. I've got away with it so far as some of my appointments have fallen in the school holidays (I'm a teacher), but this next cycle is going to be all in term time and I'm going to have to take time off for the scans. Don't really want to tell them, but don't want to keep lying either!


----------



## LoveCakes

I haven't told work, I've just said Dr appointment. I'm lucky though as I'm not in the office all day it's not that unusual for me to be in a bit later sometimes. When I needed two days off for each hysteroscopy I said gynae procedure and my male boss looked so uncomfortable and asked no more questions. I think he was more embarrased than me! I said at the second one I may have a few follow up appointments to cover follicle scans etc...

You are entitled to time off for doctors appointments and it is true. You may feel better talking to them but it's your choice.


----------



## bumble333bee

Hi Lemonade,

I am a teacher too, so I was thankful we could start my first cycle over the last few weeks of the summer. I havent told anyone about it at work, although some might be supportive, I do not really want to have to deal with any judgements or comments about how it is a "choice" and not a medical reason so I need to do it after work. has anyone else had any experiences with this?


----------



## LoveCakes

You could say endocrinological problem as this is to do with hormones. Some people would probably google it though. Can you ask for especially early scans? My clinic start them at 7.30 for a follicle scan.


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks ladies. Annoyingly, my clinic only does Clomid scans on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons. The latest appointment is 4.15, and even that is a push with having to see the kids out and get across the city.

Wish I had a male boss like you Lovecakes. That made me chuckle!

Bumblebee, I know exactly what you mean - we are allowed time off for hospital appointments but other (non urgent or "choice" appointments, like you said) have to be booked in our own time. I can tell them I am going to a hospital appointment, but after a few appointments, people start to get concerned and ask what I'm going for! Hmmm, maybe I need to think up a good story :)


----------



## MummyDonz

Serious cramps today, it even woke me up at 6am! Opk is still negative but definitely got to be ovulating soon with this pain!


----------



## MummyDonz

Omg I just for a positive opk :) so my low temp and serious pains have resulted in this...finally :)


----------



## Lemonade

Yay MummyDonz! That's great news :)

Anyone else keep checking to see if SS83 has posted? Hope everything went ok for her.


----------



## MummyDonz

It was a definite positive with a Tesco one but not a boots one. With these pains, definitely got to be happening!


----------



## LoveCakes

That's great Mummy Donz. Are they digital ones, as eachbrand may have a slightly different level.

Yeah I have been checking all day for SS83.


----------



## MummyDonz

No they aren't digital ones. I couldn't see the level on the boots ones so couldn't compare. Was definitely a positive with Tesco though. Oh well, scan tomo and will carry on temping for a while. Paracetamol is wearing off now and ovary pain coming back again. Better hurry up and bd! Covered the last 2 nights too so will have done all that we can this cycle.


----------



## Ss83

Hi girls
So here it is...not just a bfp...an actual baby! Wee heartbeat going strong, absolutely amazing. Told my parents tonight, best day ever. 
Stick with it, clomid is a miracle and it's the best feeling in the world. All seems very real now.

https://s20.postimg.org/5b7m4e32x/2013_08_26_10_52_06.jpg
X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Sarah, I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## LoveCakes

Woohoo that is fanstastic!


----------



## Lemonade

Brilliant news! Congratulations :):):)


----------



## Starbunny711

Congratulations, Sarah!

So, I'm on CD58 with no sign of ovulation, period, or anything. I've been on metformin, 500mg 2x daily for about 60+ days. Went to the doctor this morning to follow up and she wants to try clomid with me. Before we do, though, I have to go in tomorrow morning for an US to check my ovaries for cysts. If I have any over 2cm, I won't be able to do clomid, or something like that. My doctor is really thorough with clomid. You have to do estrogen after you finish your clomid, and then progesterone days 17 through the end of your cycle or through 10 weeks of pregnancy if you get pregnant. 

If my US goes well tomorrow, I'll be able to start either estrogen (if my lining is thin) and THEN progesterone, or (if my lining is fine) progesterone right away to induce a bleed. Once that new cycle starts, I'd be able to start clomid on days 3-7 (50 mg. dose). 

I'm very excited at the prospect, as my hubby and I have been TTC since April with no luck on my cycles (don't ovulate or cycle on my own). I did some calendar calculations and if everything goes well, I should find out if my first clomid cycle worked in October sometime. Seems like forever away, but it'll give me time to think about everything. 

For the first time in a long time, I've been really excited and hopeful today about this whole process. Thanks, everyone for sharing your thoughts!:flower:


----------



## bumble333bee

Congrats!!! A little heartbeat- so amazing! How many weeks are you?


I just had my 10 day ultrasound today. One 14, one 12, and a 10 and a 9. Going back tomorrow for another ultrasound. Hoping it looks ok so I can trigger tomorrow night or Wednesday for a Thursday or Friday IUI. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ss83

Baby measured 7 w 3 d so pretty much bang on where I thought I was.


----------



## MummyDonz

Congratulations.

I just got a stronger positive ovulation test today :)


----------



## steph_466

Welcome starbunny!! Sounds like they have you on a pretty good plan here! Thats really exciting hopeing you get some good news soon :) 

Really excited to see your photo Sarah!! :D I can't wait to be in your shoes! I honestly believe my time is coming very soon :) Mood swings for me are still crappy this month but hey can't be all roses every month right? Maybe a tough month will be worth it :D 

Excited to hear you got a positive OPK Mummy!! I forgot to test mine this morning :( Ahh tomorrow or hopefully later! 

Hope everyone is having a great day~ Sarahs pic brought my mood up hugely!! Yay!! Cheers everyone! :D


----------



## Starbunny711

steph_466 said:


> Welcome starbunny!! Sounds like they have you on a pretty good plan here! Thats really exciting hopeing you get some good news soon :)

Thanks, Steph! I went in for my ultrasound this morning and everything (to me) looks a little better than it was last time. I did have a 1 cm cyst on my right ovary, but she said that wasn't something that would concern my doctor, so I should be good. She didn't say anything about my lining, yet, so I have to wait until they call me before I'll know whether to start estrogen next or progesterone. We'll see. I'm very impatient to get this ball rolling. LOL. 

Good luck to us all! :dust:


----------



## MummyDonz

Well, scan showed a 19mm follicle on one side and 26mm the other :)


----------



## Starbunny711

MummyDonz said:


> Well, scan showed a 19mm follicle on one side and 26mm the other :)

Great news! Get to BDing!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

I've had 3 positive ovulation tests..anybody else had this?


----------



## LoveCakes

MummyDonz said:


> Well, scan showed a 19mm follicle on one side and 26mm the other :)

Ooh, a chance of twins!

I'm loving all the good news on this thread at the moment. Hopefully I'll have some to post next week, 8dpo today...


----------



## MummyDonz

LoveCakes said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Well, scan showed a 19mm follicle on one side and 26mm the other :)
> 
> Ooh, a chance of twins!
> 
> I'm loving all the good news on this thread at the moment. Hopefully I'll have some to post next week, 8dpo today...Click to expand...

Wow...not long to go :) 

Twins....won't mention that to my other half!!


----------



## Lemonade

Welcome Starbunny! I hope your time on Clomid is very short but this is a great thread for support :)

Those are good sizes bumblebee - hopefully O is close!

Great news MummyDonz! Those are great sizes. Happy BDing ;)

How exciting Lovecakes! When are you planning on testing? 

What a roller coaster TTC is. I'm on CD 28 today and got these OPKs!?! More good news for this thread, maybe...?
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj565/sj1685/null_zpsee183d9d.jpg

Crazy. I've also had tons of EWCM and pain on my right side. I know PCOS can cause false positive OPKs but I've never ever had even one positive OPK when I'm on Clomid or not on Clomid (and I've tested hundreds and hundreds of times!), so I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm supposed to start Provera on Friday, but I think I'm going to hold off and phone the fertility clinic to ask for a "cycle day 21" blood test. Wish I had temped this cycle so I had a better idea!


----------



## Starbunny711

THanks, Lemonade!

Congrats on your positive OPKs! Yeah, you might want to ask for a blood test to see. I'm not sure if I want to temp on my first clomid cycle or not. I think I might just to know what's happening in more detail. 

I'm a bit freaked out at the prospect of multiples from clomid, but my hubby and I only want 2 kids, so I suppose if we got pregnant with twins, we'd get our whole family in one go, LOL. I'm a bit more freaked out at triplets...LOL. We'll see how it goes. I still haven't heard back about my ultrasound yet, so I don't know whether I'll get to start progesterone soon or not (to start over my cycle). I'll update when I know.


----------



## Lemonade

I know what you mean about multiples (although just a confirmed ovulation would be nice at this point, lol...). I would rather have singletons so that I can experience bonding with one baby at a time but my DH is a triplet (also a result of fertility treatment), so I know I would have lots of support and advice from MIL and FIL if I did have multiples. I'm sure we would all be fine :)


----------



## Starbunny711

Wow, Lemonade! A triplet!! That's a lot, LOL. Yeah, I think twins would be pretty exciting and I think a lot of people would be really supportive and helpful if we were to get pregnant with twins. We'll see. I'm still waiting to hear when I can start my progesterone!!! ARG! I hate this waiting. I'm ready to get started with the first cycle!!! LOL.


----------



## Lemonade

Yeah, I think my in-laws are super parents, having 3 boys at the same time.

Waiting is the worst. Sometimes I wish someone could just tell me that I will get pregnant and then the waiting would be easier. It's so hard not knowing. Hopefully you can start soon! :)


----------



## Ss83

Good luck lemonade!
My dh was actually a bit disappointed when they only found one baby at the scan....crazy man! Lol


----------



## dsleffelks

I might be starting Clomid next month if my blood work comes back normal.


----------



## MummyDonz

If my temp stays up tomo then ff gives me ovulation on Tuesday which is when I had my scan! So, unless I ovulated late that night (had scan at 6:30pm) it can't be Tuesday.


----------



## Lemonade

I don't know anything about temping MummyDonz, but are you going to have a follow up scan or are they just assuming you were about to ovulate? I've never seen mature follicles on a scan so I have no idea what the protocol is.

Well, I phoned the clinic today and they said no to a 7DPO blood test. Grrrr. So I'm going to have to hope that I ovulated and sit out the TWW....


----------



## MummyDonz

Lemonade said:


> I don't know anything about temping MummyDonz, but are you going to have a follow up scan or are they just assuming you were about to ovulate? I've never seen mature follicles on a scan so I have no idea what the protocol is.
> 
> Well, I phoned the clinic today and they said no to a 7DPO blood test. Grrrr. So I'm going to have to hope that I ovulated and sit out the TWW....

No follow up scan. He said there's no reason why I wouldn't ovulate. Although he said if I don't get a positive test or period in 4 weeks then to contact him.


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies! I seen your posts lately pretty hectic stuff going on here! Keep your head up!! :)


----------



## Starbunny711

:( Little bit disappointed today. I had my testosterone blood work done on Monday and my ultrasound on Tuesday and I still hadn't heard back from my doctor about the results, so I tried calling this morning before the labor day weekend. Well, they are already closed until next Tuesday. :( I love my doctor's office, but I was really disappointed not to hear anything and now I have to wait the whole long weekend. I just want to know when I can start progesterone or estrogen, then progesterone or whatever. I just want to get my cycle started over and have a good AF, ya know? This whole limbo waiting period is tough. *Sigh*. Guess I'll just sit tight until next Tuesday. :twiddles thumbs:


----------



## MummyDonz

I took my temp an hour/ an hour and a half early and it was quite low (wouldn't have given me crosshairs) 36.41 but retook at normal time of 6:30 and was 36.71 so my highest temp yet. That have me crosshairs. I'll see what tomorrows is like.


----------



## steph_466

Fingers crossed MummyDonz


----------



## MummyDonz

Yayy gone up again today :))


----------



## steph_466

Well I actually thought I was out this month, it just didnt feel right with all the side effects and me just being miserable, but I now have ovulation pains! :) Guess I will be bding in the morning!! *working nightshift* Brought my mood up a bit. Who knows maybe this could be a good month after all. I did have some ewcm after a bm last night, Im trying to reasearch how this works but there really isnt enough info yet. Fingers crossed!

Yay for high temps MommyDonz!!


----------



## LoveCakes

That's great Stephen and MummyDonz

BFN for me this morning at 11dpo :( oh well off to see our friends newborn and their toddler who was born the month we started trying...


----------



## Lemonade

Hopefully the weekend goes quickly for you, Starbunny.

Great news Steph and MummyDonz :)

I'm so sorry Lovecakes :( keep testing, it is still early.

I got a positive OPK on Thursday too, and a negative yesterday so I'm assuming I ovulated yesterday, which makes me 1DPO today. This is going to be a long TWW....


----------



## steph_466

Hope it goes by quick lemonade! I keep saying it but it never really does! Lol hope you have something to occupy your mind till then :)


----------



## LoveCakes

BFN again this morning at 12dpo. Pretty much coming round to the idea it's not our month. I just want AF to come on Wednesday so I know I actually ovulated and have a normal lp.

Dreading telling OH, this is worse than finding out myself and next testing date will probably be his birthday :(

I know there's still a chance but I don't feel any different so loosing hope.

Hope everyone else is having a better day x


----------



## MummyDonz

Little crampy today for some reason. Nothing major though. Only 5 dpo so odd.


----------



## steph_466

Hmm that is odd, keep us posted Mommy!!


----------



## MummyDonz

Any of you ladies experienced this...when I roll over in bed or stand up too quickly I get a pulling/stretching feeling just inside of my hips (ovaries)??


----------



## steph_466

Can't say I have.


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls! I just took my third pill of my first round on clomid. I haven't felt any side effects really except maybe one hot flash and some moodiness. I'm almost nervous no side effects means its not working. Fingers crossed it makes me ovulate! 
Good luck to everyone this cycle!:)


----------



## MummyDonz

Trina86 said:


> Hi girls! I just took my third pill of my first round on clomid. I haven't felt any side effects really except maybe one hot flash and some moodiness. I'm almost nervous no side effects means its not working. Fingers crossed it makes me ovulate!
> Good luck to everyone this cycle!:)

I'm in the 2ww now after my first cycle on 50 mg. I also didnt get any side effects when taking it but when ovulation was happening I had really quite painful ovaries! I kinda enjoyed it as I knew the clomid was working. Resulted in 2 good follicles 19 and 26mm :)


----------



## Trina86

Hi Mummydonz, wow two nice sized follies is great news! Sounds really promising!:)
Funny thing just a few hours after posting about lack of symptoms I started to have quite the dull ache in both of my ovaries. If it was closer to day 14 I would have expected maybe o pains, but I'm only on cd 5. Did anyone else have cramps or ovary aches early on in a clomid cycle? Thanks ladies for any responses!:)


----------



## MummyDonz

Trina86 said:


> Hi Mummydonz, wow two nice sized follies is great news! Sounds really promising!:)
> Funny thing just a few hours after posting about lack of symptoms I started to have quite the dull ache in both of my ovaries. If it was closer to day 14 I would have expected maybe o pains, but I'm only on cd 5. Did anyone else have cramps or ovary aches early on in a clomid cycle? Thanks ladies for any responses!:)

The cramps are a good sign of the follicles growing.. That's what the specialist said to me. If your anything like me.. These cramps get worse! According to ff I ovulated 6 days after my last pill and I took pills on days 2-6 so quite early. I also got positive opk's and then a temp rise (for the first time) do definitely ovulated :)


----------



## Trina86

Mummydonz, thank you for letting me know the cramps are normal! You made me feel much better! I am only being monitored with a 21 day progesterone test so I'm just unsure if the follicles are developing as they should. What cd are you on? FX for you!:)


----------



## steph_466

Good luck Trina my doc told me the same! Pain is a good thing. Comgrats Mommydonz!! Thats really exciting!


----------



## Starbunny711

Yay, Mummydonz! That's awesome news! 

So, update: Called the doctor's office this morning (since it had been a week since my blood test/ultrasound, and she definitely had information for me. :) I got to start estrogen today AND I'll be taking progesterone before I go to sleep!! :) my doctor has me taking estrogen in the AM for 7 days and progesterone at night for 10 days and I get to take these at the same time, which is nice. I was thinking I'd have to take estrogen for 7 days THEN progesterone for 10 separate days. *Whew*. I'm having to take the estrogen in addition to the progesterone because my uterine lining WAS thin, but that doesn't shock me. 

Hopefully in 10 days, I'll have a good AF and I can get started with clomid soon after! WOOHOO! (Still in a little shock that I'm gonna get to try and make a baby with the possibility of it ACTUALLY happening, LOL). When you don't ovulate or cycle on your own, it's hard to feel like you're "trying", without assistance. Now that we're doing all this, it's like FOR REALS and we are actively trying to get pregnant. 

Nervous, but very excited to see what this first cycle of clomid is like. :) Good luck to all of you!! FX for us all. :dust:


----------



## LoveCakes

Starbunny that's fantastic! The waiting is the worst part.

AF got me yesterday a day early. I had my wee cry on Monday when I realised it wasn't our month so actually yesterday I was pleased to see AF and start a new cycle. It means I actually ovulated for the first time woo hoo. I go for another scan this month to see if lining is still thin but I'm hopeful it isn't as last month I started clomid the day the Mirena came out. Test day is OHs birhday...


----------



## Starbunny711

LoveCakes said:


> Starbunny that's fantastic! The waiting is the worst part.
> 
> AF got me yesterday a day early. I had my wee cry on Monday when I realised it wasn't our month so actually yesterday I was pleased to see AF and start a new cycle. It means I actually ovulated for the first time woo hoo. I go for another scan this month to see if lining is still thin but I'm hopeful it isn't as last month I started clomid the day the Mirena came out. Test day is OHs birhday...

Awww, LoveCakes! So sad to hear that it wasn't your month, but I'm excited for you that you actually ovulated! FX for you on this cycle! 

Yeah, I'm so thrilled to be taking the estrogen and progesterone right now. I think I should have an AF next Friday. *Hopefully* I"m ready to get this party started! ;)


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, I'm now 9 dpo according to ff although I think 8 dpo. Had a little temp rise today and had a sudden sharp pain in uterus and then again 20 seconds later that stopped me in my tracks, nothing since.


----------



## mrsmuff17

I'll be starting Clomid soon, too. Hope it works for you. Best of luck!!


----------



## Starbunny711

AHhhh! Good luck to you Mummydonz! Let us know how everything goes and if this cycle worked for ya! I'm on my third day of estrogen + progesterone and I am SO impatient to start my new cycle and try clomid...ARG. I keep scouring the internet for success stories and whatnot. LOL. It's nice to be super excited about this process for once, but I'm trying to be "cautiously" excited, as I know I need to be realistic with my expectations, LOL. 

Oo (to the previous poster, sorry I forgot your username after I hit reply), maybe we can be clomid buddies! I'll be starting soon as well.


----------



## steph_466

Starbunny wow lots happening for you!! Thats really exciting!! Im on my second month of clomid now, cd 24. Next month I will be out of refills so im not sure what is next? Maybe this ultra sound for lining thickness? I really have no idea. Im crampy, (different crampy) so maybe positive news or af is coming sooner again this month. Who knows!! Lol wish I could snap my fingers and get that bfp already! Good luck girls!


----------



## Starbunny711

steph_466 said:


> Starbunny wow lots happening for you!! Thats really exciting!! Im on my second month of clomid now, cd 24. Next month I will be out of refills so im not sure what is next? Maybe this ultra sound for lining thickness? I really have no idea. Im crampy, (different crampy) so maybe positive news or af is coming sooner again this month. Who knows!! Lol wish I could snap my fingers and get that bfp already! Good luck girls!

Thanks, Steph! Oooo! Good luck to you! Hopefully you'll get that BFP asap!! I'm really hoping for a BFP with my first cycle of clomid, but I know it can take several cycles for that to happen, LOL. It's hard not to get my hopes up, but I know it'll happen when it's supposed to happen. FX for you! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## steph_466

I hope it goes smooth for you! My first month was a breeze, second month has sucked! So if nothing else maybe the third month will be my charm! :) I knew it worked the first month, I had ovulation pains, a heck of a lot stronger than I figured they would be.


----------



## MummyDonz

Starbunny711 said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Starbunny wow lots happening for you!! Thats really exciting!! Im on my second month of clomid now, cd 24. Next month I will be out of refills so im not sure what is next? Maybe this ultra sound for lining thickness? I really have no idea. Im crampy, (different crampy) so maybe positive news or af is coming sooner again this month. Who knows!! Lol wish I could snap my fingers and get that bfp already! Good luck girls!
> 
> Thanks, Steph! Oooo! Good luck to you! Hopefully you'll get that BFP asap!! I'm really hoping for a BFP with my first cycle of clomid, but I know it can take several cycles for that to happen, LOL. It's hard not to get my hopes up, but I know it'll happen when it's supposed to happen. FX for you! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...

I've also just finished my first cycle on clomid, infact I'm 13 dpo and temp remains high. Haven't tested today as I'm just going to wait it out now.


----------



## steph_466

Mummy when is AF due?? :) thats exciting!! I wish I would have temp'd this month!


----------



## MummyDonz

steph_466 said:


> Mummy when is AF due?? :) thats exciting!! I wish I would have temp'd this month!

My periods were few and far between hence why I went on clomid. Ff is saying its due Wed, I'm guessing because that'll be 15 days since ovulation so should arrive then. However Ive heard that clomid can increase your LP.


----------



## steph_466

My period on month one of clomid was shorter than usual. This month my app says its due next week, but I've been crampy for two days now, so any day im guessing. Last month I had a bit of spotting before af, but nothing this month? Ahh I wish answers were just available, I hate always waiting! :( Good luck my dear! :)


----------



## MummyDonz

I haven't had any cramping yet. We just seem to be 'waiting' with everything! I've read ladies on clomid hav had an LP of 20 days before!!! God, hope I'm not waiting that long, want to move on to second cycle if this one hasnt worked!


----------



## Starbunny711

MummyDonz said:


> I haven't had any cramping yet. We just seem to be 'waiting' with everything! I've read ladies on clomid hav had an LP of 20 days before!!! God, hope I'm not waiting that long, want to move on to second cycle if this one hasnt worked!

Whoah!!! 20 day LP? That's crazy! I hope that the waiting gets a bit better for you, MummyD! I agree with all y'all on the waiting thing. That's the hardest thing.


----------



## steph_466

For sure!! Cramps have come and gone today.


----------



## MummyDonz

Well, 14 dpo and today I've got a sharp constant ovary pain but not the usual AF type pain. It's also in hips and top of leg. Cervix is high, soft and closed. Guess we'll see what temp is tomo!


----------



## steph_466

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Starbunny711

I have a quandary, ladies. Last time I took prometrium, I got my period on the final day (i.e., I hadn't taken my final pill yet). I'm on day 9 right now. The doctor told me to call them once I started so that they could call in my clomid. My fear is this (I'll try to make as much sense as possible). If I don't start until Friday evening (day 1), day 3 would be Sunday, the day my doctor wants me to take my first clomid pill. My doctor's office closes at 12 noon on Fridays and doesn't reopen until Monday (which would be day 4). I know this is just speculation at this point, as I might start tomorrow or Friday morning or even after the weekend, but I don't want to miss my day 3 just in case. Should i call my doctor Friday morning and see if they'll prescribe my clomid a bit early, even though I haven't started yet? Or would it really make a big difference if I took the pills days 4-8 instead of 3-7? I hope all that made sense, LOL.


----------



## Lemonade

Those symptoms sound promising MummyDonz! Are you going to test or wait for AF?

I would call your doctor and ask them to prescribe Clomid earlier, Starbunny. I don't see there is any harm in having the Clomid a few days before you need it.

I'm so sorry AF got you Lovecakes :( Good luck next cycle.

I'm 12dpo today and have had BFNs since 10dpo, so I'm not hopeful. I probably didn't even ovulate...


----------



## MummyDonz

Bfn today but temps still high and no sign of AF.


----------



## Starbunny711

I agree, Lemonade, I'll probably call them tomorrow morning and talk to them to see if they'll prescribe it a bit early. I hope you're not out of the game yet! Hopefully you did ovulate! It just might have happened late. Keep us posted! 

Good luck to you, Mummydonz! Hopefully you're still in the game!! 

FX for both of you!


----------



## Lemonade

Keep testing MummyDonz - you're not out yet!

AF got me today. I was either 13 or 14 dpo. So I guess that's my answer: I did ovulate but didn't conceive. 

So, on to 150mg of Clomid on Saturday. I'm just happy to have had a shot this cycle after all, and that I got AF on my own without Provera.


----------



## Starbunny711

Lemonade said:


> Keep testing MummyDonz - you're not out yet!
> 
> AF got me today. I was either 13 or 14 dpo. So I guess that's my answer: I did ovulate but didn't conceive.
> 
> So, on to 150mg of Clomid on Saturday. I'm just happy to have had a shot this cycle after all, and that I got AF on my own without Provera.

I'm sorry it wasn't your month, Lemonade, but I'm so proud of your positive attitude! It IS awesome to have a period without provera. Take time to rest and rejuvenate yourself during AF. FX for your next cycle!


----------



## bumble333bee

Hi ladies,

Did my two week blood test yesterday. BFN :nope:

It was only my first round, but honestly, I do not know how some of you ladies have done this multiple times. The hormones, headaches, and just stress of the process is so unnerving, I am dreading starting it again in a few days...


----------



## bumble333bee

Lemonade said:


> Keep testing MummyDonz - you're not out yet!
> 
> AF got me today. I was either 13 or 14 dpo. So I guess that's my answer: I did ovulate but didn't conceive.
> 
> So, on to 150mg of Clomid on Saturday. I'm just happy to have had a shot this cycle after all, and that I got AF on my own without Provera.

Sorry to hear this Lemonade. :(


----------



## Ss83

bumble333bee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Did my two week blood test yesterday. BFN :nope:
> 
> It was only my first round, but honestly, I do not know how some of you ladies have done this multiple times. The hormones, headaches, and just stress of the process is so unnerving, I am dreading starting it again in a few days...


Keep the faith it didn't work for me first time either. Are they increasing your dose?

Hi girls been out the forums for a bit, too many scary stories on the pregnancy threads about mc etc so I'm avoiding them!

How the hell is everyone?! Sorry not to see any more bfps on my thread...I have faith it won't be long though x


----------



## Ss83

Ok girls there are some bfps on this thread after all! I have found 2 more showing as pregnant on their status who were on this thread when I started it, check out the first few pages of the thread! Just sinew good news for you to keep going with clomid x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hi everyone, I havent been on here in a while as I needed a break - things were getting too much and after a third unsuccessful cycle on clomid I felt really disheartened. But after my fourth round I got a BFP! Still early days as I'm 6 weeks tomorrow, but it just shows it can work. 

I really didnt believe we would ever get a BFP and its still sinking in!

I want to wish you all bucket loads of luck - keep at it as you never know this next cycle might be the one! x


----------



## MummyDonz

AF showec up today so on the cycle 2 on clomid :)


----------



## Starbunny711

MummyDonz said:


> AF showec up today so on the cycle 2 on clomid :)

Bummer, Mummydonz! Better luck on your next cycle! FX!!


----------



## Starbunny711

Well, I FINALLY started! Whew. It's sad that a 75 day cycle is "short" for me. *Shakes head*. Didn't ovulate last cycle, of course, as you all know I had to take progesterone and estrogen to get AF this time. I'm so thankful that they have medicine like that, though! AMEN!

I talked to my doctor's office this morning and they gave me the prescription for my clomid, estradiol, and progesterone. Fun, fun, fun! My first day of clomid will be on Sunday. Do most of you gals take it at night or in the morning? I haven't decided when I'm going to try and take it yet. I'm going to pick a time and stick with it for the whole five days though. Pros//cons to taking it in the AM vs. PM? I've heard differing opinions, so I wanted to see y'all's. :)

Happy Friday, everyone! FX for us all!:happydance:


----------



## bumble333bee

Ss83 said:


> bumble333bee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Did my two week blood test yesterday. BFN :nope:
> 
> It was only my first round, but honestly, I do not know how some of you ladies have done this multiple times. The hormones, headaches, and just stress of the process is so unnerving, I am dreading starting it again in a few days...
> 
> 
> Keep the faith it didn't work for me first time either. Are they increasing your dose?
> 
> Hi girls been out the forums for a bit, too many scary stories on the pregnancy threads about mc etc so I'm avoiding them!
> 
> How the hell is everyone?! Sorry not to see any more bfps on my thread...I have faith it won't be long though xClick to expand...


When I found out I got a no yesterday, I had a big fat cup of coffee. The first cup of caffeine I have had in over a year since TTC. Let me tell you, it made me feel better!

I ovulated and had two good sized follicles so they are keeping me at 50. I think the bigger issue is that I keep having to have surgery for ovarian cysts, so I am hoping that I am cyst-free at my round 2 baseline tomorrow. My doctor said that Clomid increases the likelihood and size of them, so I am hoping that I dont get this round canceled because the one I have has grown. Crossing fingers for a good month :)


----------



## bumble333bee

Starbunny711 said:


> Well, I FINALLY started! Whew. It's sad that a 75 day cycle is "short" for me. *Shakes head*. Didn't ovulate last cycle, of course, as you all know I had to take progesterone and estrogen to get AF this time. I'm so thankful that they have medicine like that, though! AMEN!
> 
> I talked to my doctor's office this morning and they gave me the prescription for my clomid, estradiol, and progesterone. Fun, fun, fun! My first day of clomid will be on Sunday. Do most of you gals take it at night or in the morning? I haven't decided when I'm going to try and take it yet. I'm going to pick a time and stick with it for the whole five days though. Pros//cons to taking it in the AM vs. PM? I've heard differing opinions, so I wanted to see y'all's. :)
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone! FX for us all!:happydance:

Thats great! Maybe this will be your month :) My RE told me to take it at night because you sleep through the side effects. I took it at 10 pm every night and I can say that I still felt pretty horrible, but maybe it would have been worse otherwise.


----------



## Lemonade

Starbunny711 said:


> I'm sorry it wasn't your month, Lemonade, but I'm so proud of your positive attitude! It IS awesome to have a period without provera. Take time to rest and rejuvenate yourself during AF. FX for your next cycle!

Thanks :) and yay for you starting Clomid very soon!

Good to hear from you Ss and Browniebaby (huge congrats!!). I love hearing about your BFPs/pregnancies, they give me hope :):)

So sorry about your BFN Bumblebee, you responded so well to 50mg. I hope you get your BFP next cycle. I know what you mean about the coffee, I treated myself to a couple of drinks last night when AF got here and it felt great.

Sorry AF got you as welll, MummyDonz - AF seems to visiting a lot of us lately!!

I took my Clomid in the morning the last 2 cycles (mainly because I was just so excited to start it!). I'm going to take it tonight I think, rather than tomorrow morning this time. I'm not sure it will make any difference with the side effects as they seem to happen at all times of day but it's worth a try.

Sooo not looking forward to all the hot flashes and insomnia. Also really hope I don't get the vision issues this time but feel like I will as the dose is increased. Ugh.


----------



## steph_466

I also took it before bed! I only have done two cycles with clomid now. One in the morning, one at night. The one I took at night I had no side effects so this time I am also doing it before bed. Hope this helps!! 

Sara and Brownie, thanks so much for the positive reinforcment!! That really helped. I for some crazy reason thought I would have had that bfp by now. :( Hopefully It happens soon. Brownie, saying it worked after four cycles really made me smile to see!! I dont understand why it hasnt worked for me yet but I am getting a head of myself to. I think after this cycle I go back to my obgyn, I am out of refills for clomid so I guess so. I really thought this month I had a good chance, but maybe next!!


----------



## MummyDonz

On to cycle 2 on clomid. Taken second pill today on cd2 :)


----------



## MummyDonz

Cd3 even! Taking it 2-6


----------



## Starbunny711

Hi, y'all! Took my first dose of Clomid this morning at 10:45 am. My hubby and I decided it might be better for me to try it in the day on the first cycle. I'm taking it days 3-7. 

I have a question about something. My doc has me taking estrogen on days 8-12 and then from days 17 through period or ten wks I have to take vaginal progesterone. I was expecting the progesterone to be a gel or something similar, but it is literally the same kind of pill as the kind you take orally. Does anyone have experience with this? It just seems really odd that it is the same as oral progesterone...


----------



## Lemonade

MummyDonz and Starbunny, it looks like we will all be cycle buddies this cycle - I'm on CD 4 today and taking Clomid CD 2-6 :)

Starbunny, I don't have any experience with vaginal progesterone, but is it like the pessaries you can use for thrush treatment (like a tablet that you insert in to your vagina)? I always thought they were weird too, but they do work!


----------



## Starbunny711

Lemonade said:


> Starbunny, I don't have any experience with vaginal progesterone, but is it like the pessaries you can use for thrush treatment (like a tablet that you insert in to your vagina)? I always thought they were weird too, but they do work!

Hey, Lemonade! I guess they're similar maybe? Yes, though, it is literally a pill capsule that goes into the vagina. So weird, lol...


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey girls, after my BFN I took a break until I went for my second scan last Friday.

Unfortunately the scan showed a few 11mm follicles but basically it hasn't worked this cycle. I was prepared for the lining to be thin again but it was so dissapointing. OH hopes I'll just ov late but I can't let myself hope. Soooo, I have to wait until day 35, then 12 days of Provera then onto 100mg. Here's hoping if I ovulated on 50mg I get a great response om 100mg!

Sarah lovely to hear you're doing well and Brownie how fab, so nice to hear good news.

Mummydonz good luck this cycle!

I took it at night but my only symptoms the first cycel when it worked was being teary and I had a mild headache for a week.


----------



## steph_466

Hey im on cd 4. Taking clomid days 3-7 :)


----------



## MummyDonz

Lemonade said:


> MummyDonz and Starbunny, it looks like we will all be cycle buddies this cycle - I'm on CD 4 today and taking Clomid CD 2-6 :)
> 
> Starbunny, I don't have any experience with vaginal progesterone, but is it like the pessaries you can use for thrush treatment (like a tablet that you insert in to your vagina)? I always thought they were weird too, but they do work!

Yay it's nice to have cycle buddies :) 
I was a little disappointed after first cycle didnt work. Think I was hoping to be one of the lucky ones where it works first time. Oh well, fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## MummyDonz

What did you ladies take to help increase your lining? My AF seems to be easing off already and it's only the 4th day. My lining was a 6 on cd12. What can I take and when? Thanks


----------



## steph_466

Cant help ya Mummy, my doc hasnt talked to me at all about lining yet. Sorry.


----------



## Starbunny711

Mummydonz, my doc has me taking estrogen right after finishing my first round on CD7. I'll take estrogen from days 8-12 to help with CM and uterine lining (mine has been thin). 

I'm on CD4 and took my second clomid pill this morning. I've had some hot flashes and sleepiness, but otherwise not having much in the way of side effects. I hope it's still working despite that! :)


----------



## Lemonade

And Steph too! Yay for lots of cycle buddies :)

I'm so sorry your second cycle didn't make you ovulate, Lovecakes, that's so frustrating when you ovulated last cycle :( You might ovulate late...last cycle (100mg) my biggest follies were 12mm and didn't grow at all for a week. The nurse told me to take Provera but I ended up ovulating on CD29, so it does happen.

MummyDonz, I heard that raspberry leaf tea is a natural alternative to taking estrogen for your lining. I don't have any experience though, sorry.

I'm CD 5 today and just tonight and tomorrow left of taking Clomid. Thank goodness! I hate this stuff, it is giving me terrible insomnia again and I'm normally a great sleeper. No hot flashes yet though!


----------



## Starbunny711

Lemonade said:


> And Steph too! Yay for lots of cycle buddies :)
> 
> I'm so sorry your second cycle didn't make you ovulate, Lovecakes, that's so frustrating when you ovulated last cycle :( You might ovulate late...last cycle (100mg) my biggest follies were 12mm and didn't grow at all for a week. The nurse told me to take Provera but I ended up ovulating on CD29, so it does happen.
> 
> MummyDonz, I heard that raspberry leaf tea is a natural alternative to taking estrogen for your lining. I don't have any experience though, sorry.
> 
> I'm CD 5 today and just tonight and tomorrow left of taking Clomid. Thank goodness! I hate this stuff, it is giving me terrible insomnia again and I'm normally a great sleeper. No hot flashes yet though!

Yay cycle buddies! So crazy how close we all are to each other on this one! Good luck Lovecakes!! Hopefully this one will be THE ONE. :) 

Ooo, yes RLL tea is SO tasty and I hear it's a good uterine toner, but it may not be as effective as prescribed estrogen. I'm sure your doctor could tell you more. 

Good to hear that you've not had any hot flashes yet, Lemonade! I'm getting a bit nervous, because so far, I've not really had any major side effects. Just the hot flashes and being sleepy, but otherwise, nothing too big. I hope it's working, LOL. I'm thankful to not be having bad side effects, though.


----------



## Lemonade

Try not to worry, I don't think the amount of side effects correlates to how well Clomid is working, I think it's more to do with the dose. I had very little/no symptoms on 50mg and tons on 100mg but responded less well at first than on 50mg!!


----------



## MummyDonz

Thanks girls. Think I'll try raspberry leaf tea. I've just pill 3. I'm full of cold at the moment. On my first cycle I started getting ovary pain 4 days after my last pill. I'm hoping it won't be as painful this time. My AF is a breeze compared to ovulation!


----------



## Starbunny711

MummyDonz said:


> Thanks girls. Think I'll try raspberry leaf tea. I've just pill 3. I'm full of cold at the moment. On my first cycle I started getting ovary pain 4 days after my last pill. I'm hoping it won't be as painful this time. My AF is a breeze compared to ovulation!

I think you'll like the red raspberry leaf tea. It is SO yummy and comforting. I've held off on drinking any this cycle since my doc will have me on estrogen from cd8-c12. Good luck!!


----------



## steph_466

Im gonna look into the raspberry leaf! What can it hurt right?? So my period was super confusing this month because it keeps stopping when im sleeping, and im straight nightshifts this week (four in a row) so it stops for like 12 hours and only is present for maybe four? I think its over though. Would make it a two and a half day af. Is that normal?? Never had one this short before. 

Clomid has weird effects on me. This month im on cd 5 right now, I've had a headache since I started the clomid. Driving me insane!! I have a prescription for toradol from the pain for pcos and it worked really well today to take the headache away! :) So happy! 

How was everyones day??


----------



## MummyDonz

steph_466 said:


> Im gonna look into the raspberry leaf! What can it hurt right?? So my period was super confusing this month because it keeps stopping when im sleeping, and im straight nightshifts this week (four in a row) so it stops for like 12 hours and only is present for maybe four? I think its over though. Would make it a two and a half day af. Is that normal?? Never had one this short before.
> 
> Clomid has weird effects on me. This month im on cd 5 right now, I've had a headache since I started the clomid. Driving me insane!! I have a prescription for toradol from the pain for pcos and it worked really well today to take the headache away! :) So happy!
> 
> How was everyones day??

Hi Steph, 

I'm also cd5 today. My AF only seemed to last 4 days an only 2 were heavy days. Nothing so far today. So I guess clomid has shortened my period. I ovulated on cd12 last cycle and the pain was horrible but I was happy the clomid was working! Ovaries are starting to ache just a little today. I wonder if you drink the tea throughout the whole cycle or just up until ovulation.


----------



## steph_466

Hmm good question? My first cycle on clomid was painful during ovualtion. Def knew it was happening. Then the second cycle wasnt quite as bad. So I guess time will tell on what this cycle will bring. I dont recall getting achy at all until the day I ovulated.


----------



## MummyDonz

First raspberry leaf tea drunk and it wasn't too bad at all. Think I'll drink it up until ovulation.


----------



## Starbunny711

As far as red raspberry leaf tea goes, I've always heard that you should only drink it UP to ovulation, but not afterwards, as it can cause contracting muscle movements of the uterus that aren't optimal for implantation, etc., but I could be TOTALLY wrong, LOL. The interwebs are not always accurate with such information, LOL. 

I'm on CD5 today. I'll be taking my third dose of clomid in about an hour. So far, no headaches, but been having hot flashes off and on and have been sleeping like a ROCK at night and having a really hard time waking up in the morning. I think I'm getting off easy on the side effects, LOL. 

Yeah, my periods off BCP have been crazy short and light. Last cycle, I only had a 2 day period and it was LIGHT both days (I have a thin uterine lining). This time, I had 1 light day, 2 medium days, 1 light day (mostly spotting) and it looks like I'm done now. Short as well, but better than the last one. I think that's why I'm having to take all the estrogen to build up a better lining. :)

FX for us all!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

My specialist didnt mention anything about estrogen. He was hopeful that clomid alone would work. I hope he's right!


----------



## Trina86

Hi ladies,
Best of luck on the new cycles!!
I'm on CD 20 without any spotting or sign of AF, which for me is a miracle because I have been having such short cycles so an extension on the cycle is a small improvement already. I am having day 21 progesterone bloods tomorrow, hopefully I ovulated!
I have had on and off ovary cramping for a few days now, especially on the left side. It is hard to know if I did o or not, but my ovaries are certainly doing something, hopefully they are working as they should.
:dust: all around!!

Trina


----------



## steph_466

Thats exciting Trina good luck! :) Let us know how the blood tests go when ya hear back :) 

Last clomid pill tomorrow for this cycle!! Crazy depressed today. But no headache like the rest of the days? Damn hormones sometimes!! I wanted to just stay in bed and cry but of course I had to work today. Even if I didnt I doubt dh would let that anyways. Hopefully tomorrow is a good day! :wine:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi guys! I have an appointment next week with my doc about starting clomid again, super excited!! 
If AF arrives before then I have one dose leftover from last year I can take, but that would be a miracle I've had 1 AF (which was a chemical pregnancy) 2 months ago and before that nothing for years!! My 8 month old was conceived on my first 50mg round- hoping to be so lucky this time! So where are we all up to on here? So excited to have someone to talk to I don't wanna discuss it with friends no one knows we are ttc again already!


----------



## Starbunny711

Good luck, Trina!

Woohoo, Steph! You're almost done! Hang in there!

Good luck with your next clomid cycle, Hopeful! 

Wow, you conceived your son on your FIRST round of 50mg clomid!!! That's amazing news! I truly hope we're so lucky. That'd be awesome.

I'm taking my fourth pill in about an hour. Tomorrow will be my last day. Had a mild headache yesterday evening, but the main thing about clomid for me is the HOT FLASHES. Holy moly. They have been hitting me harder and harder. I've also been extremely lethargic, sleepy, and tired feeling. My ovaries (or ovary area) feel like they're doing something. Not hurting or cramping, but I don't know... Hopefully they're gettin' busy making a follicle or two!! lol

FX for all of us!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was extremely lucky I didn't really notice any side effects to clomid except I was abit warmer over all which is good cos I'm normally always freezing so hubby was happy to have me agree on the aircon temp for a week!


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey hopeful, it's great to hear about success, hope you are as lucky this time!


----------



## Starbunny711

Is it normal to be having painful twinges in the abdomen//ovary area on CD 6? (4th day of clomid, taking it CD3-7). It seems like it would be too early for ovulation pains and they aren't terrible, but does this mean stuff is going down in there? That'd be great if good follies are growing.


----------



## bumble333bee

Starbunny711 said:


> Is it normal to be having painful twinges in the abdomen//ovary area on CD 6? (4th day of clomid, taking it CD3-7). It seems like it would be too early for ovulation pains and they aren't terrible, but does this mean stuff is going down in there? That'd be great if good follies are growing.

Hi Starbunny, I am on my second round of 50, and am on my 5th day on Clomid. With both cycles I have had the same painful twinges on both sides. Really uncomfortable. I *think* it is normal, as I have read that a lot of other people have had the same issue.


----------



## Starbunny711

bumble333bee said:


> Hi Starbunny, I am on my second round of 50, and am on my 5th day on Clomid. With both cycles I have had the same painful twinges on both sides. Really uncomfortable. I *think* it is normal, as I have read that a lot of other people have had the same issue.

Thanks, Bumble! Yeah, things were pretty uncomfortable yesterday night and now I just took my last pill, so I'm betting they'll be pretty uncomfy today and maybe tomorrow. I'll deal with it, though. Especially if it means they're working properly! ;)


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm worried it won't work for me this cycle just because I haven't got pains yet although I I ly just had my last pill yesterday and didnt start getting pains until 4 days after last pill. I'm probably worried about nothing.


----------



## Trina86

Well, shit. I had my day 21 progesterone blood work done yesterday, and got a call today (at work and I cried my eyes out after) that my progesterone was only 1.4. So didn't ovulate-they were looking for anything over 10. I can't believe I didn't o even on clomid. To say I'm devastated is an understatement. Never mind that I'm obviously not pregnant or going to be this cycle, but seriously what is WRONG with my body! I felt so optimistic too because I am on day 22 and still no spotting or any sign of AF. For the first time in a year I am just praying my AF shows up soon so I can get started on next cycle. They have upped my dose from 50mg to 100mg day 3-7.
Sorry for the negative post, I am just having a really hard day. I know that some people end up ovulating on a higher dose, so I hope that's the case for me.


----------



## Starbunny711

Oh, Trina. I'm so sorry to hear that! :( Maybe you'll ovulate late? If not, hopefully the higher doses will really, REALLY work well for you! Hang in there!


----------



## Trina86

Thanks Starbunny. Maybe I will ovulate late, maybe not. I was quite optimistic the 50 mg would make me o. Fingers crossed 100mg works out!


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey Trina, looks like 50mg didn't work for me this cycle either. If I don't get AF by day 35 (which is unlikely) I'll be on to 100mg. Here's hoping it does the trick for both of us!


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Ladies - I have PCOS and am on my 2nd round of Clomid (50mg on CD5-9). Today I had my u/s for follicle check. It appears that I have 2 follicles that are half way to where they should be. My doc has ordered a 2nd round of 50mg Clomid (2nd round for this cycle) to be started tonight. I then have another u/s on Tuesday to see if the extra Clomid helps. If not or if I don't get pregnant this cycle then my doc is switching me to Femara. 

Trina - I feel for you and hope you have more success on your higher dose.

Lovecakes - hoping the higher dose works for you as well.


----------



## steph_466

Thinking about you Trina! Sorry the 50 mg dose didnt work :( Keep your hopes up that it will next month :) One step at a time hun!


----------



## Trina86

LoveCakes said:


> Hey Trina, looks like 50mg didn't work for me this cycle either. If I don't get AF by day 35 (which is unlikely) I'll be on to 100mg. Here's hoping it does the trick for both of us!

Hi Lovecakes, good luck on the increased dose! What cd are you on? I'm on cd 23 and don't know when to expect AF. Keep me posted on how things go!


----------



## Trina86

Thanks Steph! 
Skarcm2010 I hope the increased dose gets those follies growing! I wish I was monitored with u/s too. Keep me posted on how it goes!


----------



## Lemonade

Glad the raspberry leaf tea is going ok MummyDonz. I might look in to it too, as worried 150mg will thin my lining out (was ok on 50 and 100mg).

Hope you are feeling better now Steph, that sounds miserable.

Welcome hopefulfor1st!

Good luck Starbunny! Hopefully all the signs mean something is happening down there!

I'm so sorry Trina. Don't lose hope - 50mg is a very low dose. You still have a good chance with 100mg. You might ovulate late, my scans showed no growth last cycle and then I ovulated on CD 29.

Welcome skarcm! It sounds like you have a good proactive doctor.

I'm on CD 9 today and still getting hot flashes from the Clomid. Also had the vision issue again, but again it was on the day I had finished Clomid so didn't bother ringing this time and it's gone away. Follicle scan on Tuesday!


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey Trina, I'm on day 18. I'm keeping an eye out for EWCM as I had this for three days around ovulation last cycle. Dr didn't seem to thing ovualtion was too likely but OH is hopeful.

Glad you're over the worst of the symptoms Lemonade, Tuesday isn't too far away.


----------



## Trina86

Lemonade said:


> I'm so sorry Trina. Don't lose hope - 50mg is a very low dose. You still have a good chance with 100mg. You might ovulate late, my scans showed no growth last cycle and then I ovulated on CD 29.

Thanks for that info! Mind me asking how you know when you o'd? Were you temping?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thank you, I get my script in 4 days I'm very excited, I don't think he'll put me on provera first to induce AF as they didn't last time...I just started it 4 months into a long anovulatory cycle, I suspect they'll just give me a progesterone test and give me the ok the next day to start as long as I haven't recently oved. I'm so excited to start! My son was born on my first round of 50 so I'm hopeful ill be so lucky again, I've only ovulated once in the 8 months since I had him and it was a surprise BFP that ended in a chemical, that was just after starting metformin and now it's been nearly 2 months and it seems I'm not ovulating again!


----------



## Lemonade

Trina, I wasn't temping (wish I had though..) but I kept doing OPKs after my clinic had abandoned the cycle and got a positive on CD28 - I know you can get false negative OPKs but then I got AF exactly 14 days later on my own (I never get it on my own!). 14 days a normal luteal phase, so I am pretty sure I did ovulate. I'm temping this month in case of late ovulation again as my clinic stops monitoring me around CD20 if there are no dominant follies.


----------



## MummyDonz

Cd9 for me and really worried I'm not going to ovulate. Clomid worked brilliantly on cd10 last month which was my first month but so far nothing!


----------



## bumble333bee

I just had my 10 day ultrasound. It looks like I have a 15, a 14, and a 13! Going in on Monday to have another ultrasound and hopefully get the go ahead to take my trigger shot. Lets hope this month is the month!


----------



## MummyDonz

bumble333bee said:


> I just had my 10 day ultrasound. It looks like I have a 15, a 14, and a 13! Going in on Monday to have another ultrasound and hopefully get the go ahead to take my trigger shot. Lets hope this month is the month!

That's fab! 3 good size follies for cd10


----------



## Lemonade

It's still really early MummyDonz - there is time for the Clomid to work!

That sounds like a great result for CD10 bumblebee :)


----------



## skarcm2010

Bumblebee - A big Woo Hoo coming your way! Hoping you have success this cycle. 

MummyDonz - hang in there. I ovulate late on Clomid. Last cycle was CD18 and so far I'm on track for the same.

Lemonade - Let us know how your u/s goes on Tuesday. Tuesday is when I have my second follicle scan. I will be thinking of you.

Hopefulfor1st - keeping my fingers crossed that this cycle works for you.

Trina86 - will your doctor not do a u/s for you? I'm surprised that your doc isn't more proactive. I had a crappy doc first time around but now I have a really good one. She has PCOS like me so I think that helps her to be more understanding.

Lovecakes - how's it going? Any luck on EWCM?


----------



## MummyDonz

skarcm2010 said:


> Bumblebee - A big Woo Hoo coming your way! Hoping you have success this cycle.
> 
> MummyDonz - hang in there. I ovulate late on Clomid. Last cycle was CD18 and so far I'm on track for the same.
> 
> Lemonade - Let us know how your u/s goes on Tuesday. Tuesday is when I have my second follicle scan. I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Hopefulfor1st - keeping my fingers crossed that this cycle works for you.
> 
> Trina86 - will your doctor not do a u/s for you? I'm surprised that your doc isn't more proactive. I had a crappy doc first time around but now I have a really good one. She has PCOS like me so I think that helps her to be more understanding.
> 
> Lovecakes - how's it going? Any luck on EWCM?

Thanks. I think it's because I ovulated in cd12 first cycle that I was hoping for the same. Partner is away Tue-Fri so later would be better actually. I'll continue with the opk's and temping.


----------



## Trina86

Skarcm, I really wish I had u/s done. How it works at the fertility specialist in my city is, unfortunately, first round of treatment is 3 months on clomid and only monitored with day 21 bloods. I assume after that possible IUI. It's hard to get an appointment and my doctor was just assigned, I'm not sure if I can request a new one. Although I suspect I have PCOS and his bio says that is one of his areas of "interest" so I guess we will see what happens. I wish I could have demanded an ultrasound and a trigger shot though.


----------



## skarcm2010

Trina86 - Hopefully whenever you have an appt with your new doctor you will be able to express your concern about possible PCOS. Once I knew for sure that I had PCOS, I was able to do some research online. Then I was able to take a list of questions to my doctor. I asked my doctor about the trigger shot and she said that is for when you have a follicle ready and mine weren't ready. She didn't seem to be a big fan of them. However I do sort of feel like an experiment with taking a second round of Clomid during the same cycle, lol. I guess I will just have to wait until Tuesday to find out.


----------



## steph_466

Sounds like a few good things happening on here lately :) Trina where are you located? Sorry to ask, Im just seeing a lot of the same things on the forum here, the ultrasounds the trigger shots. Just more tests than my doc has mentioned. I got the day 21 bloods the first month of clomid but nothing after that. Im on my third round of clomid now, on CD11. Oct 4 I have an appt with my obgyn so about five days before af is due I believe. Im just not sure what to expect? I dont know what the next step is :(


----------



## Starbunny711

Hi, ladies!

It looks like many of us are in the same "few day range" here. CD11 for me today. Last night was our first scheduled night (when the doc thinks our fertile window will be). I've purposely avoided temping and OPKs (because they stress me out even more) and I've just been trusting//hoping. Well, I suppose day 3-7 of clomid and then being on estrogen since CD8 has made things a bit um...*dry*...like to the extreme. I'm used to NOT having a problem with that (I hear many women with PCOS are like me and typically have EWCM all the time), but with all the clomid and hormones I'm on, things are different and last night was very uncomfortable. Do you ladies have any sperm-friendly lubricant suggestions other than pre-seed? It's a tad more expensive than I'd like to buy. I'm trying the Robitussin 3x a day thing, but I only started yesterday and I suppose it has to take a few days to work? 

Having a hard time not feeling frustrated and emotional today. Since I"m not being monitored with u/s, I have no idea what's happening in my body. I keep feeling "pressure" and "twinges" in my ovaries area, so I guess it's doing something. The hot flashes on top of being emotional and getting poor sleep are starting to make this cycle very challenging. I'm trying to keep a cool head and maintain calm and trust and not get stressed out. 

I know you ladies know how this feels. Just had to vent a little. I truly hope you are all having a great day!!


----------



## LoveCakes

Skarcm and lemonad good luck tomorrow.

Starbunny, sounds like it is doing something though I'm sure it's a pain not knowing exactly what.

No EWCM yet, I'm writing off this cycle i think. My boobs have been sore today which has happened before on Provera and last month after ovulation but no ovulation signs. I'm doing OPKs every other day as I'm waiting on more in the post and last time I had a 1 day fade in. Also I started temping again and it was really low, I haven't bothered last 2 weeks as I had a few really early mornings and was sick.


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Starbunny - Vent anytime. There are many of us with PCOS and who are on Clomid. I am having some of the same side effects as you with the Clomid. Last night I didn't sleep well at all and never mind that it felt like it was 100 degrees in my house. Keep us posted on how you are doing.

LoveCakes - I wouldn't totally give up until AF arrives. I ovulate late on Clomid so even if I think I'm out I still can't quite give up until I see AF.


----------



## Starbunny711

Thanks, Skarcm2010! My hubby and I talked it over and we decided that the pre-seed would most likely be the least stressful solution and went ahead and purchased some. Hopefully it will help on those extra dry days. ;) Thanks for letting me vent! LOL. Yeah, PCOS can be such a headache sometimes (both figuratively and literally...)

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## steph_466

Awe starbunny good to see you and dh talked it trough and hopefully found something that makes things a bit easier! :) Skarcm how late did you ovulate?? And what cd did you take the clomid??


----------



## bumble333bee

Trina86 said:


> Skarcm, I really wish I had u/s done. How it works at the fertility specialist in my city is, unfortunately, first round of treatment is 3 months on clomid and only monitored with day 21 bloods. I assume after that possible IUI. It's hard to get an appointment and my doctor was just assigned, I'm not sure if I can request a new one. Although I suspect I have PCOS and his bio says that is one of his areas of "interest" so I guess we will see what happens. I wish I could have demanded an ultrasound and a trigger shot though.

That sounds so aggravating Trina! Yes, if you don't mind, where are you located- which state? How frustrating to put your family in the hands of someone you didn't even get to choose! Hoping everything works out for you!

I went in for my 12 day ultrasound today and had a 19 and a 16. Taking the trigger tonight for a Wednesday IUI. Staying positive and telling myself that this WILL be the month it happens.


----------



## Ss83

LoveCakes said:


> Skarcm and lemonad good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Starbunny, sounds like it is doing something though I'm sure it's a pain not knowing exactly what.
> 
> No EWCM yet, I'm writing off this cycle i think. My boobs have been sore today which has happened before on Provera and last month after ovulation but no ovulation signs. I'm doing OPKs every other day as I'm waiting on more in the post and last time I had a 1 day fade in. Also I started temping again and it was really low, I haven't bothered last 2 weeks as I had a few really early mornings and was sick.

Hello! Was just having a nosey to see how you are all doing.

Re ewcm just wanted to day I had absolutely none when I ovulated on clomid so don't rely on that as a definite indicator of ovulation.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## steph_466

Thanks sarah that is really good to no :) I havent really seem much since the clomid so I was starting to wonder. Fingers crossed Bumblebee!! :)


----------



## skarcm2010

steph - This cycle was weird for me. I took 50mg of Clomid on CD5-9, then had an ultrasound on CD12. Last cycle I ovulated on CD18. At my u/s I had two follicles that looked to be on track for ovulation on CD18, but to try and make sure they mature (I have PCOS) my doc issued another round of 50mg Clomid to be taken CD12-CD16. Today I have my second ultrasound to see if that extra Clomid gave the 2 follicles the boost they needed to make it to maturity. The Clomid seems to almost wipe out my CM except for right before I ovulate then I did get the ewcm last cycle so I'm hoping for the same this cycle.

Bumblebee - That sounds like good news!!! Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Conceived twice and never seen ewcm!


----------



## skarcm2010

hopefulfor1st said:


> Conceived twice and never seen ewcm!

Hopefulfor1st - I see you are back on the Clomid train tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Trina86

steph_466 said:


> Sounds like a few good things happening on here lately :) Trina where are you located? Sorry to ask, Im just seeing a lot of the same things on the forum here, the ultrasounds the trigger shots. Just more tests than my doc has mentioned. I got the day 21 bloods the first month of clomid but nothing after that. Im on my third round of clomid now, on CD11. Oct 4 I have an appt with my obgyn so about five days before af is due I believe. Im just not sure what to expect? I dont know what the next step is :(

Hi Steph! I'm from Canada. I see you are too! :) I don't know if my doc is being so lax because Ive never been on clomid, maybe he will bring out the big guns for me after these first 3 months. Hopefully it's not a waste of time!

So I'm on cd 27 and no sign at all of AF, but I'm not feeling hopeful since I was told I didn't ovulate. If this is in fact an anovulatory cycle any ideas on if I should wait out AF or call in for provera? Or how long I should wait for AF before taking provera? I've never been on that before. I'm anxious to get started on cycle 2.
Best of luck to all you lovely ladies! :dust:


----------



## Trina86

Also, now I have EWCM on day 27. What?


----------



## Lemonade

How's everything going hopefulfor1st? Did you get your prescription today?

That sounds so frustrating, Trina. Especially when they haven't given you a diagnosis. Hope you can get a better doctor. I would call in for the Provera just in case, my clinic says not to take it before CD30 and after a negative pregnancy test.

Starbunny - Makes me super super dry too (except around ovulation). I have had thrush after both my previous doses of Clomid and I'm sure that is what's causing it. I'm doing the Robitussin as well as Preseed this cycle too. Preseed is expensive but if you use it sparingly (it comes with these tube things for inserting the stuff, but I find that is way too much). Mine has lasted us for months. Hope you feel better soon!

I hope you get some answers soon Lovecakes - waiting is the worst!

Your ultrasound sounds positive Bumblebee :) There's no reason why this month shouldn't be your month!

Hi SS! How is everything going with your pregnancy?

My scan today went well. The nurse calculated me to be on CD12 not CD13, not sure how I miscalculated that, but oh well...I have one 14mm follicle on my right ovary and one 12mm on my left. My lining is great at 9mm (I was so worried that the Clomid would thin it out!) so the nurse said it looks like I'm going to ovulate sooner rather than later. I go back for another scan on Thursday. So happy to have had a positive scan for once!


----------



## skarcm2010

I had my u/s today and my uterine lining is good, but no dominant follicles. There are a few that could still mature and cause ovulation. I was told to not take my last clomid pill as I'm really close to having Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). I go for my progesterone test either Monday or Tuesday. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then it is on to Femara for me as Clomid is to dangerous for me. I guess now it is just wait and see. So not bad news, but not good news either.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bumble333bee

Trina86 said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a few good things happening on here lately :) Trina where are you located? Sorry to ask, Im just seeing a lot of the same things on the forum here, the ultrasounds the trigger shots. Just more tests than my doc has mentioned. I got the day 21 bloods the first month of clomid but nothing after that. Im on my third round of clomid now, on CD11. Oct 4 I have an appt with my obgyn so about five days before af is due I believe. Im just not sure what to expect? I dont know what the next step is :(
> 
> Hi Steph! I'm from Canada. I see you are too! :) I don't know if my doc is being so lax because Ive never been on clomid, maybe he will bring out the big guns for me after these first 3 months. Hopefully it's not a waste of time!
> 
> So I'm on cd 27 and no sign at all of AF, but I'm not feeling hopeful since I was told I didn't ovulate. If this is in fact an anovulatory cycle any ideas on if I should wait out AF or call in for provera? Or how long I should wait for AF before taking provera? I've never been on that before. I'm anxious to get started on cycle 2.
> Best of luck to all you lovely ladies! :dust:Click to expand...

If no AF on day 27 I think you should defiantly still be hopeful. You never know!


----------



## bumble333bee

Lemonade said:


> How's everything going hopefulfor1st? Did you get your prescription today?
> 
> That sounds so frustrating, Trina. Especially when they haven't given you a diagnosis. Hope you can get a better doctor. I would call in for the Provera just in case, my clinic says not to take it before CD30 and after a negative pregnancy test.
> 
> Starbunny - Makes me super super dry too (except around ovulation). I have had thrush after both my previous doses of Clomid and I'm sure that is what's causing it. I'm doing the Robitussin as well as Preseed this cycle too. Preseed is expensive but if you use it sparingly (it comes with these tube things for inserting the stuff, but I find that is way too much). Mine has lasted us for months. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon Lovecakes - waiting is the worst!
> 
> Your ultrasound sounds positive Bumblebee :) There's no reason why this month shouldn't be your month!
> 
> Hi SS! How is everything going with your pregnancy?
> 
> My scan today went well. The nurse calculated me to be on CD12 not CD13, not sure how I miscalculated that, but oh well...I have one 14mm follicle on my right ovary and one 12mm on my left. My lining is great at 9mm (I was so worried that the Clomid would thin it out!) so the nurse said it looks like I'm going to ovulate sooner rather than later. I go back for another scan on Thursday. So happy to have had a positive scan for once!

A 14 and 12 sound great! Maybe this month is your month. I will keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies. In cd13 and took an opk from Tesco and the test line was the same as control line however wasn't darker like last month and I took a clear blue to check and it was negative. What do you ladies think...ovulation brewing? I'm hoping to hold out till Fri (cd15) as partner is away till then.


----------



## skarcm2010

MummyDonz - I'm not sure. Maybe you are just getting close to high fertility.


My doctor emailed me last night and thinks I still have a chance at ovulation this cycle, but probably a slim one. She did say that ovulation could be delayed a few days to a week due to the extra round of clomid. The doctor at my u/s told me to get some OPK's and start them. Normally I don't use them as my PCOS causes them to all be positive, but I thought what the heck and bought some. I took one last night and it was negative, which gave me a little hope that they might work this time. My progesterone test got pushed back to next Friday to account for the (hopefully) delay in ovulation. Now it is just a wait and see game.


----------



## Lemonade

If the line was the same colour as the control line, then I'd say ovulation is brewing MummyDonz. Hopefully it's positive next time you test.

Fingers crossed for those OPKs Skarcm!


----------



## LoveCakes

Lemonade said:


> My scan today went well. The nurse calculated me to be on CD12 not CD13, not sure how I miscalculated that, but oh well...I have one 14mm follicle on my right ovary and one 12mm on my left. My lining is great at 9mm (I was so worried that the Clomid would thin it out!) so the nurse said it looks like I'm going to ovulate sooner rather than later. I go back for another scan on Thursday. So happy to have had a positive scan for once!

That's great Lemonade, it so rare to get good news in ltttc you have to just enjoy it when it happens. Fingers crossed!



skarcm2010 said:


> I had my u/s today and my uterine lining is good, but no dominant follicles. There are a few that could still mature and cause ovulation. I was told to not take my last clomid pill as I'm really close to having Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). I go for my progesterone test either Monday or Tuesday. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then it is on to Femara for me as Clomid is to dangerous for me. I guess now it is just wait and see. So not bad news, but not good news either.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Sorry to hear that Skarcm, see what happens this cycle, there's still a chance. It's good they caught on early about the OHSS, that would have been awful! Look after yourself

MummyDonz, I'd keep taking the OPKs, you might get a more positive one tomorrow, good luck!

Bumblebee, that's good news!

Trina, I was told to wait until day 35 then start Provera which sucks but I think they want to make sure. EWCM sounds positive, you could ring up and get the Prvoera but give it a few days?

Sarah, how are you doing, I see you're 11 weeks, are you telling people soon? Thanks for the advice about EWCM, I was looking in particular as I had a really clear patch for the first time ever last month when I ovulated for the first time ever. I've given in and am back to temping and OPKs though. no sign of anything yet though.

Sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## skarcm2010

I was not feeling like I had all the information from yesterday and I didn't get to directly talk to my own doctor. This morning I emailed my doctor to ask some more questions. One question I asked her was how big was my largest follicle (the other doctor yesterday didn't tell me). She came back and said 16mm. That is definitely more positive than the other doctor led me to believe. I'm going to keep the faith until there is a reason for me not to.


----------



## bumble333bee

skarcm2010 said:


> I was not feeling like I had all the information from yesterday and I didn't get to directly talk to my own doctor. This morning I emailed my doctor to ask some more questions. One question I asked her was how big was my largest follicle (the other doctor yesterday didn't tell me). She came back and said 16mm. That is definitely more positive than the other doctor led me to believe. I'm going to keep the faith until there is a reason for me not to.

16 sounds good! What cycle day are you on?


----------



## skarcm2010

bumble333bee said:


> 16 sounds good! What cycle day are you on?

I'm on CD17, but my doctor said that this cycle will run longer because of the 2nd round of clomid that she added. I took clomid CD5-9 and then again on CD12-15. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. If it doesn't work then at least I'm off of the Clomid train. I will be starting Femara next cycle.


----------



## Starbunny711

Wow! Seems like a lot of us are mid-cycle. Keep the updates coming! Good luck to all of you!!

So, my hubby has been sick so we weren't able to dtd last night (yipes!), but we're hopefully gonna be able to tonight. I got a positive OPK this morning, but the line was maybe a teensy shade lighter than the control line, so I'm definitely gonna do one every day for a while to see if it goes from positive to negative like it should. I realize that with PCOS it could be a false positive, but we'll see. :) Hopefully we didn't miss a window because we missed last night. We are doing bd every other day per our doctor's instructions. So this means we'll have been two days without bd because of last night. FX that we're still good! LOL.


----------



## Kamal87

Hi Girls,
I have been TTC for three years but in jan 2013 i found i hv PCOS. Now i am going to start Clomid from Oct. Anybody there who will start clomid frm oct?? I am really excited and on the same time little bit worried, plz give me some hope. :happydance:


----------



## Starbunny711

Kamal87 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have been TTC for three years but in jan 2013 i found i hv PCOS. Now i am going to start Clomid from Oct. Anybody there who will start clomid frm oct?? I am really excited and on the same time little bit worried, plz give me some hope. :happydance:


Hey, Kamal87! Welcome to the thread! Good luck with your first round of clomid!! FX for you! I'm on my first round currently (well, my first cycle with clomid, on CD14). I, too, have PCOS. I'm really hoping it works for me. I should find out if it has worked or not around mid-October. :)


----------



## MummyDonz

My specialist has said to stop using opk's and temping as it is causing unnecessary worry for me. Just take the clomid as he advised. I guess I'll just see if I get a period this cycle. If not, guess I didn't ovulate. Now in cd14 so we'll see what happens.


----------



## skarcm2010

MummyDonz said:


> My specialist has said to stop using opk's and temping as it is causing unnecessary worry for me. Just take the clomid as he advised. I guess I'll just see if I get a period this cycle. If not, guess I didn't ovulate. Now in cd14 so we'll see what happens.

MummyDonz - let us know how you fair.


----------



## skarcm2010

Kamal87 - Welcome :hi: I also have PCOS and am on my second cycle of Clomid. Good luck to you and keep us posted.


----------



## Lemonade

skarcm2010 said:


> I was not feeling like I had all the information from yesterday and I didn't get to directly talk to my own doctor. This morning I emailed my doctor to ask some more questions. One question I asked her was how big was my largest follicle (the other doctor yesterday didn't tell me). She came back and said 16mm. That is definitely more positive than the other doctor led me to believe. I'm going to keep the faith until there is a reason for me not to.

A 16mm sounds good! There is definitely not a reason to lose hope :)


Starbunny - great news that you got a positive OPK! Hope your DH feels better soon so you can get back to baby making.

Welcome Kamal! I have PCOS too, and am on my third cycle of Clomid. I hope your Clomid journey is short and you get your BFP soon :) 

Good luck MummyDonz, hopefully you are able to relax a bit and not worry too much.

I just got back from my second scan and I have a 19mm follicle...finally a mature follicle seen on screen! The 12mm follicle on my left ovary has shrunk back (or disappeared, not sure, but there was nothing over 11mm...). My lining is 10.1mm, so the nurse said everything looked "ideal". I just need to get a confirmed ovulation now, so going for a CD21 a blood test next Thursday, which will actually be CD21 :):)


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade - That is great news!!! Sounds like everything is on track for you this cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get good news next Thursday.


----------



## Kamal87

Thnx Starbunny711 nd Fx for you n i hope it'll work for you :hugs:
I'm 26 years old nd hv been married for five years. When i found out i have PCOS, it was really shoked for me becaz my periods have always been regular (29-30) n i'm nt overweight. Gyn. told that i don't ovulate regular. Now i'm waiting for my periods to start so i can start my first round of clomid. Let's see wht will happen next month..:winkwink:

Skarcm2010 Thnx dear and Good luck.:flower:

Lemonade thanks! I hope we get soon good news from you :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyDonz said:


> My specialist has said to stop using opk's and temping as it is causing unnecessary worry for me. Just take the clomid as he advised. I guess I'll just see if I get a period this cycle. If not, guess I didn't ovulate. Now in cd14 so we'll see what happens.

I agree 100% if you are having regular sex what do u have to benefit from it


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kamal87 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have been TTC for three years but in jan 2013 i found i hv PCOS. Now i am going to start Clomid from Oct. Anybody there who will start clomid frm oct?? I am really excited and on the same time little bit worried, plz give me some hope. :happydance:


I was going to start a few days ago but blood work showed I was in my 2ww...so now I'm waiting on AF so I can start!


----------



## skarcm2010

hopefulfor1st said:


> I was going to start a few days ago but blood work showed I was in my 2ww...so now I'm waiting on AF so I can start!

Hopefully AF will arrive on time so that you can get started.


----------



## Kamal87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kamal87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I have been TTC for three years but in jan 2013 i found i hv PCOS. Now i am going to start Clomid from Oct. Anybody there who will start clomid frm oct?? I am really excited and on the same time little bit worried, plz give me some hope. :happydance:
> 
> 
> I was going to start a few days ago but blood work showed I was in my 2ww...so now I'm waiting on AF so I can start!Click to expand...


hopefulfor1st Good luck and will start clomid together :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kamal87 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamal87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I have been TTC for three years but in jan 2013 i found i hv PCOS. Now i am going to start Clomid from Oct. Anybody there who will start clomid frm oct?? I am really excited and on the same time little bit worried, plz give me some hope. :happydance:
> 
> 
> I was going to start a few days ago but blood work showed I was in my 2ww...so now I'm waiting on AF so I can start!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st Good luck and will start clomid together :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes all I know is on Wednesday I had a blood test before starting clomid and it showed my progesterone was in the tww! My progesterone was only 6.1 so that means I was either very early in my tww and it was still on its way up (here's hoping!) or I was late in my tww and hadn't conceived (otherwise it would have gone up and stayed up) so I'm HOPING AF won't show and I don't need to start clomid!


----------



## Kamal87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kamal87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamal87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I have been TTC for three years but in jan 2013 i found i hv PCOS. Now i am going to start Clomid from Oct. Anybody there who will start clomid frm oct?? I am really excited and on the same time little bit worried, plz give me some hope. :happydance:
> 
> 
> I was going to start a few days ago but blood work showed I was in my 2ww...so now I'm waiting on AF so I can start!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st Good luck and will start clomid together :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes all I know is on Wednesday I had a blood test before starting clomid and it showed my progesterone was in the tww! My progesterone was only 6.1 so that means I was either very early in my tww and it was still on its way up (here's hoping!) or I was late in my tww and hadn't conceived (otherwise it would have gone up and stayed up) so I'm HOPING AF won't show and I don't need to start clomid!Click to expand...

Ok n good luck, keep us posting hopefulfor1st :hugs:


----------



## Lemonade

Wow, great news that you are in the TWW, hopeful! Maybe you will get a BFP and not need to start Clomid?!

My OPK was positive tonight (CD 16) so let the BDing begin! 

Question for you all....at my scan the nurse gave me a request for blood work to test for ovulation (so I can go to my GP instead of the hospital) and said to go in for the blood test on Thursday, which would be 7 days since my scan. I know from testing with OPKs that I won't actually ovulate until tomorrow, or more likely Monday and according to what I've read, progesterone peaks at 7DPO, which would be Sunday 6th or Monday 7th for me. Would it even be positive for ovulation if I am only 3/4DPO? What should I do - go in Thursday like I was told and risk it being too early or wait until the following Monday? Thanks for your advice! :)


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade said:


> Wow, great news that you are in the TWW, hopeful! Maybe you will get a BFP and not need to start Clomid?!
> 
> My OPK was positive tonight (CD 16) so let the BDing begin!
> 
> Question for you all....at my scan the nurse gave me a request for blood work to test for ovulation (so I can go to my GP instead of the hospital) and said to go in for the blood test on Thursday, which would be 7 days since my scan. I know from testing with OPKs that I won't actually ovulate until tomorrow, or more likely Monday and according to what I've read, progesterone peaks at 7DPO, which would be Sunday 6th or Monday 7th for me. Would it even be positive for ovulation if I am only 3/4DPO? What should I do - go in Thursday like I was told and risk it being too early or wait until the following Monday? Thanks for your advice! :)

Hi Lemonade - My doctor says that anything over 5 is considered ovulation. This confused me because I read online that unmedicated cycles should be over 10 and medicated over 15. She said the number would depend on how good the corpus luteum is and then also like with me when I gave her all my information we found out that I had my test to soon. Last cycle we checked to early, but she still knew. We thought I had ovulated earlier, but actually I had ovulated sometime right before the test. I got my positive OPK today and have my progesterone test this coming Friday. I will be emailing my doctor tomorrow to see if she still wants me to do it on Friday. I will let you know what she says. Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks Skarcm, that's really useful. It would be really interesting to hear what your doctor says. Good news that you got you +OPK too! 

I'm waiting for my OPK to go negative (I surged for 2 days last cycle too) and then I think I'll make a decision. I'm leaning towards going in Friday and hoping for a later in the day appointment. My GP is always closed over the weekend and don't really want to leave it until Monday as my nurse said Thursday.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lemonade said:


> Thanks Skarcm, that's really useful. It would be really interesting to hear what your doctor says. Good news that you got you +OPK too!
> 
> I'm waiting for my OPK to go negative (I surged for 2 days last cycle too) and then I think I'll make a decision. I'm leaning towards going in Friday and hoping for a later in the day appointment. My GP is always closed over the weekend and don't really want to leave it until Monday as my nurse said Thursday.

On my clomid round I had what i later realised was ov pain on the Sunday (cd21) and my blood test was 8am Monday (cd22), my progesterone came in at 7.1 and my fs said either weak ov (non viable for pregnancy) or late ov so did another blood cd29 and it was 36. Then I realized the pain from the Sunday was ov and I'd oved cd21, cd31 I got a positive hpt (10dpo) so my point is that even the day after ov they were able to confirm I'd oved they just did it again a week later to be sure and by then it was much higher, so I think at 4/5 dpo would be fine! Oh and that ov date was confirmed with my dating scan. 
I had a blood test Wednesday just gone too and my progesterone was 6.1 so I'm thinking I'm about 6dpo if we assume my numbers are about the same but I guess we'll see within 8 days!


----------



## Starbunny711

I'm on CD18 today. I think I may have had some OV pain on Saturday (CD16), but I can't be sure. Since then, I've not really had any sensation "down there" whereas before and up to CD16, I'd had cramping and then the sharp pain on CD16, so I'm hoping (really, really hoping) that means I've ovulated. I've got my CD21 blood test this Thursday. I'll probably go in mid-morning to get my blood test. Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results for a progesterone blood draw? 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Trina86

Hi Starbunny, I got my progesterone results back in 24 hours. Not sure if its possible to get them sooner though.


----------



## Lemonade

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lemonade said:
> 
> 
> On my clomid round I had what i later realised was ov pain on the Sunday (cd21) and my blood test was 8am Monday (cd22), my progesterone came in at 7.1 and my fs said either weak ov (non viable for pregnancy) or late ov so did another blood cd29 and it was 36. Then I realized the pain from the Sunday was ov and I'd oved cd21, cd31 I got a positive hpt (10dpo) so my point is that even the day after ov they were able to confirm I'd oved they just did it again a week later to be sure and by then it was much higher, so I think at 4/5 dpo would be fine! Oh and that ov date was confirmed with my dating scan.
> I had a blood test Wednesday just gone too and my progesterone was 6.1 so I'm thinking I'm about 6dpo if we assume my numbers are about the same but I guess we'll see within 8 days!
> 
> That's really good to hear too, thanks Hopeful! Good to hear that you got a BFP that cycle too.
> 
> Good luck for Thursday, Starbunny! I'm not sure how long it takes to get the results back, but my nurse said not to call until after the weekend if I went in on Thursday. I think it takes different amounts of time in different places though.Click to expand...


----------



## Starbunny711

Lemonade said:


> That's really good to hear too, thanks Hopeful! Good to hear that you got a BFP that cycle too.
> 
> Good luck for Thursday, Starbunny! I'm not sure how long it takes to get the results back, but my nurse said not to call until after the weekend if I went in on Thursday. I think it takes different amounts of time in different places though.

Thanks, Lemonade! 

So, I did another OPK today (even though I swore I wouldn't do another) and it was negative!! There was a faint, SUPER faint test line (could barely see it unless you looked way close). That is great news, to me. It gives me a lot of hope that my previous 2 positive OPKs from a few days ago were really positive and that I have in fact ovulated. :) Oooooo I hope I get good news about that progesterone draw! :)

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny711 said:


> So, I did another OPK today (even though I swore I wouldn't do another) and it was negative!! There was a faint, SUPER faint test line (could barely see it unless you looked way close). That is great news, to me. It gives me a lot of hope that my previous 2 positive OPKs from a few days ago were really positive and that I have in fact ovulated. :) Oooooo I hope I get good news about that progesterone draw! :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!

Starbunny - that sounds promising! Let us know how the progesterone test goes. I'm going for mine next Monday.


----------



## steph_466

I havent been on in almost a week now. I really dont have any news. I thought I was going to ovulate this month, had the pains then I realized the pains were on my left side. ( I dont have a tube on my left) So I really dont know what that means! But probably safe to say I didnt ovulate. OBgyn appt Friday though :)


----------



## MummyDonz

I too haven't been on here for a while. Cd19 and no ovulation yet still! Specialist said to stop worrying and there's no reson why it won't work as first month was fine.


----------



## MummyDonz

Just had a lot of ewcm but negative opk. I've had watery cm for 2 days. Maybe I'm gearing up for it! Partner is away until Friday so I'll probably miss it this month..typical!


----------



## Starbunny711

So...curiosity is KILLING me. I cannot WAIT to take an HPT. Wowmygosh. How do you ladies do it!? How do you keep yourselves occupied during the TWW? I'm "possibly" on 5DOP (if I actually ovulated) and my fingers are itching to pull out an ERHPT. I know it would be WAY too early and I'm not letting myself touch it, since I think it would be acutely unwise. *Sigh*. What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves away from the bathroom cupboards and grocery store family planning aisles?


----------



## Lemonade

I'm terrible when in comes it comes to POAS too! I can't.stop.thinking.about.it. The TWW went by sooo slowly last cycle and then it was so disappointing to get a BFN/AF. This time I'm going to try to put any thoughts of pregnancy out of my mind until I get my blood results, because I may not have ovulated anyway. And then I'm going to try and keep myself busy (Maybe organising projects around the house? And work of course) until AF or test on Sunday 13th, which ever comes first. I'm the worst when I am sitting with my iPad googling all kinds of TWW symptoms, so I need to keep myself busy. I'm going away for work on the 13th and will need to test then because I want DH to be there. I'm interested to hear what other people do! 

Good luck at your appointment on Friday, Steph.

I hope ovulation is close, MummyDonz!


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade said:


> I'm terrible when in comes it comes to POAS too! I can't.stop.thinking.about.it. The TWW went by sooo slowly last cycle and then it was so disappointing to get a BFN/AF. This time I'm going to try to put any thoughts of pregnancy out of my mind until I get my blood results, because I may not have ovulated anyway. And then I'm going to try and keep myself busy (Maybe organising projects around the house? And work of course) until AF or test on Sunday 13th, which ever comes first. I'm the worst when I am sitting with my iPad googling all kinds of TWW symptoms, so I need to keep myself busy. I'm going away for work on the 13th and will need to test then because I want DH to be there. I'm interested to hear what other people do!
> 
> Good luck at your appointment on Friday, Steph.
> 
> I hope ovulation is close, MummyDonz!

Hi Lemonade - I'm a symptom googler too! I should probably wait to test until the 13 or 14 but know I won't hold out that long. Of course if my progesterone test comes back low on Monday then I obviously wouldn't test at all.


----------



## steph_466

I really cant say I do much of anything to keep my mind off it. Some months are just simply harder than the others I guess. I think im going to test tomorrow or the next day just to make sure before I go to the obgyn Friday. Hows everyone else?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm 7-8(?) dpo and been poas for days, lol


----------



## Starbunny711

hopefulfor1st said:


> I'm 7-8(?) dpo and been poas for days, lol

Oh my goodness! LOL. FX that you'll get a positive SUPER soon!!!

I was able to restrain myself yesterday from poas, but I'm really hoping I'll be able to keep up my restraint and not test until next week. I'll try my best.


----------



## MummyDonz

Christ...positive opk today cd20 and partner is away till Friday and only bd Sunday. What are my chances?


----------



## Starbunny711

MummyDonz said:


> Christ...positive opk today cd20 and partner is away till Friday and only bd Sunday. What are my chances?

Perhaps keep using the OPKs over the next couple days to see if your surge stays high? I know some ladies have several days of positives before they actually ovulate (or at least the ones I've seen in chart galleries have). Good luck to you!!!

Well, I finally broke down and took an I-know-this-is-silly-and-way-too-early-but-I've-just-got-to-get-it-out-of-my-system test. ;) Of course it was negative, but I'm only like (maybe) 6 DPO, if I've ovulated. I was just DYING to and I told myself that if I took one today for fun, then I had to really wait until next week to take another one. HAVE to. We'll see, LOL. I feel your TWW pain, ladies. It can be SO tough, this waiting...*grumble grumble*


----------



## MummyDonz

I only have 1 left so I'm going to temp now so will see that way. This is the only time that I've hopes ovulation will hold off a few days!


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny - I know how you feel. I always buy more than one test because I know that I can't hold back until I'm supposed to. Good luck on waiting until next week.

MummyDonz - let's hope O is cooperative this cycle and stays away for a couple more days.


----------



## steph_466

I did my test today, as I figured bfn. No surprise! Wish me luck at the obgyn friday! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Starbunny711 said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Christ...positive opk today cd20 and partner is away till Friday and only bd Sunday. What are my chances?
> 
> Perhaps keep using the OPKs over the next couple days to see if your surge stays high? I know some ladies have several days of positives before they actually ovulate (or at least the ones I've seen in chart galleries have). Good luck to you!!!
> 
> Well, I finally broke down and took an I-know-this-is-silly-and-way-too-early-but-I've-just-got-to-get-it-out-of-my-system test. ;) Of course it was negative, but I'm only like (maybe) 6 DPO, if I've ovulated. I was just DYING to and I told myself that if I took one today for fun, then I had to really wait until next week to take another one. HAVE to. We'll see, LOL. I feel your TWW pain, ladies. It can be SO tough, this waiting...*grumble grumble*Click to expand...



Lol, once ive tested I'm like "well I've broken the seal now I may as well keep going now!"


----------



## Trina86

steph_466 said:


> I did my test today, as I figured bfn. No surprise! Wish me luck at the obgyn friday! :)

Good luck Steph!

AFM, girls I am sorry but I have a TMI question. So, yesterday was CD 34 on my first clomid cycle (no o was determined at 21 day progesterone test). So CD 34 I had a small amount of brown spotting. Today also small amount of brown spotting-no need for anything but a panty liner. So usually I have some spotting before AF, but there doesn't seem to be any increase in the light brown spotting...my question is should I wait for red flow to count day 1? I'm worried that this brown discharge is actually AF on clomid as maybe my lining is really thin? Any thoughts?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MummyDonz

I had another positive clear blue opk today and temp is the same. Still having mild ovary pain. Do you think I'm still in with a chance if we bd tomo evening when partner gets home?


----------



## steph_466

Mummy, what can it hurt to try :)

Trina, my second round of clomid I had spotting near the end of my cycle, brown yes. And it lasted like three days. Then nothing for a few days then af came with no prior symptoms so who knows?


----------



## skarcm2010

Trina86 said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> I did my test today, as I figured bfn. No surprise! Wish me luck at the obgyn friday! :)
> 
> Good luck Steph!
> 
> AFM, girls I am sorry but I have a TMI question. So, yesterday was CD 34 on my first clomid cycle (no o was determined at 21 day progesterone test). So CD 34 I had a small amount of brown spotting. Today also small amount of brown spotting-no need for anything but a panty liner. So usually I have some spotting before AF, but there doesn't seem to be any increase in the light brown spotting...my question is should I wait for red flow to count day 1? I'm worried that this brown discharge is actually AF on clomid as maybe my lining is really thin? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much!Click to expand...

Hi Trina - I had something similar happen to me and emailed my doctor. She said not to count those days that day 1 starts counts when I saw bright red blood. Sorry I can't be of much help. You may have to contact your doctor to see what he/she thinks. Keep us posted.


----------



## Trina86

Thanks Skarcm. :) Ill wait it out and see if AF shows.


----------



## Starbunny711

Good luck to all of you waiting on AF or BFPs or positive Ovulation tests! 

I had my 21-day blood draw today. The nurse said it could take 2-3 days to get the results. ACCKK! All this waiting is so super hard! LOL. I'm planning to keep myself majorly busy with work and housekeeping until I hear back from them next week. ;) FX!


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny711 said:


> Good luck to all of you waiting on AF or BFPs or positive Ovulation tests!
> 
> I had my 21-day blood draw today. The nurse said it could take 2-3 days to get the results. ACCKK! All this waiting is so super hard! LOL. I'm planning to keep myself majorly busy with work and housekeeping until I hear back from them next week. ;) FX!

Good luck! Let us know how the results turn out. My progesterone test in on Monday and I'm going crazy. It is so hard not to wonder if I even ovulated or not.


----------



## Starbunny711

skarcm2010 said:


> Starbunny711 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting on AF or BFPs or positive Ovulation tests!
> 
> I had my 21-day blood draw today. The nurse said it could take 2-3 days to get the results. ACCKK! All this waiting is so super hard! LOL. I'm planning to keep myself majorly busy with work and housekeeping until I hear back from them next week. ;) FX!
> 
> Good luck! Let us know how the results turn out. My progesterone test in on Monday and I'm going crazy. It is so hard not to wonder if I even ovulated or not.Click to expand...

I know what you mean! It has been so hard not to "symptom watch" for pregnancy. Like you, I don't even if know if I've ovulated yet!! I haven't been sleeping well at all and have had to pee a lot and such, so I've been thinking "It's a sign!" LOL. I suppose we'll find out next week (on the ovulation or otherwise). ;) Good luck to you, girly!


----------



## Lemonade

Sorry to hear about your BFN, Steph. I hope your appointment goes well.

Trina, I'm not sure about the cause of the spotting. If you did O after your progesterone test, it could be implantation spotting! Hope you get some answers soon.

MummyDonz, if your OPK was still positive today, you are definitely I'm with a chance tomorrow - GL!! 

Good luck Starbunny and Skarcm, let us know when you get the results.

I'm 3 or 4 DPO and going in for my progesterone blood test tomorrow (CD22, I think?). I'm trying not to get my hopes up or even think about pregnancy until I get the results. My boobs are killing me though, which I think is caused by progesterone. Ahh - I just want to know!!


----------



## Ss83

Hey girls. Just checking in to see how you're all doing? Had hoped to see another bfp but sure it won't be to much longer. 
Afm I'm now 13 weeks and just had my second scan. Was further on than I thought so looks like I ovulated 4 days after my last clomid pill and 1day before my positive ovulation test. .. either that or my baby is just a bit long!
love to you all x
https://s20.postimg.org/h6jdj4bh9/20130930_213118.jpg


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade said:


> Sorry to hear about your BFN, Steph. I hope your appointment goes well.
> 
> Trina, I'm not sure about the cause of the spotting. If you did O after your progesterone test, it could be implantation spotting! Hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> MummyDonz, if your OPK was still positive today, you are definitely I'm with a chance tomorrow - GL!!
> 
> Good luck Starbunny and Skarcm, let us know when you get the results.
> 
> I'm 3 or 4 DPO and going in for my progesterone blood test tomorrow (CD22, I think?). I'm trying not to get my hopes up or even think about pregnancy until I get the results. My boobs are killing me though, which I think is caused by progesterone. Ahh - I just want to know!!

Good luck on your test and let us know what you find out.


----------



## bumble333bee

Starbunny711 said:


> So...curiosity is KILLING me. I cannot WAIT to take an HPT. Wowmygosh. How do you ladies do it!? How do you keep yourselves occupied during the TWW? I'm "possibly" on 5DOP (if I actually ovulated) and my fingers are itching to pull out an ERHPT. I know it would be WAY too early and I'm not letting myself touch it, since I think it would be acutely unwise. *Sigh*. What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves away from the bathroom cupboards and grocery store family planning aisles?

Oh my goodness, the TWW is the worst!!! Only 4 more wake ups til I go for my blood test but it feels like it has been forever!


----------



## Trina86

Ss83, your scan is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing with us, it gives me lots of hope!

Girls, thank you so much for all of your replies on the spotting. It's crazy that I don't even know where in the world you are all from but your support has been amazing!
And.. I'm sorry to go on but now I'm more confused-sorry for tmi-today I had enough dark brown spotting to go right through a liner on my 6 hour work shift. It's still just dark brown but lots, considering it went through a liner shall I count this as day 1 or wait until its red? I just want to do this clomid thing right! Ah! Thoughts?


----------



## Ss83

Thanks Trina. I say start your clomid. 

As I didn't ovulateon my first round my period took ages to show up and when it did it was just brown spotting which never needed more than a panty liner for 6 days. I held off til the second day of spotting to see if af would get heavier and bright red but it never did.


----------



## steph_466

Sara thanks so much for that photo so cool!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

AF is here so ill be starting my clomid 9th oct


----------



## skarcm2010

hopefulfor1st said:


> AF is here so ill be starting my clomid 9th oct

Yay! I'm hoping that you get your BFP and only have to be on the crazy Clomid for one cycle. Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

skarcm2010 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> AF is here so ill be starting my clomid 9th oct
> 
> Yay! I'm hoping that you get your BFP and only have to be on the crazy Clomid for one cycle. Keep us posted on how you are doing.Click to expand...


I conceived my son 1st round so I just feel like I couldn't be that lucky again :/


----------



## bumble333bee

Trina86 said:


> Ss83, your scan is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing with us, it gives me lots of hope!
> 
> Girls, thank you so much for all of your replies on the spotting. It's crazy that I don't even know where in the world you are all from but your support has been amazing!
> And.. I'm sorry to go on but now I'm more confused-sorry for tmi-today I had enough dark brown spotting to go right through a liner on my 6 hour work shift. It's still just dark brown but lots, considering it went through a liner shall I count this as day 1 or wait until its red? I just want to do this clomid thing right! Ah! Thoughts?

Sorry hun, but it sounds like a day one


----------



## bumble333bee

hopefulfor1st said:


> AF is here so ill be starting my clomid 9th oct

Whohoo! Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## MummyDonz

Temp went up again today, looks like I ovulated Thursday. We bd the Sunday before and yesterday. Wonder what my chances are.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Searched the Internet and can't find an answer to this- with Jace I conceived on my first round of clomid, but I didn't ov til around cd22..... Should I expect to respond to it around the same timeframe again or could it be completely different?!


----------



## skarcm2010

hopefulfor1st said:


> Searched the Internet and can't find an answer to this- with Jace I conceived on my first round of clomid, but I didn't ov til around cd22..... Should I expect to respond to it around the same timeframe again or could it be completely different?!

My doctor told me that most women should see the same from cycle to cycle if they are on the same dosage. Mine was different this cycle because she had me take a second round during the same cycle. But as with anything, I'm sure not all doctors agree on the same thing, lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

skarcm2010 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Searched the Internet and can't find an answer to this- with Jace I conceived on my first round of clomid, but I didn't ov til around cd22..... Should I expect to respond to it around the same timeframe again or could it be completely different?!
> 
> My doctor told me that most women should see the same from cycle to cycle if they are on the same dosage. Mine was different this cycle because she had me take a second round during the same cycle. But as with anything, I'm sure not all doctors agree on the same thing, lol.Click to expand...


I'm worried that because I responded late on the 50mg and now I'm 5kg (11 lb) heavier I'm screwed and won't ov!!

But also I've had a baby since and I'm on metformin so who knows!


----------



## Lemonade

Can't believe you are already 13 weeks, SS! Lovely scan picture. Keep us updated!

Trina - my clinic always says to wait until you have proper red bleeding to count that day as CD 1, but from what I have read, if you didn't O on your last round you don't HAVE to have a bleed before starting the new round. I'm not 100% sure though!

I'm glad you can get started on your Clomid, hopeful. It's always a relief to know where you stand re: AF. My doctor seems to think you respond pretty much the same to each dose of Clomid (so once they have confirmed ovulation on a particular dose, they stop monitoring you). I have heard of ladies that have ovulated 2 or 3 times on a dose of Clomid and then not on the next cycle though, so I don't know.

MummyDonz, I'm not sure about your chances but I have read that sperm can live up to 5 days inside of you and your egg hangs around for about 12 hours after ovulation - so you definitely have a chance! 

I went for my blood test on Friday morning - it was a breeze! Nothing like last time when I managed to pass out on the nurse. DH seems to think they will process the blood pretty quickly since I ended up going right to the hospital instead of my GP, so I can probably phone Monday for the results. I might wait until Tuesday though, as I am not teaching in the morning.

By my calculations, I am 5DPO today, but Fertility Friend thinks I am only 4DPO. Does anyone who charts know if your temps HAVE go up the morning after ovulation? I am pretty sure I ovulated on Monday as I got the same pain that I did last month but my temp didn't jump until Wednesday morning. This is my first month temping so I don't know!

Link to my chart: My Ovulation Chart

How is everyone else doing in the TWW?


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade - Let us know what you find out. AFM: I'm just keeping busy and anxiously awaiting Monday so that I can go get my progesterone test. I understand why we have to wait, but I don't have to like it, lol. I am really want to know if I ovulated or not. Ugh.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^^ I never go for blood tests thurs or Friday for that reason lol!


----------



## steph_466

Lol hopeful that makes sense!! Try not to stress to much about the clomid just wait and see how your body will respond and hope for the best :)


----------



## Lemonade

It does make sense, hopeful! Wish I had gone for my test on Monday now - especially since I will be 7DPO then, which would have been perfect timing. Stupid weekend getting in the way!

Actually not knowing for sure if I have ovulated or not has helped me stress way less about getting a BFP. No point googling symptoms if you might not have ovulated at all!


----------



## steph_466

Thats very true Lemonade!! I didnt think I ovulated at all this month so I figured I was out, didnt really pay much attention to anything going on just let time do its thing. Oddly enough my obgyn friday told me hes pretty sure I did. And thats ok to cuz it gave me the last two weeks not obsessing and googling all the maybes LOL.


----------



## Trina86

So planning blood tests on certain days has been hard to accommodate because of these travel plans DH and I had made for family events around the country. So, crazy clomid gave me around a 37 day cycle this time. Unfortunately on day 21 of cycle 2 I will be in a different jurisdiction than my blood work paperwork, but day 23 if we fly home very early in the morning I can get back to my hometown to do bloodwork that afternoon. How bad is it if I can't have bloods done until day 23? I called my FS and the lady who took my call (not a doctor) said that well...its not ideal but they take progesterone up until day 24. Thoughts?
I am also so furious at DH as he said there is no way he is getting up early for a flight and I was like I'm on fertility drugs and visiting your family you bet your ass you are getting on that early fight so I can get this done. I know this is from stress from TTC but I was absolutely furious with him for saying that.


----------



## steph_466

Awe Trina sorry to hear your frustration. I had my bloods done on day 23 and they worked just fine :) I dont think guys understand sometimes how a little comment that they feel means nothing gets taken to heart with us, ecspecially when it comes to us ttc. Sending *hugs*


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lemonade said:


> It does make sense, hopeful! Wish I had gone for my test on Monday now - especially since I will be 7DPO then, which would have been perfect timing. Stupid weekend getting in the way!
> 
> Actually not knowing for sure if I have ovulated or not has helped me stress way less about getting a BFP. No point googling symptoms if you might not have ovulated at all!


I felt like that when i was on it for jace. I had my bloods 8dpo- took 2 days to get them back so by then I could test and got a BFP!

Now on cd3.... Can't wait to start!


----------



## Trina86

steph_466 said:


> Awe Trina sorry to hear your frustration. I had my bloods done on day 23 and they worked just fine :) I dont think guys understand sometimes how a little comment that they feel means nothing gets taken to heart with us, ecspecially when it comes to us ttc. Sending *hugs*

Thanks so much Steph. Looks like he is now ok with me booking the early flight and we will get the bloods done on day 23. Thanks for letting me know yours worked out that day. Did your doctor recommend that day for you, or was it when you could get it done? Thanks for the hugs :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Trina86 said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Awe Trina sorry to hear your frustration. I had my bloods done on day 23 and they worked just fine :) I dont think guys understand sometimes how a little comment that they feel means nothing gets taken to heart with us, ecspecially when it comes to us ttc. Sending *hugs*
> 
> Thanks so much Steph. Looks like he is now ok with me booking the early flight and we will get the bloods done on day 23. Thanks for letting me know yours worked out that day. Did your doctor recommend that day for you, or was it when you could get it done? Thanks for the hugs :)Click to expand...


23 is fine :) I mean if 21 was a Saturday you'd have to wait til Monday anyway!
Last time I had mine done on 22 but it looked too soon after (late) ov so I had them done again on 29.


----------



## steph_466

My doc asks for day 21-23.


----------



## Starbunny711

Well, ladies, I heard back from my doc and my 21 day progesterone was at 3.8 and they said it was unlikely that I ovulated. :( I'm feeling very sad and disappointed today. I know it's still not 100% that I'm out of the game, but I'm pretty sure I am at this point. *Sigh* Hard to even think about another month of crazy hot flashes, no sleep, and all the fun emotional roller coasters. :(

Good luck to all of you still waiting on results or those of you in the TWW! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny711 said:


> Well, ladies, I heard back from my doc and my 21 day progesterone was at 3.8 and they said it was unlikely that I ovulated. :( I'm feeling very sad and disappointed today. I know it's still not 100% that I'm out of the game, but I'm pretty sure I am at this point. *Sigh* Hard to even think about another month of crazy hot flashes, no sleep, and all the fun emotional roller coasters. :(
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting on results or those of you in the TWW! Baby dust to you all!

Aw Starbunny, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: 

I had my test this morning and I'm just waiting for the results.


----------



## steph_466

Good luck to you skar!! Sorry it didnt work for you this cycle Starbunny! Hopefully next cycle will be better for you :)


----------



## Lemonade

I'm so sorry Starbunny :hugs: I know how that feels. I hope next cycle is better.

Good luck with your test, Skarcm!


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm now 5 dpo. Bit feeling overly confident this cycle after partner was away but I know there's always a chance. Mind you, we timed it perfectly first cycle and that didn't work so who knows...


----------



## Lemonade

I phoned the fertility clinic this morning and I did ovulate! I had been pretty sure I did, but was beginning to doubt myself yesterday. They won't give out the actual progesterone level over the phone, which is annoying - the obsessive side of me wants to know...


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade said:


> I phoned the fertility clinic this morning and I did ovulate! I had been pretty sure I did, but was beginning to doubt myself yesterday. They won't give out the actual progesterone level over the phone, which is annoying - the obsessive side of me wants to know...

Lemonade - that is good news. I'm like you I want to know exactly what it was. 

I'm still waiting for test results. Normally I get them same day, but as Murphy's law would have it, they didn't post them yesterday. I'm planning on contacting my doctor if I don't see the results today.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just took my first pill :)


----------



## lanet

Hi girls. I'm on my 5th round of clomid, however they were spread out over the last few years and I havent taken it in almost a year. I'm cd 17, and I think(hope) I ovulated last night bc I'm super bloated and tired of bd. lol. But I didn't get a huge jump in temp today. I'm having progesterone drawn on Friday cd 20, (bc day 21 is sat) bc the dr wants to move up ovulation. So I may be taking a higher dose next month. I'm not sure what progesterone will be like so early?


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies i remember someone asking me about soy on here so i justed wanted to say i got a faint but + test this morning
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2489.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Starbunny711

Lemonade said:


> I phoned the fertility clinic this morning and I did ovulate! I had been pretty sure I did, but was beginning to doubt myself yesterday. They won't give out the actual progesterone level over the phone, which is annoying - the obsessive side of me wants to know...

That's great news, Lemonade! I really hope this is your cycle! Fingers crossed for you!!

AFM, I go in for my annual exam//follow up tomorrow. I'm going to take an HPT in the morning, just because it would be CD27 and it says on my sheet to take one. I've taken like five already and they've all been negative (which makes sense, since they think I didn't ovulate...), but I'll take one just in case out of wishful thinking, LOL. I guess if this cycle didn't work, she'll want me to try another one, but we'll see. FX for all of you still waiting!!


----------



## Farrahsmommy

Hearing your success makes me happy! I am scared to go on Clomid as I so badly wanted to have another baby naturally. I want my dd to have a sibling close together though and I am not ovulating regularly. Glad to hear that you had success after only 2 rounds!!


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Ladies - I finally got my progesterone test results back today. It was 30, my doctor said that I definitely ovulated so now I just wait and see.


----------



## steph_466

That's great to hear skar!!


----------



## bumble333bee

BFN for this round. I really thought I was pregnant this time. Kind of heartbroken. :nope:


----------



## skarcm2010

bumble333bee said:


> BFN for this round. I really thought I was pregnant this time. Kind of heartbroken. :nope:

So sorry bumblebee. :hugs:


----------



## Kamal87

Hi girls.
Finally i'm going to start clomid from tom. :happydance:
FX for everyone n i pray we all get soon our :bfp:


----------



## Kamal87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just took my first pill :)

Hi hopefulfor1st, I'm going to take my first pill from tom. Fx for u :thumbup:


----------



## Starbunny711

bumble333bee said:


> BFN for this round. I really thought I was pregnant this time. Kind of heartbroken. :nope:

So sorry to hear that, Bumblebee. :hug:


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry Bumblebee, I know how disappointing that is :(. 
Do any of you have pain the day after ovulation on clomid? I've been crampy and majorly bloated for 3 days. I thought I Od for sure 2 days ago late at night, I had sharp right side pain and ewcm, but my temp only went up a little, then a little more today. Now I'm having really sharp left sided pain. I'm waiting to see if my temps go up more but what do you guys think?


----------



## skarcm2010

lanet said:


> I'm sorry Bumblebee, I know how disappointing that is :(.
> Do any of you have pain the day after ovulation on clomid? I've been crampy and majorly bloated for 3 days. I thought I Od for sure 2 days ago late at night, I had sharp right side pain and ewcm, but my temp only went up a little, then a little more today. Now I'm having really sharp left sided pain. I'm waiting to see if my temps go up more but what do you guys think?

So far for me when I'm on Clomid I O 2 days after the EWCM. I know everyone is different but maybe you will be similar.


----------



## skarcm2010

I took a test this morning and it was negative. I think I'm about 10dpo today. I will test again in a few days, but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. I think it will probably be on to Femara for me.


----------



## Trina86

skarcm2010 said:


> I took a test this morning and it was negative. I think I'm about 10dpo today. I will test again in a few days, but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. I think it will probably be on to Femara for me.

It's still early, you're not out yet!:)


----------



## Lemonade

I tested this morning too (10DPO by my calculations) and BFN. I just don't feel like I'm pregnant at all.



skarcm2010 said:


> I took a test this morning and it was negative. I think I'm about 10dpo today. I will test again in a few days, but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle.

I'm sorry Skarcm, I know how you feel! Great news about the ovulation though.

:hugs: Bumblebee :( Good luck for next cycle.

Good luck with Clomid, Kamal. I hope it is kind to you!

Lanet, I have terrible pain when ovulating on Clomid. It is sharp and radiates right to my hip bone. It almost feels like trapped wind, but one sided. It tends to ease off and be more concentrated on my ovary area after a couple of hours.


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade - Are you going to test again? I think I'm going to test one more time on Sunday.


----------



## Lemonade

I'm going to test again on Saturday as I'm going away early on Sunday for a week. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade said:


> I'm going to test again on Saturday as I'm going away early on Sunday for a week. Fingers crossed for you!

Let me know how it turns out. I'm not holding out much hope for me this cycle, but I have the test and won't be able to not use it even though I'm pretty sure it will be negative too. This is how I feel right now. ](*,) 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm really bummed cos last time I was on clomid i didn't ov til cd21-22 (when I conceived my son) we are bding already incase I do ov earlier but I hope I don't need to wait that long :/
I'm hoping the metformin will bring it up, and the fact that last time AF wasn't induced first it was started at 4 months of no AF where this time I had AF first


----------



## Ss83

Hello ladies. Pleased to see some good news re ovulation on here,have my fingers crossed for bfps soon!

For those testing at cd10 and getting bfns don't give up yet. I had bfns on cds 9 & 10 and got my bfp on cd12. You're not out til af arrives!

x


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Ladies - I broke down and tested again today (around CD12) and it was BFN again. I'm calling this cycle a bust and will be looking forward to getting off of the Clomid crazy train and onto Femara. Come on AF so I can see what Femara will bring.


----------



## MummyDonz

Afm cd9 now, getting twinges down below but nothing much. Need to wait until Friday to see if AF arrives!


----------



## Lemonade

BFN again for me this morning too (12 DPO) :(

I feel crampy and PMSy today so I'm sure AF is just around the corner. I'm going away for a week early tomorrow, so I am packing tampons and pregnancy tests lol. Hope my suitcase doesn't get searched!


----------



## MummyDonz

I ovulated cd12 last month and had a 16 day LP. This month, I ovulated cd21...any ideas what my LP could be? Thanks


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyDonz said:


> I ovulated cd12 last month and had a 16 day LP. This month, I ovulated cd21...any ideas what my LP could be? Thanks


While your ov date can vary on any given month your LP should stay the same or vary by no more/less than a day.


----------



## Starbunny711

Hi, Ladies!

So, I can't remember if I've updated you all or not, but when I got my progesterone result, at first it seemed like I didn't ovulate, but then my OB told me that my progesterone was in ovulation levels and because I got positive OPKS, she was almost positive that I ovulated. I'm on CD 32 today and am 3 days late according to all my apps. I took a pregnancy test on CD 30 and it was negative, but no sign of AF or period cramps or anything. My OB said that if I was pregnant, I could absolutely still get a positive but to wait until this coming Wednesday to test. AHHH! This is so crazy. On the one hand, I could be pregnant and my HCG just might be slow rising. On another, I might have ovulated and NOT be pregnant and AF is just taking its time getting here. On another hand, I might not have ovulated at all!!

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I've had to pee SO much and I've been so tired and my appetite has been insane the last few days. All this hope is making me nervous, LOL. I hope I get some good news Wednesday. If not, though, I know it will be alright. My OB says if I'm not pregnant this cycle, we'll try letrizol next time since I had some monstrous clomid side effects (hot flashes straight from HELL).


----------



## Lemonade

I hope this is it for you Starbunny! 

AF arrived today, right on time at 14DPO, so I'm officially out. I'm feeling ok about it, just glad I have a confirmed ovulation. The clinic wants me to take 150mg Clomid for 6 more cycles, so I'll be hanging around here for a while longer :). Good luck everyone!


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny: let us know how everything turns out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Lemonade: Sorry about AF, but I guess at least AF arrived on time. Hoping this next round is your lucky round.

AFM: AF is supposed to arrive today. My whole body feels like she is coming, but here it is almost dinner time and she is no where to be found. I really want her to come on her own. I don't want to have to take Provera again as that will just delay everything. I feel like since my HPT's were negative that I just want to move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Starbunny711

Lemonade-- So sorry that AF showed up, but hopefully your next cycle will be THE ONE!

Scarcm -- Definitely keep us updated! Did AF ever arrive? 

AFM: Waiting to test until tomorrow morning, but it's KILLING me. I've had headaches every day for like a week (extremely unusual for me) and still no sign of AF. I've also had some unfun gastrointestinal stuff going on, which is making me suspicious. Peed SO much. Been tired as anything, too. Still, my boobs are completely normal feeling (no tenderness, no swelling, etc.) so I'm not so sure if I'm pregnant or not. I'm so afraid of another negative--especially when I've been feeling physically so crummy. It would be so amazing if I've been feeling crummy for a wonderful reason. I'll be sure to let y'all know once I know. :)


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny - All your symptoms sound so promising, keep us posted. I'm really hopeful for you!

AFM: Still no AF. I took another test yesterday and it was negative so I emailed my doctor to see how long I needed to wait before she gave me Provera again. She told me to give my body one more week. She was sure AF would start on its own because my progesterone had been so high. All this waiting is for the birds, ugh!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Starcm
What were progesterone results and when?


Afm, cd12 and still don't think I'm anywhere near oving! Also realized hubs has been on anti inflammatories for his back that aren't great for sperm count, boo!!! Oh well not much can be done now.


----------



## Trina86

hopefulfor1st said:


> Afm, cd12 and still don't think I'm anywhere near oving! Also realized hubs has been on anti inflammatories for his back that aren't great for sperm count, boo!!! Oh well not much can be done now.

Hi hopeful, I'm on cd 12 too! How are you doing? I've had the odd ovary area twinge but not much. I'm hoping for some o symptoms so I can at least be confident I'm ovulating.


----------



## LoveCakes

Starbunny did you test?

skarcm2010 how are you doing?

so sorry to hear about AF Bumblebee

Hi to everyone else, sorry it will take me a while to get caught up. After not ovulating this cycle after doing so perfectly last cycle I needed to get away from all the ttc stuff. I took Provera last week, just waiting on AF to start 100mg. Hope she comes soon (3 days after now, normally comes after 2) as hubby is away for a week at the end of the month.


----------



## Starbunny711

LoveCakes said:


> Starbunny did you test?
> 
> skarcm2010 how are you doing?
> 
> so sorry to hear about AF Bumblebee
> 
> Hi to everyone else, sorry it will take me a while to get caught up. After not ovulating this cycle after doing so perfectly last cycle I needed to get away from all the ttc stuff. I took Provera last week, just waiting on AF to start 100mg. Hope she comes soon (3 days after now, normally comes after 2) as hubby is away for a week at the end of the month.

Aww, Lovecakes, sorry that ovulation didn't work out for you this time. Good luck with your next cycle. 

I did test this morning and it was negative. :( I went in for my blood test and I should hear the results tomorrow afternoon, but I'm not sure what to expect. My doctor is pretty sure I ovulated and I'm "late", but I suppose we'll see. :)


----------



## steph_466

Good luck starbunny!! :D


----------



## skarcm2010

hopefulfor1st said:


> Starcm
> What were progesterone results and when?
> 
> 
> Afm, cd12 and still don't think I'm anywhere near oving! Also realized hubs has been on anti inflammatories for his back that aren't great for sperm count, boo!!! Oh well not much can be done now.

I had my progesterone test on Oct 7th, a week after my +OPK. My progesterone was 30.8. AF came this morning so I am picking up my 1st prescription of Femara (no more Clomid for me, woo hoo) and start it on Friday. I also have my u/s for follicle check scheduled for Oct 29th. I'm hoping we see a good one.


----------



## Starbunny711

skarcm2010 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Starcm
> What were progesterone results and when?
> 
> 
> Afm, cd12 and still don't think I'm anywhere near oving! Also realized hubs has been on anti inflammatories for his back that aren't great for sperm count, boo!!! Oh well not much can be done now.
> 
> I had my progesterone test on Oct 7th, a week after my +OPK. My progesterone was 30.8. AF came this morning so I am picking up my 1st prescription of Femara (no more Clomid for me, woo hoo) and start it on Friday. I also have my u/s for follicle check scheduled for Oct 29th. I'm hoping we see a good one.Click to expand...

Good luck to you, Scarcm!! I really hope Femara treats you well. If this round hasn't worked out for me (should know tomorrow), my doc will be putting me on letrizol (which is Femara, I believe), so we can be buddies on that score if I end up needing to use it, too. FX for your next cycle!


----------



## MummyDonz

14 dpo now. I took a test yesterday bfn. I'm back at work Monday and I'll be a day late so will test again then. Temp dropped a little this morning but it's still well above cover line.


----------



## steph_466

Fx for you mummydonz!! :)


----------



## skarcm2010

Good luck Mummydonz. Keep us posted on the next test.

Starbunny: if this cycle doesn't work out for you then we can see what Femara brings together.


----------



## Starbunny711

skarcm2010 said:


> Good luck Mummydonz. Keep us posted on the next test.
> 
> Starbunny: if this cycle doesn't work out for you then we can see what Femara brings together.

Well, I'm out this cycle. My blood test was a bfn. Feeling pretty sad and exhausted by this process. They told me to stop taking my progesterone so I can start a new cycle. Onto letrizol. *sigh* I have so much respect for anyone who has been going through this process for a really long time. It is an extremely rocky roller coaster on the emotions. :(


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry Starbunny, it sounded so hopeful but sometimes hope ends up more painful. I hope letrizol is what does it for you.x

AF came last night just in time for our weekend away so just took my first 100mg dose. The month 50mg worked I cried at everything for a week so I have that to look forward to lol


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies im starting clomid once af arrive! i have lots of cramps so i think it will be here by tomorrow, im scared about starting it but excited at the same time, i know i can ovulate but i dont every cycle and my cycles are so irregular so its hard to pin point ov. so gps putting me on clomid. :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Trina86 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Afm, cd12 and still don't think I'm anywhere near oving! Also realized hubs has been on anti inflammatories for his back that aren't great for sperm count, boo!!! Oh well not much can be done now.
> 
> Hi hopeful, I'm on cd 12 too! How are you doing? I've had the odd ovary area twinge but not much. I'm hoping for some o symptoms so I can at least be confident I'm ovulating.Click to expand...



Yeah I started doing pt at the gym yesterday so I can't really tell what's going on as its all pain lol. I've been opking daily even though I've never had any success with them, and just dtd every second day. Last clomid round (when I conceived Jace) I oved on cd21 I was hoping it wouldn't take that long this time but I guess it could!


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny: so sorry about AF. I guess we will see what Femara brings. Here's to a new cycle and new medicine!

Lovecakes: Good luck on the 100mg. Fingers crossed for you.

RedRose: Good luck on Clomid.


----------



## steph_466

Good luck no the new cycles ladies, we are due for a bfp on here!! Hope we get multiple this month :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Multiple babies or multiple ladies with multiple babies lol


----------



## steph_466

All of the above? :)


----------



## Avasmyangel

I tried 4 rounds of clomid and got my bfp the month after my last round!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

AF got me Friday so on to cycle 3 of clomid.


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry MummyDonz. I am on day 4, we will be close in cycle this month.


----------



## skarcm2010

MummyDonz said:


> AF got me Friday so on to cycle 3 of clomid.

MummyDonz: sorry that AF came. Good luck on cycle 3. I'm on CD5.


----------



## Lemonade

Hi everyone, I'm back from my trip and back on the crazy Clomid train. CD 6 for me today, so it looks like there is a few of us who are almost cycle buddies again.

I'm so sorry to see all the BFNs, we are most certainly due a BFP or 3 around here soon. AF got me almost exactly on our 1 year anniversary of TTC - how ironic :(

Anyone know anything about taking Clomid on different cycle days? My clinic has always told me to take it CD 2-6, but I only had 9 pills left after last cycle (I'm on 150mg) and can't get my prescription until Monday, so I had to time it carefully and start on CD 4 instead of 2. I have heard of different people taking it from CD 1-5 all the way up to CD 5-9 so I know it's ok but I was just wondering if anyone knew of any costs/benefits to taking it later rather than earlier?


----------



## MummyDonz

Thanks girls :) cd4 for me.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lemonade said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from my trip and back on the crazy Clomid train. CD 6 for me today, so it looks like there is a few of us who are almost cycle buddies again.
> 
> I'm so sorry to see all the BFNs, we are most certainly due a BFP or 3 around here soon. AF got me almost exactly on our 1 year anniversary of TTC - how ironic :(
> 
> Anyone know anything about taking Clomid on different cycle days? My clinic has always told me to take it CD 2-6, but I only had 9 pills left after last cycle (I'm on 150mg) and can't get my prescription until Monday, so I had to time it carefully and start on CD 4 instead of 2. I have heard of different people taking it from CD 1-5 all the way up to CD 5-9 so I know it's ok but I was just wondering if anyone knew of any costs/benefits to taking it later rather than earlier?



Taking earlier makes more follicles, taking later means 1 or 2 follicles are already starting to dominate so it focuses on those. 
Therefore earlier has a higher chance of multiples but later has a better chance at a single healthy egg


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks hopeful, that's really useful. I only had 1 dominant follicle on 150mg CD 2-6 anyway - hope that doesn't mean I have none this cycle if I am taking it 4-8?! Oh well, nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade: my doctor said she likes to prescribe it earlier if you ovulate on your own and later (CD5-9) if you don't. I was taking it 5-9 and last cycle had 2 follicles. It seems that doctors go with what works for them and if you read online there are different opinions as well. I wouldn't worry about it and what will be will be. I'm sure you taking it when you did is better than not taking it. Good Luck!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

skarcm2010 said:


> Lemonade: my doctor said she likes to prescribe it earlier if you ovulate on your own and later (CD5-9) if you don't. I was taking it 5-9 and last cycle had 2 follicles. It seems that doctors go with what works for them and if you read online there are different opinions as well. I wouldn't worry about it and what will be will be. I'm sure you taking it when you did is better than not taking it. Good Luck!



I don't o on my own and my doc said 5-9 :) although he did also say he doesn't think it makes a huge difference when you take it! 
I did get antsy though and start late night 4 through to 8.... Take it b4 bed so like 11pm figured it was close enough to 5-9!! Getting my cd21 bloods done on Saturday which will be cd22. Last time I took clomid I oved on cd21-22 and conceived ds! Hoping for o xx


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks ladies. I don't ovulate on my own either, so maybe 4-8 will work better for me. 

Hopeful - I know what you mean about being antsy. The first cycle I took Clomid, I was up bright and early on the morning of CD 2 to take my tablet. Never been sp excited to swallow a pill! lol.


----------



## LoveCakes

My clinic recommends day 1-5. I don't ovulate at all on my own or get AF, so as long as there is enought time after AF for lining to build up the cycle days don't mean anything for me!

Last pill tonight, first night BD in a week later as hubby was away then AF. Woohoo!


----------



## MummyDonz

My specialist does days 2-6 but like someone said, they all say slightly different things. I'm not sure if it makes a lot of difference. First cycle of 50mg I ovulated on cd12 and this cycle cd21 according to ff, same dose and same days!!


----------



## LoveCakes

Anyone else get insomnia with Clomid? This cycle I keep waking up in the middle of the night since CD1. I've been so busy in work but normally that makes me sleep heavier.


----------



## Lemonade

I get the insomnia Lovecakes. It is the worst side effect, I think. My brain feels "busy" and I can't sleep (usually I'm a great sleeper). I had never heard of it as a side effect, but when I googled insomnia and Clomid it seemed quite common. Hope you manage to get some sleep soon!


----------



## Lady_luck

I just ended my 2nd round of clomid 100 mg 
Progesterone testing at 20 days says I was at 6.9.
If nothing happens this cycle I will be starting my 3rd round of 100 mg on day 3 of my cycle. 
Baby dust to everyone


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lady_luck said:


> I just ended my 2nd round of clomid 100 mg
> Progesterone testing at 20 days says I was at 6.9.
> If nothing happens this cycle I will be starting my 3rd round of 100 mg on day 3 of my cycle.
> Baby dust to everyone



When I conceived my ds at cd22 progesterone was 7.1, they rescheduled bloods for cd29 saying that looked like late ov and on cd29 it was 36.


----------



## Lemonade

Ugh, these not flashes are so annoying. I'm still only on my last day of Clomid and the hot flashes usually last all the way to ovulation for me. So tired of feeling like this for half the month! I told DH (mid hot flash) that this cycle better result in a BFP because I can't take them anymore. Lol.

How is everyone else?


----------



## lanet

Hi girls. I'm now 15dpo and no af in sight. I thought af was here 2 nights ago bc when I wiped I had a bunch of light brown tinged cm and cramps. Then nothing since. Not even a spot. And THREE bfns today. I need put out of my misery. This is my 5th clomid cycle and this has never happened. Any insight? At all? I'm starting to wonder if I Od in cd 18 instead. What do you guys think?


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade: sorry to hear about all of the hot flashes. I just finished my first round of Femara and so far I haven't had as many side effects. Last night was my first hot flash. 

Ladyluck: don't give up hope. My first cycle of Clomid that happened to me. My progesterone on CD21 was 6.8 and just like hopeful, I had ovulated late so the blood work was to early.

Lovecakes: I had insomnia really bad on Clomid. I feel for you.

AFM: I just finished my first round of Femara and have my ultrasound for follicle check is next week, Oct 29th.


----------



## LoveCakes

Not sure Lanet, what did you base ovulation day on? Hope it's a good sign.

Lady luck, do you know if you ovulated, e.g OPKs, progesterone may still be rising. Are they doing another test?

Sorry to hear that Lemonade, you'll be the only one still earing your summer clothes at the minute!

Still keep waking in the middle of the night, I was really warm when I woke this morning. Hoping it means my body is doing SOMETHING! My aunt is just back from a trip to see my cousin's new baby so have millions of photos to look forward to...


----------



## lanet

Lovecakes, I know it's hard for me to look at pics of everyone's new babies. Sorry and good luck to you. I based ov on temping and a progesterone draw, it was 15 and 4dpo. My temp is lower today, so maybe af is just late. 16dpo now. Maybe it was just a corpus luteum cyst. I don't know but this is hard enough without all the curveballs.


----------



## lanet

Lovecakes I also get insomnia, usually just on the nights I'm taking the pills. And hot flashes all the way through the month. And seriously emotional at the end of it.


----------



## Kamal87

Hi, I hope you all are doing well. I started clomid on 10th of oct after that have been testing since 17(cd9) and finally today on cd16 i have positive OPK ever since TTC my first one. Good luck to all and i hope we all have BFP soon. :dust:
:dust:


----------



## steph_466

Kamal thats awesome news! Good for you :) Hope that bfp is right around the corner for ya!! :D FX


----------



## Kamal87

Hi Steph_466,
Thanks hun n good luck FX for you too :hugs:


----------



## FrustratedTTC

Hi there, I'm just in the middle of my jest Clomid cycle cd12! Having follicle tracking also via internal ultrasounds. The sinographer said today my follicle containing my egg looks good, and is a good size. So fingers crossed it works x


----------



## steph_466

Good luck frustrated and thanks Kamal!! :)


----------



## Kamal87

Hi to everyone,
I am on 2DPO but still been having bad pain in my lower abdominal area, left side pain actually i am feeling like i am going to have AF soon :growlmad: Anyone has experience same situation as me? Please tell me should i worry about this? Should i go to see my doc or just wait and see?


----------



## steph_466

I waited it out Kamal, I had it for a couple days. Pretty sharp pain I thought it was af really early but I guess after not ovulating for so many years that its painful when it finally happens. Every time I hit a little bump in the car I cringed, it was pretty rough, and the thought of having sex scared me, but it wasnt as painful as I thought by any means. Keep us posted! :)


----------



## Kamal87

Hi @steph_466,
Thanks hun :hugs: n yeah you are right and may be that's why i am having this kind of pain. So i think i have to wait for one or two days if by then it will not go then i will go to see doc.
Good luck n baby dust.


----------



## steph_466

Just remember a phone call to your doc is always an option to, might be a good piece of mind?


----------



## Kamal87

Yeah sure and today i am feeling little better than before. But my temperature is still higher so can be possible everything will be okay in further few day. Anyways thanks hun n baby dust :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't know if its the clomid moods or not but I have zero tolerance at the moment for my son! I feel so awful! Change time has been very traumatic he keeps trying to crawl away , twist over, climb off the change table. Bed time has been WAY harder than it usually is...everytime I put him down he screams and I JUST CAN'T HANDLE IT!! I don't know if it the clomid making me moody but in just so frustrated at the moment :/


----------



## skarcm2010

hopefulfor1st said:


> I don't know if its the clomid moods or not but I have zero tolerance at the moment for my son! I feel so awful! Change time has been very traumatic he keeps trying to crawl away , twist over, climb off the change table. Bed time has been WAY harder than it usually is...everytime I put him down he screams and I JUST CAN'T HANDLE IT!! I don't know if it the clomid making me moody but in just so frustrated at the moment :/

Hopeful: :hugs: Hang in there. I think it is definitely Clomid and then some of the new stage. Clomid made my tolerance a lot less. My son is now almost 2 1/2 and I remember when he started the phase that your son is in. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle and won't have to worry about Clomid any more.


----------



## steph_466

Awe hopeful, sorry your having a tough time. Yes the clomid can most definetly make you less tolerant. Its very hard. But one thing I can tell you is it gets better! One day you wake up and just feel better, hopefully its soon for you! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Argh, and to top it off today I dropped a big bottle coke on my toe n broke it. 
Thanks ladies I feel a bit better now....will try harder tomorrow to be more patient! I think in stressing bout my cd21 bloods too!


----------



## steph_466

Why are you stressing about the blood work??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

steph_466 said:


> Why are you stressing about the blood work??

I'm just worried It will show I didn't ovulate. I had a really near pos opk and then did one 3 hours later and it was completely negative. Hoping I just had a really short surge! 
I put so much into bding all the way from cd6 til 22 and counting cos I didn't know when ov would occur, frankly I'm over it!


----------



## steph_466

Ooh okay, all the bding is a good thing! Hopefully you get that bfp.


----------



## skarcm2010

Hopeful: I feel for you. Hoping you get some relief from the Clomid crazy train soon. 

AFM: My OPK was positive this morning and I'm excited that my ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm hoping that we either see a good follicle or that they confirm ovulation.


----------



## steph_466

Skar thats awesome!! Keep us posted on the u/s :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Follie scan for me too in the morning then straight to work to do something annoying all morning. If I get bad news I'm just going to cancel it, I won't be able to control my emotions.


----------



## skarcm2010

LoveCakes said:


> Follie scan for me too in the morning then straight to work to do something annoying all morning. If I get bad news I'm just going to cancel it, I won't be able to control my emotions.

Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Progesterone on cd22 was 
<0.5
So gutted right now.

Not sure wether to try again or not.


----------



## Starbunny711

hopefulfor1st said:


> Progesterone on cd22 was
> <0.5
> So gutted right now.
> 
> Not sure wether to try again or not.

:( So sorry to hear that, Hopeful! Take some time to love on yourself and just get your mind completely off all this stuff and take a wee break and then meet your decision with a rested spirit. This cycle, I've just tried to completely put all this "stuff" out of my head and am just focusing my hardest on other things and am trying not to expect anything one way or the other this time.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We're going to try 100mg. I was unsure wether to put it off and focus on my weight, but hubby wants to keep going. I've got to ring my doc on his lunchbreak to discuss


----------



## Starbunny711

hopefulfor1st said:


> We're going to try 100mg. I was unsure wether to put it off and focus on my weight, but hubby wants to keep going. I've got to ring my doc on his lunchbreak to discuss

Hang in there!! Make sure to take plenty of time to rest, breathe deeply, and focus on the present moment. :) FX for all of us!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Starbunny711 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> We're going to try 100mg. I was unsure wether to put it off and focus on my weight, but hubby wants to keep going. I've got to ring my doc on his lunchbreak to discuss
> 
> Hang in there!! Make sure to take plenty of time to rest, breathe deeply, and focus on the present moment. :) FX for all of us!!Click to expand...


As for today though I'm going to eat away my sorrows!


----------



## skarcm2010

Aww Hopeful, I'm so sorry to hear about your progesterone results. :hugs:


----------



## SarahhhFo

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind if I jump in!

I really liked reading some of your stories, and it has helped me understand a tad bit better about all of this! 

I'm starting my very first round of Clomid tomorrow and hopefully it will only take 1 cycle to get me PG! 

Are the side effects really all that bad? (I would have read way more posts, but there's 70+ pages, so I thought I would be another to ask. :])


----------



## RedRose19

Why us it AF wants to go AWOL now I'm really to try clomid.. Any ideas on his to get AF naturally


----------



## skarcm2010

Sarah: Welcome O:) Good luck on Clomid. We refer to Clomid as riding the crazy train or roller coaster. I don't want to scare you, but Clomid can make you feel a little crazy and can come with some unpleasant side effects. I took Clomid several years ago (in my 1st marriage) and took it in the morning and had all kinds of issues. I have a much better doctor this time around who advised me to take it at night. Taking it at night was a little easier to deal with. Good luck and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.

AFM: My u/s today showed that I had ovulated. Now I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor to see if she still wants me to have the progesterone test next week.


----------



## lanet

SarahhhFo said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind if I jump in!
> 
> I really liked reading some of your stories, and it has helped me understand a tad bit better about all of this!
> 
> I'm starting my very first round of Clomid tomorrow and hopefully it will only take 1 cycle to get me PG!
> 
> Are the side effects really all that bad? (I would have read way more posts, but there's 70+ pages, so I thought I would be another to ask. :])

My side effects were bearable. Headache, some insomnia during the days I was taking the pills. Then stronger bloating and O pain, some hot flashes, and the worst was being sooo emotional during AF. Hopefully you won't have to worry about that but for me it seemed worse at the end of each cycle,


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry hopeful. Not good news for me either, follies were only 12mm, it's pretty unlikely ill ovulate. I'm going up to 150mg next cycle but even the dr admitted I probably wouldn't ovulate. Me and hubby are so gutted. That pretty much would take it up to another Christmas trying to block out all the kid stuff.
I tried to talk to my mum but she kept saying we still have options etc... And I'm not allowed to be upset by all my friends having kids. I just wanted some sympathy, not talked out of being upset.
We have a few nice things coming up in the next month so I'm concentrating on those but it just feels a bit like I'm killing time or wishing my life away.


----------



## SarahhhFo

lanet said:


> SarahhhFo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind if I jump in!
> 
> I really liked reading some of your stories, and it has helped me understand a tad bit better about all of this!
> 
> I'm starting my very first round of Clomid tomorrow and hopefully it will only take 1 cycle to get me PG!
> 
> Are the side effects really all that bad? (I would have read way more posts, but there's 70+ pages, so I thought I would be another to ask. :])
> 
> My side effects were bearable. Headache, some insomnia during the days I was taking the pills. Then stronger bloating and O pain, some hot flashes, and the worst was being sooo emotional during AF. Hopefully you won't have to worry about that but for me it seemed worse at the end of each cycle,Click to expand...




skarcm2010 said:


> Sarah: Welcome O:) Good luck on Clomid. We refer to Clomid as riding the crazy train or roller coaster. I don't want to scare you, but Clomid can make you feel a little crazy and can come with some unpleasant side effects. I took Clomid several years ago (in my 1st marriage) and took it in the morning and had all kinds of issues. I have a much better doctor this time around who advised me to take it at night. Taking it at night was a little easier to deal with. Good luck and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> AFM: My u/s today showed that I had ovulated. Now I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor to see if she still wants me to have the progesterone test next week.

Thanks ladies! I'll start my TWW thread when the time comes. :). Hopefully this is it!


----------



## skarcm2010

LoveCakes said:


> So sorry hopeful. Not good news for me either, follies were only 12mm, it's pretty unlikely ill ovulate. I'm going up to 150mg next cycle but even the dr admitted I probably wouldn't ovulate. Me and hubby are so gutted. That pretty much would take it up to another Christmas trying to block out all the kid stuff.
> I tried to talk to my mum but she kept saying we still have options etc... And I'm not allowed to be upset by all my friends having kids. I just wanted some sympathy, not talked out of being upset.
> We have a few nice things coming up in the next month so I'm concentrating on those but it just feels a bit like I'm killing time or wishing my life away.

So sorry LoveCakes, :hugs:. My doctor did stair stepping last cycle on the Clomid. I took 50mg CD5-9 and had an u/s on CD12, then took another 50mg CD12-15 (should have been until CD16, but it over stimulated me so stopped early) and had another u/s on CD16. She said this can sometimes give the ovaries a boost. Or will your doctor consider Femara (Letrozole)? 
I think you have every right to feel upset and to be upset by all the pregnant women around you. Sorry your mom wasn't very sympathetic. Keep us posted on your next cycle.


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm cd14 today and don't think I've ovulated yet. I'm not using opk's this cycle or temping as specialist said there's no need if you're having regular nookie! I'm hoping I get ewcm like last month as that'll be a sign of impending ovulation :)


----------



## skarcm2010

MummyDonz: good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? Still find it amazing my thread is still going! 
Some old faces and some new ones I see. Baby dust to you all. 
Sarah x


----------



## steph_466

Thanks Sarah!! Hows the pregnancy going :)


----------



## Lemonade

Hi everyone, long time no see! I've been super busy lately so I've been trying to catch up on how everyone is doing.

I'm so sorry about your progesterone results, hopeful. It sounds like you have a good plan for TTC in your siggy though.

Sorry your follicles were so small Lovecakes :( What CD are you on now? I had exactly the same thing on 100mg and my doctor also said I wouldn't ovulate and upped me to 150mg, but I DID ovulate that cycle on CD 29. Don't lose hope, if you ovulated on 50mg it definitely isn't a sure thing that you won't ovulate anymore on Clomid.

Great news that you ovulated Skarcm :) How could they tell that it had already happened?

Welcome to everyone who is new! 

Hi Ss! How is everything going?

AFM - I'm on CD 18 and got a +OPK today, so I should ovulate tomorrow which is the same CD as last cycle. I just texted DH to tell him to hurry home ;)


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey lemonade, thanks for the reply. Ill keep checking, you never know! Have a good time tonight :)


----------



## steph_466

Thats awesome Lemonade!! Good luck.

Just got my day 21 bloods back. 35.6 :)


----------



## Starbunny711

Hi, ladies! Wanted to drop in and give you all and update as well as to wish each and every one of you major luck in your TTC endeavors!

After my tumultuous first cycle of clomid (horrible emotional and physical side effects), my doctor put me on letrozole this time and I have reacted SO much better. Hardly any side effects at all and I am much more at peace, chill, serene this go round. I've just placed it all in God's hands. I'm doing what I can with my medicine, but I've decided to stop worrying about it. I'm not using any apps or OPKs, temping, etc. I'm just living and only looking at the calender to see what I'm supposed to do that day. Not stressing. It'll happen when it happens and not a moment before. 

FX for all of you! Good luck!


----------



## steph_466

Hey Star, great attitude, hope everything works well for you :)


----------



## Starbunny711

steph_466 said:


> Hey Star, great attitude, hope everything works well for you :)

Thank you so much, Steph!


----------



## LoveCakes

Yay Steph!


----------



## Ss83

I'm doing great thanks! Getting a bump and just two weeks to go til my next and final scan which is crazy. Now starting to dawn on me that I'll have a tiny baby to look after in 5 months, best feeling in the world. 
Baby dust to you all, hope you get your bfps soon too x


----------



## Ss83

I'm doing great thanks! Getting a bump and just two weeks to go til my next and final scan which is crazy. Now starting to dawn on me that I'll have a tiny baby to look after in 5 months, best feeling in the world. 
Baby dust to you all, hope you get your bfps soon too x


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade said:


> Hi everyone, long time no see! I've been super busy lately so I've been trying to catch up on how everyone is doing.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your progesterone results, hopeful. It sounds like you have a good plan for TTC in your siggy though.
> 
> Sorry your follicles were so small Lovecakes :( What CD are you on now? I had exactly the same thing on 100mg and my doctor also said I wouldn't ovulate and upped me to 150mg, but I DID ovulate that cycle on CD 29. Don't lose hope, if you ovulated on 50mg it definitely isn't a sure thing that you won't ovulate anymore on Clomid.
> 
> Great news that you ovulated Skarcm :) How could they tell that it had already happened?
> 
> Welcome to everyone who is new!
> 
> Hi Ss! How is everything going?
> 
> AFM - I'm on CD 18 and got a +OPK today, so I should ovulate tomorrow which is the same CD as last cycle. I just texted DH to tell him to hurry home ;)

Hi Lemonade: I'm glad you got your +OPK! At my u/s they could see a certain area of my uterine lining was starting to get thicker which happens after ovulation. Also they saw the corpus luteum which is what is left behind after O, plus the free fluid that is also left behind. I go on Tuesday for my progesterone test to see if it was a good O, but all indications are that it was. Now is the waiting game and to see how long I can hold out before testing.


----------



## steph_466

Sarah thats really exciting!! Im soo happy for you!! Sure gives me some hope :)


----------



## Lemonade

That's a great number Steph - yay for ovulating!

I'm glad you are feeling better Starbunny. Is Letrozole the same as Femara? I have heard great things about Femara but my doctor won't prescribe it.

Great to hear you are doing well, SS. I'm so glad you started this thread. It helps keep me sane on this crazy Clomid train :)



> Hi Lemonade: I'm glad you got your +OPK! At my u/s they could see a certain area of my uterine lining was starting to get thicker which happens after ovulation. Also they saw the corpus luteum which is what is left behind after O, plus the free fluid that is also left behind. I go on Tuesday for my progesterone test to see if it was a good O, but all indications are that it was. Now is the waiting game and to see how long I can hold out before testing.

Ahh, thanks for that. I always wondered if/how they could tell. I once asked the nurse at my clinic but she didn't give me a very clear answer! Hope you TWW goes quickly! :)


----------



## Starbunny711

Lemonade said:


> That's a great number Steph - yay for ovulating!
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling better Starbunny. Is Letrozole the same as Femara? I have heard great things about Femara but my doctor won't prescribe it.

Yes, Lemonade, I believe that letrozole is the same as femara (as far as I know). :) 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks for that, Starbunny.

Urghhhh, WHY does the TWW go so slowly?!?!


----------



## skarcm2010

I had my progesterone test today. The doctor called me a little while ago and said that the results came back at 0.8, no ovulation. She said she was surprised since my u/s looked like I had and that everything was good. She is wanting to give my body a few weeks for AF to arrive and if not she will give me Provera to start it and then we will do one more round of Femara before she moves me on to a specialist. I'm not sure my DH and I will go to the specialist since it will be quite expensive and we do have one child together. I'm completely crushed. On Clomid, I ovulated every time but my PCOS is so bad that the Clomid almost made me hyper stimulated, so no more Clomid for me. Now I just wait for AF to arrive and my DH and I need to have a serious conversation about how we want to go forward if the next round doesn't work.


----------



## Lemonade

I'm so sorry Skarcm :(


----------



## Starbunny711

I'm sorry to hear that, Skarcm. :( :hug:


----------



## Lemonade

How is everyone? Any updates?

I'm 7DPO and officially half way through the TWW. I promised myself I wouldn't obsess this cycle, but of course I am. Darn internet. I'm thinking that I will still hold out for AF rather than test though. We'll see!


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade: let us know when you start testing.

AFM: I had some weird cm and cramps last week and emailed my doctor to see if it was possible that I was ovulating late. She replied that she thought that was a possibility. So, now I wait to see what the heck the cycle brings me.


----------



## steph_466

Skar, I really hope your right here, Im sorry that things seem like they are closing in now. I am really scared of what all is going to happen next. Im scared of how much seeing the fertility specialist will cost with the procedures, and what kind of stress this will be putting on dh and I and our relationship. Just praying for a miracle sometimes <3


----------



## bumble333bee

Lemonade said:


> How is everyone? Any updates?
> 
> I'm 7DPO and officially half way through the TWW. I promised myself I wouldn't obsess this cycle, but of course I am. Darn internet. I'm thinking that I will still hold out for AF rather than test though. We'll see!


Good luck Lemonade! I am sending good thoughts your way! Maybe this is the month! :thumbup:


----------



## skarcm2010

steph_466 said:


> Skar, I really hope your right here, Im sorry that things seem like they are closing in now. I am really scared of what all is going to happen next. Im scared of how much seeing the fertility specialist will cost with the procedures, and what kind of stress this will be putting on dh and I and our relationship. Just praying for a miracle sometimes <3

Steph: :hugs: hang in there. Maybe it will all work out. It is so hard when we can't see what is happening in our bodies. Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## Destined2BMom

I am starting Clomid for the first time tomorrow! Kind of nervous, REALLY hoping this is the correct dosage and all will go great! :happydance:


----------



## steph_466

Destined2BMom said:


> I am starting Clomid for the first time tomorrow! Kind of nervous, REALLY hoping this is the correct dosage and all will go great! :happydance:

Good luck hun! I got lucky and ovulated off the 50mg dose so hope you get the same :)


----------



## bumble333bee

Destined2BMom said:


> I am starting Clomid for the first time tomorrow! Kind of nervous, REALLY hoping this is the correct dosage and all will go great! :happydance:

Good luck! I have ovulated both times with 50, just didn't stick. Think positive :)


----------



## steph_466

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## skarcm2010

I emailed my doctor today to see if she would reorder my progesterone test because I thought I may have ovulated late last week and now I've had sore boobs (which I think is progesterone related). She put the order in right away and I had my blood drawn today. I'm hoping to hear from her tomorrow.


----------



## RedRose19

still no af :wacko:


----------



## skarcm2010

How is everyone doing?

I got my progesterone test results and I did end up ovulating this cycle. We don't know exactly what day, but it did happen. Now I will just have to see what this cycle brings me.


----------



## LoveCakes

That's great scarcm! Great news.

Lemonade how are you doing?

After having a rough day yesterday I ended up with this on cd29 today. I'm worried since my lining was 12mm two weeks ago it will be too thick by now but I'm grateful for this at least.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lemonade

Great news Skarcm! Sore boobs is always a tell-tale sign of ovulation for me too. They stay sore through the whole TWW.

Congrats on your +OPK Lovecakes!! That is super positive. I had the exact same response to Clomid 100mg - it looked like I wasn't going to ovulate and then I did on CD 29. Hope your TWW goes by quickly!

Good luck Destined2BMom and RedRose :)

12 DPO and BFN for me this morning :(. I can't help but think I'm out. My temp is still up but I've been having AF style cramps, so I'm expecting a temp drop tomorrow morning and AF either tomorrow night or Saturday. On to round #5 of Clomid and hopefully a BFP in time for Christmas...


----------



## Lemonade

Update: yesterday was CD1. I'm starting Clomid again today or tomorrow. Boo :(


----------



## LoveCakes

Aww sorry to hear that lemonade. Hope this is the month for you. Ill keep my fingers and toes crossed. X

How is everyone else doing? Scarcm do you know roughly what day you are?

My body is confusing me a bit. I got a strong positive on Thursday a very nearly positive on Friday (with twinges) but no temperature raise until today. I guess I ovulated yesterday?


----------



## Lemonade

I'm not sure how long the progesterone has to be hanging around in your body before causing a temp rise. I don't seem to get a temp rise the morning after I think I ovulate, but a big one the morning after that. Maybe you ovulated in the evening but the progesterone didn't take effect until the next day?


----------



## skarcm2010

Lemonade: sorry AF came. Maybe this cycle will work and it will be an early Christmas present for you!

I think I might be 10dpo. I took a store cheapie and it was negative. I am going to test again in a couple of days.


----------



## Starbunny711

Hi, Ladies!

I know I've been kind of MIA lately, partially because I've been trying REALLY hard not to think about all this stuff and to be really, really *CHILL*, LOL. Thought I'd chime in and update, though. 

First of all, good luck to everyone in their TWW and to everyone who is just starting a new cycle of meds. FX for us all!

So, my Letrozole cycle DID make me ovulate, but it was very weak and I didn't get pregnant, but I was SOOOOO surprised and happy when I started a new period on my own on CD30. WOOHOOO! I was ridiculously happy. For all I know, that could have been the first time I ovulated ever in my life, so even though I didn't get pregnant, I was really excited that it happened at all. 

I'm starting 100mg clomid train today. I'm not sure why she didn't keep me on letrozole this time, but I love my doctor and I trust her judgment. We'll see how it goes. :) 

Good luck to us all! :thumbup:


----------



## skarcm2010

Good Luck Starbunny! Keep us posted on how Clomid treats you.


----------



## Starbunny711

skarcm2010 said:


> Good Luck Starbunny! Keep us posted on how Clomid treats you.

Thanks, dear! How are you doing?


----------



## skarcm2010

Starbunny711 said:


> skarcm2010 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Starbunny! Keep us posted on how Clomid treats you.
> 
> Thanks, dear! How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing pretty well since I have no idea what dpo I am. I am going to test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Starbunny711

skarcm2010 said:


> Starbunny711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarcm2010 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Starbunny! Keep us posted on how Clomid treats you.
> 
> Thanks, dear! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing pretty well since I have no idea what dpo I am. I am going to test tomorrow and see what happens.Click to expand...

Ooo! good luck, Skarcm! Let us know what happens! FX for you!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Girlies, what do u make of this? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2068157-evap-line-eye-please-look-xx.html
^^ link ^^

I am on cd50, I took clomid from 4-8 but didn't ov, did however have a + opk on cd34, but I have pcos so a +opk doesn't necessarily mean ov.

Baby dust all xx


----------



## Starbunny711

hopefulfor1st said:


> Girlies, what do u make of this?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2068157-evap-line-eye-please-look-xx.html
> ^^ link ^^
> 
> I am on cd50, I took clomid from 4-8 but didn't ov, did however have a + opk on cd34, but I have pcos so a +opk doesn't necessarily mean ov.
> 
> Baby dust all xx

I'm having kind of a hard time seeing it, but what if you tried in another couple days? Maybe you'd get something clearer?


----------



## skarcm2010

BFN for me this morning. I wasn't as disappointed as I thought I'd be. I think it is because this whole cycle has been off and I don't know when I ovulated. Oh well, come on AF so that I can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## skarcm2010

Hopeful: Congrats on the +FRER!!!! Here's to a good sticky bean.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's hoping!!!

I've got digis for tomorrow, after the last chemical I'm so nervous!


----------



## LoveCakes

Love all the good news'

Hopeful how wonderful! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Scarcm it could still be early, hang on in there!

Starbunny it's amazing to know you actually ovulated for the first time ever :)

Hi to everyone else

5dpo for me and my first ever crosshairs (I didn't temp enough last time). I'm trying not to get hopeful as I think I'll have lining issues but it does give me hope 150mg might give me a consistent result.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well today it's digi official!
I'm so nerve wracked after my last being a chemical. I didn't do a frer today as I didn't wanna be stressing over line darkness, I was going to but I laid awake last night worrying about it lol
I still won't relax until I get past the point my last pregnancy failed.

https://s10.postimg.org/4vsfkk7kp/image.jpg
screen capture windows 7


----------



## Lemonade

Woo hoo! Congrats hopeful, that is great news! This is our 2nd BFP on this thread, right? Fingers crossed there are many more to come.

Good to hear from you Starbunny and also good to hear that you ovulated last cycle. It is a great feeling to finally ovulate, isn't it? :) Interesting that your doctor moved you back on to Clomid. Let us know how it goes.

So sorry about the BFN, skarcm. Hopefully it's just too early?

Yay for Crosshairs, Lovecakes! I love to see them :)

AFM - did I mention I hate taking Clomid?! I've taken 3 out of 5 doses and the side effects seem worse this time. Insomnia is the worst, I'm so tired. Thinking about a break cycle in January if I don't get a BFP for Christmas...


----------



## skarcm2010

Hopeful: Yay for the + digi!!!

Lemonade: I feel for you, clomid is hard to deal with.

AFM: AF came this evening. On to the next cycle. I am not going to take any fertility meds this time. I think my poor body needs a break from all the stimulation (my PCOS is out of control, lol). I am just going to wing it this cycle and see what happens. Plus it will make the holidays less stressful.


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls!
Sorry I had gone MIA last cycle. After not ovulating on my first round I was so down that I felt like I couldn't get out of bed, and I ended up taking a day off work. I was completely consumed by TTC and needed to step back from it all for a little while. But I am feeling more positive than ever, and if you'll have me I'm back and ready to jump back in to TTC.

I am so happy to read such good news on this thread!! Hopeful, congratulations on your BFP!! I am so thrilled for you. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Since I last posted I had some good news, some very hopeful days but then AF came after all. I finally ovulated with 100mg, and my progesterone on day 23 was 37.6. I was absolutely thrilled. As the progesterone was rather high I was hoping I was preggers, and when I was a day late I did have a squinter of a line on a FRER, only to start bleeding 2 days later. So I'm not sure if it was a chemical or a FRER evap, but I was at least happy to have ovulated. I am currently on my third 100mg clomid cycle on cd 19, and I haven't had quite the same ov pains as last cycle and my nipples aren't sore yet, so I'm a little nervous I haven't ovulated. Maybe being more relaxed about things last cycle was one of the reasons I did ovulate, so I'm trying to stay positive!! 
How is everyone doing this cycle? Best of luck to all of you ladies, lots of :dust:


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey Trina, nice to hear from you. That's good you ovulated last cycle, are you using opks or anything? On my first cycle when I ovulated I had a sore head was moody and loads of EWCM but this time I felt nothing so maybe it can vary. When do you go for your progesterone test?

I had a dream last night I got a BFP and was running to tell hubby, I woke up so sad when I realised it was just a dream. Oh we'll one week down one to go.


----------



## Trina86

Thanks Lovecakes! No I'm not temping or using opks, I am just having day 21 progesterone test. I was out of town day 21 so had it done day 23 last cycle, and had felt ov pains on day 16 so it was perfect it ended up being 1 week later. This cycle again I'm doing the blood draw on day 23, so on Tuesday. I see my FS on December 3rd so will find out next steps then I guess.
Ah yes the pregnancy dreams. I have had a few myself! I know what you mean that its so disappointing when you wake up. Maybe the dreams are a sign that there are wonderful things to come soon!:)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thanks ladies. We are now on day 3 since BFP, with my chemical I started bleeding on day 6 so I think I won't relax til I pass that point! With my chemical I also had fading lines on day 3-4 and a bfn day 4.... but right now I'm too scared to test again. I thought I might have this morning but couldn't bring myself to.


----------



## LoveCakes

Trina86 said:


> Thanks Lovecakes! No I'm not temping or using opks, I am just having day 21 progesterone test. I was out of town day 21 so had it done day 23 last cycle, and had felt ov pains on day 16 so it was perfect it ended up being 1 week later. This cycle again I'm doing the blood draw on day 23, so on Tuesday. I see my FS on December 3rd so will find out next steps then I guess.
> Ah yes the pregnancy dreams. I have had a few myself! I know what you mean that its so disappointing when you wake up. Maybe the dreams are a sign that there are wonderful things to come soon!:)

It's actually my first time in 2 years ttc I've had one. I'd love it if it was a good sign, my tmep went up another 0.2C today lol
I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, make sure you come back and tell us the results.

Hey hopeful, there's no reason why this won't turn out as perfectly as your first LO. I know the heart is louder than the head when it comes to ttc but you have every reason to hope. Keep busy this weekend to help the time pass.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I guess the biggest thing worrying me is I got my BFP 16 days after my + opk and at 17dpo a digi said 1-2 when it shouldve said 2-3. I know late implanters don't have as good a shot at successful implantation


----------



## skarcm2010

Lovecakes: woo hoo on the temp rise. Keep us posted. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Trina: welcome back! Great news that you did ovulate. Let us know how your next progesterone test goes.

Hopeful: Hang in there. This can still turn out to be a healthy pregnancy. Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Trina86

Thanks Scarcm:)
Ladies have you had different post ov symptoms from month to month? Lat cycle by this time my nipples were so sensitive, this month not really. Ill know on Tuesday or Wednesday for sure if I did ovulate, just feeling unsure about this cycle since my boobs aren't sore. I'm on cd 21.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Everything is looking good so far :)
https://s16.postimg.org/5izpa9ks5/image.jpg
print screen windows


----------



## steph_466

Ahh hopeful I havent been on in a while and to come back and see you got a bfp is the best news Ive heard in a while!! I am so happy for you!! I hope this pregnancy is very easy for you! :) 

Here is a cute little story. I believe in a childs intuition, kids seem to see when somethings wrong with their parents or if your in pain. Little ones seem to sense things. My girlfriends five year old son told her the other day "mommy steph and pat are going to have babies soon". She asked how do you know that? He said "trust me mommy I just know". Now if thats not something to make you smile im not sure what will.

So my cycle this month is a bit different than usual, I ovulated two days later than usual but I think thats still ok. The best part is I ovulated on the right side, so my chances of getting pregnant are very high. Im really Excited! AF is due Dec so im currently on cycle day 20.


----------



## LoveCakes

How sweet would that be Steph! Fingers crossed for you!

Hopeful looking good :D Do you get an early scan?

9dpo today, I'm not sure when I'm going to test. Last time I had a 13day lp so would be due on Saturday.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes I do I'm thinking ill get it 17th dec- ill be 7 weeks then so should see hb!


----------



## LoveCakes

What a fantastic early Chrisrmas present!!!


----------



## steph_466

Awe thats so exciting!! :D


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm 13 dpo but got bfn today. Still no sign of AF despite cramps a few days ago but now nothing. Had a 14 day LP last cycle. I've had to contact specialist as he said to let him know if I get to cd40 and no AF or pregnancy. Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## LoveCakes

So tonight I decided to test, I've been up early past few mornings and didn't wan't to rush. I haven't had any symptoms except sore nipples but thought what the hell.

I used a cheapy and wasn't sure if I could only see what I wanted to see so I looked out my (out of date :s ) digi and this is what I got!

It's still sinking it, I'm really nervous about Saturday when AF is due, especially considering all my lining issues but I'm happy just to see OHs face, it was amazing!
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9









test3.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Trina86

Yey!!! Congratulations on the BFP Lovecakes!!!


----------



## Trina86

Sorry to be a downer but just heard back on my progesterone results, I did not ovulate on my third clomid round. :*(
I see my FS on Tuesday and hoping he will have some kind of plan for me. I jut don't understand why clomid would work one cycle but not the next. I'm feeling pretty low and work the evening shift today so I have to face clients all night without getting teary...:(


----------



## LoveCakes

Same thing happened to me Trina I ovulated on 50mg, not on cycle 2 on 50mg but then ovulated cd31 on 100mg. There is no sense to it! I hope clomid works for you next time or you ovulate just a bit later.


----------



## Trina86

Thanks for letting me know that Lovecakes. Would you recommend I start temping? I wonder if I will ovulate later-I guess if I don't temp ill never know.


----------



## steph_466

Lovecakes that's so freaking exciting!! Ahh I'm happy for you!!


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls!
Just checking in to see how you're all doing and loving the 2bfps since I last looked in- CONGRATULATIONS hopeful and lovecakes!!
X


----------



## Lemonade

Amazing news Lovecakes!!! Massive congratulations. I think we have a wave of BFPs going on this thread now :) 

I'm so sorry you didn't ovulate Trina :( Hopefully the next step is the one that gets you that BFP.


----------



## LoveCakes

Trina86 said:


> Thanks for letting me know that Lovecakes. Would you recommend I start temping? I wonder if I will ovulate later-I guess if I don't temp ill never know.

Temping can be great and awful. You can use it to time BD, testing or work out if you have a LP defect. I started as I've always had AF problems and wanted to reassure myself I did ovulate. After 6 months of annovulatory cycles it prompted me to go to my GP who I somehow convinced to refer me early. Soon after though I gave it up for a year as the constant dissapointment every morning of a low temperature was awful. I picked it up again when started clomid as i am a control freak and it made me _feel_ like i had some control in the crazy situation.

Also, if I hadn't known I ovulated I would have started my Provera last week as I would be at CD35 with no positive test!

Think about how it will help you, i.e. do you need to time BD? Is it for reassurance of ovulation? If you don't have strong feelings personally I think it's too much bother.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I know a girl on another thread became clomid resistant so switched to femara. It seems to pretty common. It's been 8 days since my first BFP and I'm still getting beautiful lines!


----------



## skarcm2010

Lovecakes: Congrats on the BFP!!!

Hopeful: Happy to hear that you are still doing well.

Trina: sorry about the progesterone test. Hopefully your doc will have a good plan for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Trina86

LoveCakes said:


> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that Lovecakes. Would you recommend I start temping? I wonder if I will ovulate later-I guess if I don't temp ill never know.
> 
> Temping can be great and awful. You can use it to time BD, testing or work out if you have a LP defect. I started as I've always had AF problems and wanted to reassure myself I did ovulate. After 6 months of annovulatory cycles it prompted me to go to my GP who I somehow convinced to refer me early. Soon after though I gave it up for a year as the constant dissapointment every morning of a low temperature was awful. I picked it up again when started clomid as i am a control freak and it made me _feel_ like i had some control in the crazy situation.
> 
> Also, if I hadn't known I ovulated I would have started my Provera last week as I would be at CD35 with no positive test!
> 
> Think about how it will help you, i.e. do you need to time BD? Is it for reassurance of ovulation? If you don't have strong feelings personally I think it's too much bother.
> 
> What does everyone else think?Click to expand...

Thanks Lovecakes for the thoughtful post!:hugs:
I am thinking that if I temp consistently it may stress me out as I am constantly analyzing everything. However, I do want to know if I am ovulating later. I think for now this cycle I will keep bding every other day, and see what my FS says on Tuesday. Thank you again for your advice! How have you been feeling? When do you think you will tell your family? 

Hopeful, congrats on those beautiful lines!!! I am thrilled for you.

How are you doing Skarcm? What cd are you on?

So lastnight on cd 25, oddly enough it started while we were bding, I had this pain on my left ovary, and then for 1.5 hours the pain got more intense. It felt similar to my ovulation pains last cycle but more intense and on one side only. I am wondering after all this worry if I ovulated on day 25. That or I had a cyst burst? I will ask my FS for another progesterone blood test to find out next week. 
Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## Lemonade

Trina, that sounds hopeful for ovulation - is there any way you can get bloods taken to confirm?



LoveCakes said:


> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that Lovecakes. Would you recommend I start temping? I wonder if I will ovulate later-I guess if I don't temp ill never know.
> 
> Temping can be great and awful. You can use it to time BD, testing or work out if you have a LP defect. I started as I've always had AF problems and wanted to reassure myself I did ovulate. After 6 months of annovulatory cycles it prompted me to go to my GP who I somehow convinced to refer me early. Soon after though I gave it up for a year as the constant dissapointment every morning of a low temperature was awful. I picked it up again when started clomid as i am a control freak and it made me _feel_ like i had some control in the crazy situation.
> 
> Also, if I hadn't known I ovulated I would have started my Provera last week as I would be at CD35 with no positive test!
> 
> Think about how it will help you, i.e. do you need to time BD? Is it for reassurance of ovulation? If you don't have strong feelings personally I think it's too much bother.
> 
> What does everyone else think?Click to expand...

I agree Lovecakes; temping can be good and bad. I started temping after suspecting that I had ovulated on CD 29 and having no way of confirming it (fertility clinic wouldn't do bloods). I was kicking myself for not temping, so I started the next cycle. It does make me obsess way too much, though. 

AFM - I'm on CD 14 today and I'm not sure what's going on with my cycle. I had what I thought might be a +OPK on CD11, but just assumed it was the effect of Clomid still in my body (I took Clomid CD 3-7), so marked it as - on my chart. Then FF gave me dotted crosshairs for CD 11 today, but I don't think I believe it! CD 11 seems wayyy early to O, especially for me, who ovulates on the late side even on 150mg. Maybe there's something wrong with my thermometer or something. Could anyone take a look? I've linked my chart in my siggy :):)


----------



## skarcm2010

Trina: I'm on CD9 and am not taking anything this cycle. We will see if I end up ovulating on my own or not. I'm hoping those pains you were feeling were ovulation pains. Let us know if you have a progesterone test and how it comes out. 

Lemonade: Clomid can really mess with you. Hopefully you will get a good strong + OPK soon and have some temps to validate it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lemonade

Scratch my last post: FF took away my crosshairs and then I got a very +OPK today, along with ovulation pains, so I guess that the CD 11 OPK was still the Clomid in my system. Back in the TWW from tomorrow! 

Love your new ticker Lovecakes :):)


----------



## steph_466

I finally got a call from the fertility clinic!! :D I got an appt on Jan 9th so coming soon :) Im really happy! My progesterone levels were 35.6 this month so a good solid number confirming ovulation, and as for right now af was due yesterday. Nothing yet but I am a bit crampy. Ive been crampy since ov this month. Who knows!! :)


----------



## skarcm2010

steph_466 said:


> I finally got a call from the fertility clinic!! :D I got an appt on Jan 9th so coming soon :) Im really happy! My progesterone levels were 35.6 this month so a good solid number confirming ovulation, and as for right now af was due yesterday. Nothing yet but I am a bit crampy. Ive been crampy since ov this month. Who knows!! :)

Steph: yay for the fantastic progesterone number! Let us know when you test. It sounds very promising.


----------



## LoveCakes

Ooh Steph that's great! Fingers crossed for you. Have you tested?

Lemonade I'll be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks. I really hope all the Christmas fun makes it fly past!

Hi to everyone else, I hope no-one minds me calling in occasionally, you girls kept me sane(ish) and I really want to see you all get your BFPs too.x

I'm great, no real symptoms except quit sore boobs but got a 2-3 weeks this morning! It's still sinking in but we told our parents last night so it's getting a bit more real.


----------



## steph_466

Awe Lovecakes thats so great! I cant wait to join the bfp club lol. Af did arrive this morning. I did ovulate two days late this month so that makes sense. But thats ok I still have some promising news with the new doc coming so it is what it is! :)


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls! I hope you are all having a good week.

Sorry to hear AF showed, Steph. But its wonderful that you are ovulating, and also have your FS appointment soon!
Lemonade, good luck in the TWW! Fx for you this cycle! :)
Skarcm, how are you doing this cycle? How long are you doing unmedicated cycles for? 
Lovecakes of course please keep posting here! It will be nice to hear from you, and it gives me some hope that I will join the clomid BFP club too. It must have been amazing to tell your parents that you're expecting. I can't wait for that moment!
Hopeful, I hope you are doing well! How have you been feeling?

AFM I had my FS followup appointment yesterday. I will do progesterone bloods tomorrow to see if the cd 25 pains were ov pains. My doctor said as I did ovulate once on 100mg, that he feels confident that I just need a higher dose to ovulate consistently on clomid. So he is starting me on 150 mg next. BUT first I have to take a 2 month break from clomid-their clinic has recommendations, which I hate that, that after 3 months on meds I should take a 2 month break. So I don't think I'll be back on clomid until February, I fell like that wait will be torture! But I will do as he says...we will try naturally until February. I hope you girls don't mind me posting here in the meantime! My husband and I are going on a beach vacay over Christmas break, so maybe a vacation will get my hormones in line again, who knows. 
I asked the FS about next steps and he said that after 2 ovulating cycles if we still don't conceive, we will do clomid with IUI, and if I still don't ovulate on a higher dose of clomid he will start me on injectables. It feels good to have a plan.
:dust: to everyone, I hope we have some more BFPs in this thread soon!


----------



## skarcm2010

Steph: sorry AF showed up. 

Trina: I am on CD14 and am just trying to follow my body. I started OPK's on CD11 and today it was either positive or very close to positive. I am waiting to see what it looks like tomorrow before I log it on FF. Yesterday I had pretty good amounts of EWCM twice so I'm hoping these are all good signs that my body is going to ovulate on its own. DH and I have been BD'ing every other day so hoping that will be good enough. I don't want to stress this cycle or get to caught up in everything that TTC brings. I'm just hoping for a wonderful "homemade" Christmas present.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bleeding a fair bit :( 
Been brown/ pink spotting since Monday today it turned red and heavy, doc said not much can be done- if it gets really painful go to hospital, if not just have to wait til next week to scan and see if he's still in there.


----------



## Trina86

Oh Hopeful I'm so sorry to hear that, it must be so stressful for you. Chin up, and I have everything crossed for you that it's just some early pregnancy bleeding, and your little bean will be just fine at your scan! Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive. 
Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again? 
I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now Dave thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi hopeful, 

I am so sorry for what you are experiencing at the moment. I even don't want to imagine how you feel. I really hope that you are wrong and the little bean is still there holding you strongly.....

Hugs from me :hugs:.


----------



## Trina86

Hopeful, I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. Fingers crossed you will have some definitive answers soon. There is absolutely still hope that your little bean will be ok! Thinking of you, sending big hugs your way!


----------



## steph_466

Hopeful <3 I really hope this all passes and everything is fine. How are you holding up? Sending my prayers for you my dear, hang in there.


----------



## Trina86

Just saying hello!:xmas3:
How is everyone?


----------



## Lemonade

I'm so, so sorry you are going through this, Hopeful. Big hugs xx

Sorry AF arrived Steph. Hope next cycle with the next doctor is the one!

How annoying that you have to wait until Feb, Trina. When are you having your bloods done? 

Sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle, Skarcm - are you not on any meds at all? 

AFM - I'm 5DPO and thought I would be able to keep busy with Christmas coming up and all, but it's not working. Time is dragging. I decided that I'm not going to test this cycle unless AF is late (I probably said that last cycle, but I really mean it this time - DH is going to hide my test stash!). I am pretty confident after 3 previous ovulatory cycles that I have a 13 day LP, so if AF doesn't show up by 14DPO, I will test. 

Not sure what we will do if I get a BFN. My clinic wants me to do 4 more cycles of Clomid unmonitored but I'm not sure how comfortable I feel with that. Maybe I will take a break and then get back on the Clomid...


----------



## Trina86

Lemonade said:


> I'm so, so sorry you are going through this, Hopeful. Big hugs xx
> 
> Sorry AF arrived Steph. Hope next cycle with the next doctor is the one!
> 
> How annoying that you have to wait until Feb, Trina. When are you having your bloods done?
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle, Skarcm - are you not on any meds at all?
> 
> AFM - I'm 5DPO and thought I would be able to keep busy with Christmas coming up and all, but it's not working. Time is dragging. I decided that I'm not going to test this cycle unless AF is late (I probably said that last cycle, but I really mean it this time - DH is going to hide my test stash!). I am pretty confident after 3 previous ovulatory cycles that I have a 13 day LP, so if AF doesn't show up by 14DPO, I will test.
> 
> Not sure what we will do if I get a BFN. My clinic wants me to do 4 more cycles of Clomid unmonitored but I'm not sure how comfortable I feel with that. Maybe I will take a break and then get back on the Clomid...

Good luck this cycle!! I hope you get a special BFP Christmas gift this year! Hopefully with the holiday season the time will go by faster for you this TWW.
I had my second progesterone blood test on day 32, and it showed I didn't ovulate on day 25 like I thought. So those bad ovary pains I was having I'm assuming was a cyst, I wonder if that contributed to me not ovulating? My FS didn't seem worried enough about it to even do an ultrasound. So I'm waiting to February for meds (talk about tortue), in the meantime I'm just going to try to exercise lots and eat healthy in preparation for hopeful BFP...


----------



## skarcm2010

Hopeful: I'm so sorry about everything that you are going through right now. I'm praying for you and your little bean. :hugs:

Trina: Sorry you didn't ovulate. That happened to me on my first cycle of clomid. Only my body is wacky and I had a cyst burst on the left, but I did end up managing to ovulate on the right. 

Lemonade: I have not taken any meds this cycle, except for my vitamins. I had a +OPK last Thursday and my boobs are sore, so I've put in an email to my doctor requesting a progesterone test this week. She is pretty good about ordering it so I'm hoping she will.

AFM: I'm CD3 and think I may feel to good to have caught the egg, but I'm telling myself that it is still so early that there is still a possibility.


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, been a while since I've been on here. I ended up having a 42 day cycle (third month on clomid) as I didn't ovulate until cd27. Specialist has increased dose to 75mg for my fourth cycle. I'm now cd12 and waiting to ovulate. I'll start temping soon so I can see when I ovulate. Feeling a little fed up that in now on my 4th month and no pregnancy yet :(


----------



## skarcm2010

Mummydonz: I understand your frustration. Hopefully this higher dose will bring you a good strong BFP.

AFM: I did not take any fertility meds this cycle. I just wanted to give my body a break. I did get a positive OPK last Thursday. I emailed my doctor to see if she would order a progesterone test. Her nurse ordered and had me do it yesterday, even though I think that was actually a couple of days early. Anyway, the results are back and I did ovulate on my own, so now I just wait and see what next week brings.


----------



## Trina86

Skarcm, wonderful news about your ovulation!! Keep us posted. Hope you don't mind me asking, but before you were on clomid were you ovulating on your own as well? I'm on a 2 month break from meds and am hoping maybe the clomid woke up my ovaries...we will see. I'm on day 39 of an anovulatory cycle and I'm spotting so I think AF will be here any day.


----------



## skarcm2010

Trina86 said:


> Skarcm, wonderful news about your ovulation!! Keep us posted. Hope you don't mind me asking, but before you were on clomid were you ovulating on your own as well? I'm on a 2 month break from meds and am hoping maybe the clomid woke up my ovaries...we will see. I'm on day 39 of an anovulatory cycle and I'm spotting so I think AF will be here any day.

Trina: when my weight was down I did ovulate on my own, but now that I'm more over weight it is to much. I have diabetes and a thyroid problem, which on top of PCOS makes loosing weight very tough.


----------



## Trina86

skarcm2010 said:


> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> Skarcm, wonderful news about your ovulation!! Keep us posted. Hope you don't mind me asking, but before you were on clomid were you ovulating on your own as well? I'm on a 2 month break from meds and am hoping maybe the clomid woke up my ovaries...we will see. I'm on day 39 of an anovulatory cycle and I'm spotting so I think AF will be here any day.
> 
> Trina: when my weight was down I did ovulate on my own, but now that I'm more over weight it is to much. I have diabetes and a thyroid problem, which on top of PCOS makes loosing weight very tough.Click to expand...

I'm so pleased for you that you are ovulating on your own this time around. FX for you this cycle!:)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls, I started this month for first time taking clomid from CD2 to CD6. My question is: Can clomid make you ovulate early? I am CD11 at the moment and I had some ovarian pain at CD8. My temp started rising but it is not a jump? Thanks. GL. :kiss:


----------



## MummyDonz

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi, girls, I started this month for first time taking clomid from CD2 to CD6. My question is: Can clomid make you ovulate early? I am CD11 at the moment and I had some ovarian pain at CD8. My temp started rising but it is not a jump? Thanks. GL. :kiss:

Hi, I'm now on my fourth round but on my first cycle I had terrible ovary pain and ovulated early on cd12. However, that progressively got later. Last cycle I ovulated cd27. I'm now on 75mg so we'll see this month. I'm also taking it days 2-6. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls. 
Just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and lots of baby dust for the new year!
Xx


----------



## Lemonade

Skarcm - great news that you ovulated naturally. How many DPO are you now?

Welcome Daisy!

Thanks SS! How is baby?

AFM - No need to test, AF showed her ugly face today, right on time at 13DPO :(:( Feeling pretty down that I didn't get a BFP for Christmas, or in 2013 at all. 

I'm still not sure what I want to do re: Clomid, but I know that I do NOT want to take it over Christmas. I really can't handle the crazy side effects over the festive season. So, I guess you can add me to the "taking a break" club for now. I am hoping that I ovulate naturally, but I doubt it given my past record. I will either take Clomid later in my cycle or induce with Provera at CD 30. Not sure! 

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, can I join you? I don't think I'll ever catch up on an 88-page thread, but I'll try to keep up from here. 

Quick summary on me: I conceived DD after 8 months of trying; she will be 3 in February. When we were ready for another, we were thrilled to conceive again on our 2nd cycle of trying, but sadly that ended in m/c at 6 weeks. :cry: Now we have unexplained secondary infertility. I have never had any trouble ovulating on my own, and my periods are regular, but we've tried for 3 cycles after my HSG (this cycle will be my fourth since HSG, but we are taking it easy since I'm to ovulate just before Christmas and it's going to be so hectic as it is). So I guess Clomid is the next step. I'm meeting with my Dr to discuss it on the 31st of this month.

Wishing you all the best. <3


----------



## Trina86

Lemonade said:


> Skarcm - great news that you ovulated naturally. How many DPO are you now?
> 
> Welcome Daisy!
> 
> Thanks SS! How is baby?
> 
> AFM - No need to test, AF showed her ugly face today, right on time at 13DPO :(:( Feeling pretty down that I didn't get a BFP for Christmas, or in 2013 at all.
> 
> I'm still not sure what I want to do re: Clomid, but I know that I do NOT want to take it over Christmas. I really can't handle the crazy side effects over the festive season. So, I guess you can add me to the "taking a break" club for now. I am hoping that I ovulate naturally, but I doubt it given my past record. I will either take Clomid later in my cycle or induce with Provera at CD 30. Not sure!
> 
> Good luck everyone :)

Lemonade, welcome to the taking a break club :). I hope you have a lovely Christmas and will enjoy your time without any side effects. I hope you enjoy the holiday season, and here's hoping you get a Christmas taking a break BFP :)

Welcome eyemom! As you ovulate on your own you will likely have no issues ovulating on clomid! Clomid can give a stronger ovulation resulting in a better chance of successful pregnancy. Best of luck to you hun!

AFM, here I am on my anovulatory clomid cycle. I am on day 45 and just spotting brown, I only need a liner all day. Ive had a week of spotting now. 
On my other anovulatory clomid cycle I spotted for 4 days then had full AF, so I don't know if my hormones are a little crazy from the clomid or what..or maybe this very light spotting is my AF this cycle? I had progesterone tests done day 23 and 32 and my progesterone was only around 1.3 at the time. I have had sore breasts off and on, just hormones out of wack? I'm happy I'm on a clomid break as I would have no idea when to start my next pack. Does anyone have any insight as to what I should do? My doc has me taking a break until February before I can start back on clomid, in the meantime should I just wait out this spotting or have it checked? I haven't tested but I may do that just to rule it out, although as per the progesterone tests I highly doubt I'm pregnant.


----------



## Trina86

Lemonade said:


> Skarcm - great news that you ovulated naturally. How many DPO are you now?
> 
> Welcome Daisy!
> 
> Thanks SS! How is baby?
> 
> AFM - No need to test, AF showed her ugly face today, right on time at 13DPO :(:( Feeling pretty down that I didn't get a BFP for Christmas, or in 2013 at all.
> 
> I'm still not sure what I want to do re: Clomid, but I know that I do NOT want to take it over Christmas. I really can't handle the crazy side effects over the festive season. So, I guess you can add me to the "taking a break" club for now. I am hoping that I ovulate naturally, but I doubt it given my past record. I will either take Clomid later in my cycle or induce with Provera at CD 30. Not sure!
> 
> Good luck everyone :)

Lemonade, welcome to the taking a break club :). I hope you have a lovely Christmas and will enjoy your time without any side effects. I hope you enjoy the holiday season, and here's hoping you get a Christmas taking a break BFP :)

Welcome eyemom! As you ovulate on your own you will likely have no issues ovulating on clomid! Clomid can give a stronger ovulation resulting in a better chance of successful pregnancy. Best of luck to you hun!

AFM, here I am on my anovulatory clomid cycle. I am on day 45 and just spotting brown, I only need a liner all day. Ive had a week of spotting now. 
On my other anovulatory clomid cycle I spotted for 4 days then had full AF, so I don't know if my hormones are a little crazy from the clomid or what..or maybe this very light spotting is my AF this cycle? I had progesterone tests done day 23 and 32 and my progesterone was only around 1.3 at the time. I have had sore breasts off and on, just hormones out of wack? I'm happy I'm on a clomid break as I would have no idea when to start my next pack. Does anyone have any insight as to what I should do? My doc has me taking a break until February before I can start back on clomid, in the meantime should I just wait out this spotting or have it checked? I haven't tested but I may do that just to rule it out, although as per the progesterone tests I highly doubt I'm pregnant.


----------



## Lemonade

Welcome eyemom! I hope your journey on Clomid is short and that you have #2 on the way soon :)

I'm not sure Trina. I guess you could ask your doctor if you can induce a proper AF with Progesterone, but then again it might not get any heavier if you have a thin lining anyway. I don't think there is any problem with starting Clomid without having a full AF as long as you are sure you are not pregnant.

AFM - I'm having the weirdest AF ever. I'm pretty much only spotting old/brown blood (sorry if that's TMI!) and have been since 13DPO. That is usually how my period starts, but only for about the first 12 hours, not 3 days! I recorded it on FF as light flow, but I'm not sure it's even that. Am I 15 DPO or CD 3?! I have no idea. I have tested and it is negative, so I don't think I'm pregnant. The only thing I can think of is that Clomid has really, really affected my lining and I don't have anything to shed (would also explain why I'm not getting pregnant). Anyone have any experience? It's so weird.


----------



## Trina86

Lemonade, I would test again maybe its IB!


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks Trina, I did test and it was still a BFN and then I woke up this morning and AF hit full force. I guess I spoke too soon. Judging by today, there is nothing wrong with my lining lol (although I wasn't monitored so I can't be certain) but I'm still unsure if I want to continue with the Clomid. I'm glad I'm I'm the "taking a break" club so I have some time to decide :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Starting clomid next cycle jan 2014 TTC baby number 2! I conceived on clomid with my first child who is now 20 months old so fingers crossed I am successful in TTC in #2.
Anyone else starting in the new year? X


----------



## eyemom

Lemonade said:


> Thanks Trina, I did test and it was still a BFN and then I woke up this morning and AF hit full force. I guess I spoke too soon. Judging by today, there is nothing wrong with my lining lol (although I wasn't monitored so I can't be certain) but I'm still unsure if I want to continue with the Clomid. I'm glad I'm I'm the "taking a break" club so I have some time to decide :)

Well, darn, sorry AF got you. Good luck with however you proceed. <3


Nanninoo said:


> Starting clomid next cycle jan 2014 TTC baby number 2! I conceived on clomid with my first child who is now 20 months old so fingers crossed I am successful in TTC in #2.
> Anyone else starting in the new year? X

Me me! That's what I think anyway. That's what Dr said but I'm going to be seeing him on Dec 31 about it. I think I'll be approx 8 dpo at that point??? So I'm still somewhat hoping I won't have to go on it, but at this point let's just say I'm not optimistic. Hope it works for us quickly! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

eyemom said:


> Lemonade said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trina, I did test and it was still a BFN and then I woke up this morning and AF hit full force. I guess I spoke too soon. Judging by today, there is nothing wrong with my lining lol (although I wasn't monitored so I can't be certain) but I'm still unsure if I want to continue with the Clomid. I'm glad I'm I'm the "taking a break" club so I have some time to decide :)
> 
> Well, darn, sorry AF got you. Good luck with however you proceed. <3
> 
> 
> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Starting clomid next cycle jan 2014 TTC baby number 2! I conceived on clomid with my first child who is now 20 months old so fingers crossed I am successful in TTC in #2.
> Anyone else starting in the new year? XClick to expand...
> 
> Me me! That's what I think anyway. That's what Dr said but I'm going to be seeing him on Dec 31 about it. I think I'll be approx 8 dpo at that point??? So I'm still somewhat hoping I won't have to go on it, but at this point let's just say I'm not optimistic. Hope it works for us quickly! :)Click to expand...

Hi :hi: Good luck with dr appointment :thumbup: hope it works for you too fingers crossed! :cloud9:


----------



## steph_466

My periods on clomid are short now, not so painful and not as much clots. Would this be a lining issue?


----------



## Lemonade

I'm not sure Steph, possibly but the only way you can be sure is by be monitored with ultrasounds. My lining was good on all 3 cycles I was monitored, but I read that extended use of Clomid can thin your lining.

I have done a complete 360 and decided to start Clomid again this cycle. I don't want the side effects over Christmas but I don't want to waste the cycle either. Perhaps a bit late (CD 6) but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle anyways.


----------



## steph_466

Thanks Lemonade and good luck this cycle :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Hi girls, I've been keeping up with you and keeping my fingers crossed.x All your help and advice meant so much to me when I was here.

A few things from my own experience that have been asked here if it's helpful: 
The cycle I got pg on I only had a 4 day cycle, 2 medium and 2 heavy days. This was my shortest ever AF so not sure if it was clomid but it didn't do any harm. Oh and my previous 2 AF were induced by Provera.

Also I started Clomid the day I got my mirena out as my lining was thin. Dr said as long as it's thin since I don't ovualte anyway there was no reason not to start. i did end up with thin lining anyway that cycle but probably due to after effects of the Mirena.

Also side effects seem to mean nothing to effectiveness. My first and then eventually third cycle I ovualted, second cycle I din't but my side effects were worst first cycle and almost nothing the third :wacko:

Hope 2014 is your year everyone :dust:


----------



## Trina86

Thanks Lovecakes. And I saw your signature congrats on seeing the heartbeat, that must have been amazing.
Merry Christmas everyone! I'm going on holidays but will catch up with you girls in 2 weeks.


----------



## steph_466

LoveCakes said:


> Hi girls, I've been keeping up with you and keeping my fingers crossed.x All your help and advice meant so much to me when I was here.
> 
> A few things from my own experience that have been asked here if it's helpful:
> The cycle I got pg on I only had a 4 day cycle, 2 medium and 2 heavy days. This was my shortest ever AF so not sure if it was clomid but it didn't do any harm. Oh and my previous 2 AF were induced by Provera.
> 
> Also I started Clomid the day I got my mirena out as my lining was thin. Dr said as long as it's thin since I don't ovualte anyway there was no reason not to start. i did end up with thin lining anyway that cycle but probably due to after effects of the Mirena.
> 
> Also side effects seem to mean nothing to effectiveness. My first and then eventually third cycle I ovualted, second cycle I din't but my side effects were worst first cycle and almost nothing the third :wacko:
> 
> Hope 2014 is your year everyone :dust:


Thanks for this Lovecakes. You know how it is, driving yourself crazy with all these unanswered questions you have. I have no done the clomid for six months and ovulated every month. So im driving myself crazy not understanding why it hasnt worked for me. Im so very happy things worked for you!! Congrats my dear! :hugs:


----------



## Lemonade

Me too, Steph. This is my 6th Clomid cycle and I have ovulated on all but one. I just don't understand what is wrong :(. Here's hoping it is just bad luck for both of us and not something more complicated.

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat, Lovecakes! That's awesome news :)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi girls. I did my first cycle on clomid and according to my dropping temp tomorrow the witch will be here. I am sure I ovulated but......nothing. I have lo AMH hormones and to be honest I doubt that clomid will help me. So soon I will be on my second round. Can I join you. I really feel I need support because I started believing that the miracle will never happen for me.

GL to all of you.


----------



## steph_466

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi girls. I did my first cycle on clomid and according to my dropping temp tomorrow the witch will be here. I am sure I ovulated but......nothing. I have lo AMH hormones and to be honest I doubt that clomid will help me. So soon I will be on my second round. Can I join you. I really feel I need support because I started believing that the miracle will never happen for me.
> 
> GL to all of you.

Welcome!!! Are you doing the day 21 bloods to confirm ovulation?? Keep your chin up and chat away :)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

steph_466 said:


> DAISYPRENCESS said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I did my first cycle on clomid and according to my dropping temp tomorrow the witch will be here. I am sure I ovulated but......nothing. I have lo AMH hormones and to be honest I doubt that clomid will help me. So soon I will be on my second round. Can I join you. I really feel I need support because I started believing that the miracle will never happen for me.
> 
> GL to all of you.
> 
> Welcome!!! Are you doing the day 21 bloods to confirm ovulation?? Keep your chin up and chat away :)Click to expand...

Yes they tested me on cd18 and they have not phone to increase the dose so I presume I Od. I judge according to my bbt too.


----------



## steph_466

Well thats a positive start! :)


----------



## Tigerlily01

Hello, mind if I drop in? :flower:

This is my first cycle on clomid, and I was wondering if anyone else has had this experience...I took it on CD 3-7, and I've gotten positive opks every day from CD9 to CD15 (today), with no end in sight! I know clomid can give false positives, but I thought that was usually only for a day or two after stopping the pills?


----------



## steph_466

Tigerlily01 said:


> Hello, mind if I drop in? :flower:
> 
> This is my first cycle on clomid, and I was wondering if anyone else has had this experience...I took it on CD 3-7, and I've gotten positive opks every day from CD9 to CD15 (today), with no end in sight! I know clomid can give false positives, but I thought that was usually only for a day or two after stopping the pills?

Sorry hun Ive never had that issue.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi I'm new to this forum and wondered if I could join please? 

I'm 32 and have had all the blood tests, ultrasounds and HSG. I have only had one AF since February and they haven't been able to explain this.

I've taken 5 days of provera which finished on Friday and no sign of AF yet. I'm supposed to start clomid on day 2 but I'm getting worried that AF isn't going to come! Has anyone else used provera and how long did it take for AF to come? 

Thanks!


----------



## eyemom

Hi I'm new-ish to this thread too, but welcome and I wish you the best. I don't really know anything, but I hope it works for you quickly!

I just got my Rx today. I'll be doing mine on CD 5-9 since I ovulate.

:hugs:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks! Hope it all works out for you! :)


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies..this was my fourth month on clomid and first time on a 75mg dose days 2-6. Ff said I ovulated in cd21 but I think it was either 19 or 20. Yesterday I finally (after a year) I got a positive pregnancy test. Today it was confirmed with a clearblue. Still in shock...can't believe it!!!


----------



## eyemom

!!!! Congratulations! That is a HAPPY New Year!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Congratulations!!! H and H 9 months.


----------



## Trying2012

Hi Ladies :hi:

I'm another new Clomid user, just started this cycle on 50mg days 2-6. No side effects up until yesterday where I had two major hot flushes! Been googling and seen that some people report this at ovulation time. I got a peak on my monitor today so maybe that's what happened....


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

GL Trying2012. I see in your signature you have written AMH. Is your AMH low? Mine is low and I have been given to try for three months clomid. I have no idea what after that if I am not pregnant.


----------



## LoveCakes

MummyDonz that is amazing, what a great way to start the new year! Great to see another baby on this thread. Hope it starts the ball rolling!


----------



## MummyDonz

The best new year!! :)


----------



## Trying2012

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> GL Trying2012. I see in your signature you have written AMH. Is your AMH low? Mine is low and I have been given to try for three months clomid. I have no idea what after that if I am not pregnant.

They said it was fine when it was tested in February. Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Trying2012

MummyDonz said:


> Hi ladies..this was my fourth month on clomid and first time on a 75mg dose days 2-6. Ff said I ovulated in cd21 but I think it was either 19 or 20. Yesterday I finally (after a year) I got a positive pregnancy test. Today it was confirmed with a clearblue. Still in shock...can't believe it!!!

Big big congratulations!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi Ladies! I start my first round of Clomid in February. I'm nervous and excited, we have been TTC since Oct. 2010, so I'm definitely hoping this will do the trick. Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!


----------



## steph_466

Mummydonz, congrats!!! Im soo happy for you!! Amazing to see another new bfp in here :D I hope you have a very easy pregnancy :D


----------



## MummyDonz

steph_466 said:


> Mummydonz, congrats!!! Im soo happy for you!! Amazing to see another new bfp in here :D I hope you have a very easy pregnancy :D

Thank you so much :) still can't believe it.


----------



## Kamal87

Hi friends,
I am on 3rd round of clomid on CD29 and 13DPO. Could you ladies please take a look on my FF chart. 
Thanks in advance.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4492db


----------



## steph_466

I really dont know enough about charts to tell ya whats going on. sorry!


----------



## eyemom

Kamal87 said:


> Hi friends,
> I am on 3rd round of clomid on CD29 and 13DPO. Could you ladies please take a look on my FF chart.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4492db

So far so good! Did you get to do any other OPKs? It seems maybe possible you ovulated 2 days after where ff gave you the cross hairs. But in any case, not knowing what your charts are usually like, I'd say it's looking pretty nice. :thumbup: Hope those temps stay up up up! Are you planning to test?


----------



## Kamal87

*So far so good! Did you get to do any other OPKs? It seems maybe possible you ovulated 2 days after where ff gave you the cross hairs. But in any case, not knowing what your charts are usually like, I'd say it's looking pretty nice.  Hope those temps stay up up up! Are you planning to test?[/QUOTE]*

Hi thanks for response. Actually i am on clomid and this one is my 3rd round. I got +OPK on 15 jan and this time i was little hopeful because usually temp dropped one week before AF but this time it dropped on CD30 (today it dropped by 21 Celsius :growlmad:) been having lots of symptoms but i don't want to trust on them because they could be s/e of clomid as well. AF due today or tom just hoping that stays away. I did test on 9DPO and it came as usual negative so don't want to see more negatives that's why waiting for AF to missed:winkwink:
Baby dust.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls. I just finished my second round of 50mg clomid. I hope I ovulate. Now I we have to do is a lot of "love" :).

How are you doing? Do you have any side effects? I had two days with little hot flashes and the only thing that bothers me now is constipation :(.


----------



## eyemom

I see kamal. I just wondered if you did any opks on like 13 Jan or 14 Jan b/c that might make it easier to tell for *sure* how many dpo you are. Because to get your +opk on the same day you ovulate can happen (it has happened to me once), but usually you'll catch your surge a day or two before.

I always want to hope that lil temp dip is an implantation dip, but I get them all the time on my charts (I'm supposed to start Clomid on this next cycle I'm about to start, but I ovulate regularly on my own). And apparently if I'm remembering right, anyone can get that temp dip because of your secondary estrogen surge that can occur in pregnant AND not-pregnant charts. 

FWIW, I did have a big temp dip on 11 dpo before I got my bfp with my DD on 12 dpo, so ya never know. That's not a big temp dip. I wouldn't say you're out yet.

Daisy, GL!


----------



## eyemom

Sorry for the double post but now I have a question.

A little background: secondary infertility, I ovulate on my own every month pretty predictably. I haven't started the Clomid YET. This last cycle though has been totally weird and I've spotted every. single. day. since ovulation. Some days a little, some days a lot. I've very rarely had mid-cycle spotting in the past, and NEVER anywhere CLOSE to this much.

Anyway, I'm sure AF is about to start...or maybe it has already? Anyway, I got my Rx to take Clomid on days 5-9, but I'm not sure I'm even going to be able to tell which day is CD1!?!?? I hate that it's so confusing this time. So would you start the Clomid this cycle based on your best guess? Or wait for next cycle and see if it's a little more normal and hopefully more obvious which day is CD1 so I am for sure starting the Clomid on CD5 as directed?

Hope I'm making some sense. TIA!


----------



## Kamal87

@Eyemom actually i got +OPK on CD15 and 21 dec (in first post i wrote Jan by mistake) then 22 dec on 11am but same day retested on 4pm it came negative. Actually temp is still above the coverline so i hope tom temp will up and AF stays away.
I am on 13DPO today. 
Thanks hun you helped me lot.


----------



## eyemom

Kamal87 said:


> @Eyemom actually i got +OPK on CD15 and 21 dec (in first post i wrote Jan by mistake) then 22 dec on 11am but same day retested on 4pm it came negative. Actually temp is still above the coverline so i hope tom temp will up and AF stays away.
> I am on 13DPO today.
> Thanks hun you helped me lot.

<3 wishing you the best <3


----------



## Kamal87

Hi @daisyprincess,
I have been having many s/e from clomid. First month i thought i was pregnant because noticed every symptom and clomid gave me lots of symptoms that month (vomiting, nausea, headache, backache, sore bbs, cramps, CM, hot flashes etc.) Second month i didn't pay any attention to them and got AF on cd30. This is my 3rd month had very painful ovulation then been having AF like cramps since 2dpo that time i thought AF is coming early. Today i am on CD30 again and still having same cramps, headache. Let's see what happens tom i am hoping for BFP for this time. FX for our BFP. Good luck and baby dust.


----------



## T'elle

Hello lovelies. 

I was wondering if I could jump in with you girls too? 
I've been ttc since 2006, currently on my 7th round of clomid. Had to start again due to my drs messing my cycle days around after my consultant gave strict instructions not to. (Long story). 

My previous progesterone levels were 0.9 and 1.0 at the highest. Last cycle was 14.8! I started on 50mg again. This cycle I'm on 100mg as my consultant said I need a progesterone level of 30 minimum. I have PCOS and Endo so hoping clomid Is going to get me my bfp. I have day 19 & 21 bloods done each month to check my levels. My next bloods are on 16th of jan and 18th of jan. Hoping they are in 20s range atleast. 

Hope everyone had a good new year and sending lots of baby dust here's to plenty of bfp's in 2014!! 
Xx


----------



## Kamal87

Hi @eyemom actually today i had little spotting and AF cramps but after that nothing (i am on CD31 and 14DPO). Now i am too in the same boat as you because usually i start clomid on 3rd day of AF but this time IDK which is my 1st day of AF so i am little confuse. I guess i should wait for tom if full flow will start then will decide which day is 1st. Did you decide which is your 1st day of AF?


----------



## Kamal87

Hi @T'elle welcome and good luck for you this cycle. I have been married since 2009 and TTC for almost three years. I have mild PCOS so my doc put me on clomid 50mg (3-7) for three months. This one is my 3rd round and i am on CD31 but today had little spotting i think i am out this month as well (still have little hope lol). Next cycle i will be on 100mg.
I am sending lots of baby dust in your way.


----------



## eyemom

Welcome T'elle, good luck!

Kamal I'm calling today CD1 b/c it's more like proper period flow. If you're just a little spotting I don't think I'd call it CD1 just yet (unless it picks up later), but it is so confusing. Haha I act like I know what I'm talking about. I don't know about you, but usually if I have pre-AF spotting, it just kinda looks different in addition to there not being very much. This time was harder for me because it was a lot (for spotting) and it looked just like AF in color and consistency (sorry to be gross). I guess all we can do is best we can!


----------



## T'elle

Hey girls. Thanks for the luck and welcome :) 

I'm on cd 9 currently. I'm also on 100mg clomid days 2-6. Xx


----------



## skarcm2010

MummyDonz said:


> Hi ladies..this was my fourth month on clomid and first time on a 75mg dose days 2-6. Ff said I ovulated in cd21 but I think it was either 19 or 20. Yesterday I finally (after a year) I got a positive pregnancy test. Today it was confirmed with a clearblue. Still in shock...can't believe it!!!

Hi MummyDonz: I haven't been on here in awhile, but I wanted to say congratulations!!!


----------



## Trina86

Hi ladies,
I hope you all enjoyed the holidays. I am having such a weird cycle. Was on 100mg clomid day 3-7, day 23 and day 32 progesterone blood tests revealed I did not ovulate. I then spotted brown from cd39-cd50. There was a day or two of light red spotting in there too, but never a proper flow. Now I am on cd 65 and had some cramping yesterday and the day before, but no spotting. Took an hpt this morning and result was weird but seemed bfn. On day 25 this cycle I had bad left sided pain that I thought was ovulation (I guess wasn't since day 32 progesterone test was only around 1.2) so I assumed it was a cyst bursting? I have NO IDEA what is going on now. I am supposed to wait until February to start 150 mg clomid but I have no clue what's going on with my cycle! Where did it go? Any ideas? :shrug:
I also have currently have no appt with my FS, he wants to see me if I am not pregnant after 2 rounds of ovulating on clomid he will do IUI.


----------



## MummyDonz

skarcm2010 said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies..this was my fourth month on clomid and first time on a 75mg dose days 2-6. Ff said I ovulated in cd21 but I think it was either 19 or 20. Yesterday I finally (after a year) I got a positive pregnancy test. Today it was confirmed with a clearblue. Still in shock...can't believe it!!!
> 
> Hi MummyDonz: I haven't been on here in awhile, but I wanted to say congratulations!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Just goes to show, all that worrying was for nothing! Got there in the end :)


----------



## madtowngirl

I just got back from my first "infertility" appointment with my OB/GYN, and I'm starting Clomid next cycle. I hope I am not too late to the party!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi girls, I am waiting to O by the end of the week. My bbt drives me crazy. It jumps and drops this month. It is very strange. 

How are you doing?


----------



## steph_466

Hey Ladies! So im now done my six months of clomid and no pregnancy. Tomorrow I do the consult with the fertility clinic. Getting a bit excited. And it sounds like iui is the first step but ill keep ya posted! wish me luck!


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls! currently on cd 16 opk's still negitive but had some really painful cramping last night like dull aching pain and lower backache so I don't know what that was all about :/ taken clomed 50mg days 2-6 and had a follical tracking scan on Cd 13 showed 2 good ones on left and a nice mature one in right ovary so we shall see...wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls. I am CD 13 today. Yesterday my o test was negative but very close looking to positive. This morning my bbt jumped. I can't understand what is happening. I tested 2.00 p.m. but not at night. Is it possible I od at night? I will test today again. I have no pain this month. Previous was horrendous around my O but I suppose because it was first month on clomid.

I hope I will o anyway. We bd every possible minute just in case .

GL to all of you.

:kiss:


----------



## steph_466

Good luck girls! Im not sure im ovulating this month :( Doc said I might being its the first month off the clomid but so far nothing.


----------



## kiwilove

hey ladies, would love to join. I will be going on clomid at the end of the month and would like some buddies to help me through. I have PCOS and been TTC for 30 months (8cycles)


----------



## Jannah K

hello ladies,

I have done 3 rounds of clomid and ovulated each time ...on 4th round now..and two days from af..let's see what happens! 

My RE hasn't increase my clomid dose...I am going to ask to move it to 75 or 100mg as I have been on 50mg forever...

baby dust to all


----------



## Lemonade

Hi everyone, I haven't posted for a while (mainly because I had become so fed up with the whole infertility journey was beginning to lose faith in Clomid after 6 rounds), but I have been reading the thread and keeping up with you all. Huge congratulations to MummyDonz - that is amazing news!! :) 

Anyway, I wanted to let you know that I got this today: 
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj565/sj1685/Mobile%20Uploads/683500bb-4913-4659-acc0-ce568d98dce7.jpg

I am only 10 DPO, but we are cautiously excited. My EDD is 30th September :)


----------



## Trina86

Yey!! Congratulations Lemonade, that is wonderful news! I'm so thrilled for you. Also I saw your signature, pleased to see a 150mg clomid success story! I start 150mg next month, fingers crossed!


----------



## eyemom

Congratulations, that is so wonderful!

I hadn't shared any of my experience yet, though I don't have anything exciting to report anyway. I have yet to ovulate, but on my first cycle of Clomid (50 mg CD6-9), I haven't had any side effects so far. :)


----------



## steph_466

Lemonade!! Ahh thats so awesome!! Really happy to see you got that bfp!! :)


----------



## MummyDonz

Lemonade said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted for a while (mainly because I had become so fed up with the whole infertility journey was beginning to lose faith in Clomid after 6 rounds), but I have been reading the thread and keeping up with you all. Huge congratulations to MummyDonz - that is amazing news!! :)
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to let you know that I got this today:
> https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj565/sj1685/Mobile%20Uploads/683500bb-4913-4659-acc0-ce568d98dce7.jpg
> 
> I am only 10 DPO, but we are cautiously excited. My EDD is 30th September :)

Thank you...starting to sink in now that I'm feeling sick everyday! Wow!! Congratulations to you too, such a wonderful feeling x


----------



## lulu8254

Hi, i have just spent the last three hours reading through this entire thread. I feel as if I have been on your journeys with you. I have just finished taking my last pill for cycle two of clomid (and now can't sleep) and earlier tonight found out my friend is pregnant. I was so disheartened but after reading through this thread I am newly excited to have another crack. It's been a long journey for me I'm hopeful this next cycle will be a good one. I just wanted to thank you all for sharing your journeys and wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## steph_466

Lulu, hopefully clomid works for you :)


----------



## Trina86

Good luck Lulu :)


----------



## Lemonade

Thanks everyone :)

Trina, good luck with 150mg! I was on that dose for 4 cycles and was convinced it wasn't going to work, but it did! Hope it does for you too.

Welcome and good luck Lulu :)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls. I am almost in my third and last for now cycle of 50mg clomid. I am expecting AF by Sunday :(. Then on 4th of March I have an appointment with the doctor. To be honest I hope for a higher dose. I think my O is not strong enough ; (.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Hi, ladies! I've taken a few days to read the whole thread, so I feel like I know you all - which is kinda creepy, since you had no idea of my presence. SO I thought I'd introduce myself. :winkwink:

I'm 30 (DH 33), a former OB/GYN nurse and we've been ttc for 18 months. Dx with PCOS in October, been on Metformin since then. This is our first cycle of clomid (50mg, days 3-7) and I'm on pill number 3. So far, I've had a touch of the hot flashes and TONS of dizziness. If we have to do another cycle, I'll be taking it at bedtime for sure! 

Congrats to the recent BFPs and baby dust to all!


----------



## steph_466

QueenKingfish said:


> Hi, ladies! I've taken a few days to read the whole thread, so I feel like I know you all - which is kinda creepy, since you had no idea of my presence. SO I thought I'd introduce myself. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm 30 (DH 33), a former OB/GYN nurse and we've been ttc for 18 months. Dx with PCOS in October, been on Metformin since then. This is our first cycle of clomid (50mg, days 3-7) and I'm on pill number 3. So far, I've had a touch of the hot flashes and TONS of dizziness. If we have to do another cycle, I'll be taking it at bedtime for sure!
> 
> Congrats to the recent BFPs and baby dust to all!

Welcome to the group!! I hope things happen for you soon :)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls,

Nothing happen and this month. Tomorrow I start the last third round before we see the doctor again. 

I can see just one good side of clomid. I ovulate at CD14 and my cycle is 27 days :).


----------



## steph_466

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi, girls,
> 
> Nothing happen and this month. Tomorrow I start the last third round before we see the doctor again.
> 
> I can see just one good side of clomid. I ovulate at CD14 and my cycle is 27 days :).

I was the same!! I ovulated every month on cd 14. And my cycles were exactly normal. 28 days.. it was great :) 

Af is due for me tomorrow, this is my break month this and next, off of clomid and then a few more tests and maybe back on after that.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

steph_466 said:


> DAISYPRENCESS said:
> 
> 
> Hi, girls,
> 
> Nothing happen and this month. Tomorrow I start the last third round before we see the doctor again.
> 
> I can see just one good side of clomid. I ovulate at CD14 and my cycle is 27 days :).
> 
> I was the same!! I ovulated every month on cd 14. And my cycles were exactly normal. 28 days.. it was great :)
> 
> Af is due for me tomorrow, this is my break month this and next, off of clomid and then a few more tests and maybe back on after that.Click to expand...

I feel pretty good because of my regular cycle :). I hope if I don't fell pregnant my cycle will be regular even when I am not on clomid :winkwink:.


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies, I was doing a search on Metformin and then this thread came up and it looks great!
short story: We've been TTC #1 since may 2011. i became pregnant in july 2013 which and ended in an MC at 7 weeks and i found out I was pregnant in december 2013, I MC'd at 8 weeks. ( 2 weeks ago)

We went to the fertility clinic a while back and we opted not to go anymore because I was dead set again any sort of "non-natural herbal pill blablablalba" intervention, plus the doctor was ready to do insemination right away... which I found very strange. needless to say, after almost 2 years, I AM DESPERATE, HOPELESS, and of course fed up.

We went to the doctor again today, and she sent me in to test my insulin resistance ( no idea what that means) and to see if there's any issues with blood clotting because of my recurrent miscarriages... My ovaries are both policystic, but i have regular period and i think I ovulate but I'm not sure anymore of anything. In any case, the doctor wants to put me on Metformin because she says it will help me with the pregnancy IF i get pregnant again ( which I thought was a f***** miracle to begin with) 

I know Metformin is for PCOS, and everything points in that direction, although I don't have any symptoms (other than the obvious infertility)... I'm just wondering why the doctor didn't give me clomid right away, she seemed really adamant about the testing.. which will take 2 months before I get any results back. i was hoping she would give me clomid right away and send me on my merry way.

Anyone taking both ? can they be taken together? any thoughts? I'm lost over here...

thank you so much!


----------



## lulu8254

hmm. clomid is usually given to boost ovulation. I'm just taking a guess here, but the dr may not have started you on that because you have fallen pregnant naturally in the past, so it may be seen as unnecessary to boost your ovulation. I don't know much about metformin, but I have seen it taken alongside clomid. from what I gather it's used to help PCOS women with insulin resistance, how that helps fertility I am not sure. 
I sure know what it's like to wait for test results. I had to stop trying for three months because I needed a booster shot for rubella before the dr would let me start trying again, and waiting for all these test results made me so anxious. good luck with everything, hopefully someone else can answer your question better.


----------



## Sabster

I need the booster shot for rubella too, but I refused it... maybe I should deal with that at some point in time...

I will have to read more on metformin... I'm really confused with this whole process, and I'm not very good at accepting any sort of medical intervention but at this point I'll do pretty much anything.


----------



## lulu8254

I understand that. I wanted to go the natural path with my PCOS but I've just been waiting too long for this so I'm going the medical path for my first one and then hopefully look into more natural ways to manage, which will hopefully help with the rest of my pregnancies. I've suspected I had PCOS for almost six years but I didn't get checked out until last year. I had been trying on and off for those previous years without any luck. I'm kicking myself now for not looking into it sooner. I only have a very mild case but have irregular cycles and the odd cycle I don't ovulate. The clomid was given to boost ovulation but the first round I think it didn't work but I ovulated of my own accord on CD24. This cycle I'm on CD16 with a + OPK so hoping this is it. 
ahh sorry for the essay, it just feels good to write it all down and get out of my head for a bit. 
i just did a bit of googling and came across this page https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/a/Treatment-With-Metformin-For-Pcos.htm 
it says that metformin is sometimes prescribed for women who have miscarried as it may reduce the risk of miscarriage. perhaps that's why it was prescribed to you? I hope you find some answers soon, it's awful feeling confused and having unanswered questions. maybe you can email the dr?


----------



## kiwilove

Hey, im on metformin, have been for about 6 months. I don't have insulin resistance though. My doctor said it should help regulate my period, but it hasn't yet. My doctor told me that metformin helps the clomid work better and that I will have to take it my entire pregnancy(not pregnant yet). it is supposed to help prevent miscarriage. I start clomid next cycle. I don't usually ovulate and my cycles are usualy 3 to 4 months long, I do how ever believe that metformin has helped me ovulate every cycle since taking it. im expecting my period feb 5 and then get to start clomid for the first time (cd2-cd6) ttc for 31 months but only 9 cycles


----------



## Sabster

Thanks for your input. I actually have very regular periods, and I think I ovulate probably every other month. I dont know if Im insulin resitant yet, but will soon find out, either way, after asking Dr.Google ; it seems that metformin is pretty good to help reduce the chance of miscarriages.. I just hope I can get pregnant naturally, If not I'm gonna pop those clomid's like Candy... 2 years is too long!!!!


----------



## steph_466

They have somehow linked pcos with insulin resistant issues, hence why they put you on the metformin. It some how helps lessen the chances of cysts. I have been on metformin now for two years. And Just finished six rounds of clomid.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls, just to update. I have just finished my third final (for now) round on 50mg of clomid. I personally think that I need a stronger dose. I don't expect anything to happen even this month but will try. GL to all of you.

:hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sabster, 

Some studies have shown clomid to be more effective in PCOS patients when they have been on Metformin for 60-90 days before starting their first cycle of Clomid. Hoping that gives you some hope. Also, for some women, Metformin is all that is needed to get and stay pregnant with PCOS - I hope that's the case for you! 

AFM, Think I may have ovulated yesterday - had an abdominal cramp I've never had before, so at least I'm believing I ovulated or am getting ready to. :) I'm CD13 today, so it's within the ballpark.


----------



## Sabster

Thank you QueenKingFish. I had no idea. I will try to keep hopeful and work on eating clean and taking vitex in the meantime. 

I wish you all the greatest of luck!!!!

Anyone making diet changes or other lifestyle changes to help succeess with clomid ?


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sabster - 

Check with your doc before you continue taking Vitex with the Met and especially with Clomid, as it's contraindicated (meaning they can negate each other's effectiveness). 

I've had a ton of improvement with following a low glycemic index/load diet along with the Met. Also have been avoiding soy if at all possible (phytoestrogens) along with cutting all parabens out of my beauty/cleansing routines. :) 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Sabster

I'm not taking Met or clomid for now and won't be for at least 2 months ( when I get tests results) So i will continue with it until then... Then I'll probably have to stop. I figured it would be a good idea to take it for now to help me regulate my hormones after the MC. 

I try really hard to use free Paraben and other chemicalfree beauty products, especially shampoo and creams. I'm glad I started that more than a few years ago. I use less 'stuff' and I have great skin! as for diet.. I am a sugar fiend and sugar is one of the great culprits for hormone imbalances, so I gotta let go of my sugar habit... Ive been working on it and im definately better, but I need to continue and hopefully be sugar free by mid 2014. ( and hopefully a bit lighter...like 20 lbs hehehe)

I was thinking of doing the eat-clean diet which is a low glycemic diet too... I HATE DIETS!!!!! but I will sacrifice if it helps me conceive...


----------



## lulu8254

I've been taking clomid for two cycles, I started cleaning up my diet around this time last year, not for weight loss, I just wanted to eat healthy and help my body fall pregnant naturally. Obviously that didn't work haha, but I have noticed improvements in other areas when I do eat well so I've tried to stick with it as much as possible. With regards to skin and beauty products I try to steer clear of anything with sulphates or parabens. At one stage I was doing the oil cleanse, you wash your face with an oil mixture, it did wonders for my skin. I recently joined the gym and try to get there as much as I can, it's really helped me take my mind off this TWW. I'll find out in less than a week if this round has worked for me.. fingers crossed


----------



## kiwilove

Good luck lulu :hugs:

AF arrived tonight so im officially on Clomid, will start it on Friday. Im supposed to take it CD2-6, but since I started AF just an hour ago im going to count tomorrow as CD1! :flower:


----------



## madtowngirl

So it looks like I'm not going to ovulate on CD 14 after all...does this mean Clomid didn't work for me this cycle? Did any of you ladies ovulate later in your cycle after being on Clomid?


----------



## lulu8254

the first cycle I didn't ovulate until CD24, this one was a little earlier on CD18. I've read that you should ovulate within 5-10 days of taking the last tablet.


----------



## Sabster

Do you guys temp while on clomid? Im guessing it would be preferable to actually know if you ovulated.... I feel like I need a kick in the butt and start tempting once I get my period back. Maybe it will help....STRESSFUL.

GOOOD LUCK with your new rounds of clomid kiwilove!!!!! 

lulu8254 don't worry or stress out for the TWW, either way you will know, so if you stress less it's better. Both times I got a BFP I was shocked. I had No clue whatsoever, and Im a self professed ''I always know what'S up with my body'' type of person. I was also not counting days, or anything. The only thing I focused on was identyfying eggwhite/ discharge and BDing then... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## eyemom

I have only done one round of Clomid so far (getting ready for 2nd), but I temp. I just want to know we got the timing just right.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Good luck to everyone starting, and to everyone in the TWW, I'm right there with you! 

We had a friend who gave birth on Sunday morning and everyone was excited that the baby was born on "The day the Seahawks won the Super Bowl" (we're in WA). That night, DH said, "If they can have one on the day the Hawks won, we sure can conceive one today!" Silly boys! 

I don't temp anymore, especially on Clomid, since it can give you incorrect temps (not everyone has that experience, but I sure get the hot flashes and night sweats). Also, if you have PCOS, temping and OPKs can be misleading and give false results. All things I wish I would've known before spending the money on supplies. :)


----------



## eyemom

I've heard that, but my doc wanted me to at least do OPKs. Luckily that wasn't my experience, though I don't have PCOS. I have a friend whose Dr wanted her to do OPKs also, and she does have PCOS, but he was very adamant that she did NOT use the smiley face kind!


----------



## lulu8254

I temp while using clomid. I find it's a relief when you see those first few temp rises, not that it's made much difference in the past. I have irregular periods so it's nice to know when to expect AF, no getting caught out. I haven't had any probs with temps being erratic. I also find I'm less worried about the temps around that time because I know I'm not going to ovulate that early, so if I do see an odd one I don't take much notice of it cos I'm looking at the overall pattern. maybe I'm one of the lucky ones that doesn't get affected. but those hot flashes...


----------



## madtowngirl

lulu8254 said:


> the first cycle I didn't ovulate until CD24, this one was a little earlier on CD18. I've read that you should ovulate within 5-10 days of taking the last tablet.

Thank goodness, I thought it was 10 days within taking the first one. That is a huge relief, thank you for sharing your experience with me.

I don't know what I would do without this forum...you ladies are so supportive and knowledgeable.


----------



## eyemom

Hey ladies, sorry but graphic/TMI question ahead. For those who have done more than one round of Clomid.

Any of you pass big chunks of endometrial tissue when you have a period after a clomid cycle? I've had chunks before, but this seemed so much huger. I usually catch them on a pad so I can take a look (sorry that sounds gross but I kinda just want to know what's coming out of me). This one went into the public toilet so I can't be 100% certain of details. :/ But it was quite large. I don't believe it could have been pregnancy-related.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

eyemom said:


> Hey ladies, sorry but graphic/TMI question ahead. For those who have done more than one round of Clomid.
> 
> Any of you pass big chunks of endometrial tissue when you have a period after a clomid cycle? I've had chunks before, but this seemed so much huger. I usually catch them on a pad so I can take a look (sorry that sounds gross but I kinda just want to know what's coming out of me). This one went into the public toilet so I can't be 100% certain of details. :/ But it was quite large. I don't believe it could have been pregnancy-related.

Hi, eyemom, last month I mentioned I had plenty of clots but I can't really say about the size. 

Do you have a lot of pain? If it was pregnancy - related would be very painful. Have you tested before your period?


----------



## eyemom

Last time I tested was 11 dpo and after that I didn't bother b/c temps were heading downward. It wasn't any more painful than a normal period. I did test last night just in case b/c I figured on remote chance it was a m/c I might still pick up hcg. But it was bfn as I expected.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Clomid can make you really confused. Every month I wonder weather I have my period or it is early mc. I don't think you were pregnant. Are taking this month clomid too?


----------



## lulu8254

no luck this month... onto round 3 in a couple of days. hoping others have had more luck than me


----------



## eyemom

Sorry lulu, hope 3rd time's the charm.


----------



## lulu8254

thanks eyemom...


----------



## jo247

Hello, I am new on here. I due to start Clomid tomorrow (cd2-6). I was told I needed a tracking scan cd 9-12 but hospitar can only see me on cd 14. Just wondered whether that is ok? I know some people take Clomid days 3-7, would that be better if scan is later? Have no clue what to expect x


----------



## jo247

I am starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow. I have been put on 100mg cd2-6. I was advised to have tracking scan between cd9-12 but hospital can only do cd14. Does anyone know if that is a bit late or whether I should take Clomid cd3-7 instead perhaps?


----------



## eyemom

Hi Jo! Welcome! I have no idea how to answer your question really, but I wanted to at least respond. I am on a different dose/schedule altogether, so I have no relevant personal experience. If there's still time, maybe try calling your Dr's office to see what they say? I am not being monitored, and it seems like it would probably be different for ladies who take it earlier in the cycle. But when I was prescribed to take it CD 5-9, my Dr said I should ovulate within 5-7 days of taking the last pill. (I've heard others say 5-10, maybe.) Again, I doubt that would hold true when you finish your pills on CD 6, but still I wonder if it would cut it close? On the other hand, maybe they schedule these scans all the time and they know what they're doing??? But you don't want to miss what they're looking for.... :shrug: Sorry I'm no help. Good luck!


----------



## lulu8254

ah I'm the same Jo, I am taking them on CD5-9 and not being monitored at this stage, I've done two cycle and the earliest I've ovulated is CD18 which was 9 days after taking my last tablet. I would take eyemom's advice and call your drs office or even the place doing the scan and talk to them about your concerns. good luck with it.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Jo,

Welcome! For sure call your doc - sometimes they can call and get you in when you need to be (there are always spots open for emergencies and urgent scans). 

AFM, I'm feeling pretty out. CD 27 (usually 28-29 with the Metformin) and I've been having cramping the past few days and a tinge of pink to my cm. Any other symptoms I've had are either my general AF symptoms or could be just the Clomid. Praying AF holds off until Monday & the Drs office is open on the holiday so I can get my Rx for round 2 on time.


----------



## lulu8254

hi ladies..
just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I got my + OPK this morning, early on CD14 fingers crossed that is a good sign....


----------



## SPJD

Sabster said:


> Thank you QueenKingFish. I had no idea. I will try to keep hopeful and work on eating clean and taking vitex in the meantime.
> 
> I wish you all the greatest of luck!!!!
> 
> Anyone making diet changes or other lifestyle changes to help succeess with clomid ?


I have started going back to the gym - 4 to 5 days a week (3 days resistance training, 2 days cardio, then alternate the following week). 

Have also been limited processed/junk food (refined sugars, simple carbs) and eating much more of the healthy stuff - lean proteins, veggies, fruits, low fat dairy as per my GP's and RE's recommendations. 

I have just started my first cycle - tomorrow will be Day 5 (take third pill of 50mg Clomid).


----------



## lulu8254

ahh so after getting a positive opk on CD14 I am still yet to see a temp rise, considering I'm on CD20 I'm going to go ahead and guess that I won't be ovulating this month. 
so that's three cycles done which means I'm off to the specialist. I need a referral first and the earliest I can get into my drs is the end of March which seems so far away. then there will be the wait to see the specialist. this is a never ending waiting game. 

sorry ladies, just needed to unload


----------



## eyemom

so sorry lulu <3


----------



## RedRose19

Im on day 3 of clomid so far and no side effects :) I hope it stays that way


----------



## lulu8254

thanks eyemom! I'll keep moving forward, I'll get there someday, someway

ooh hopefully it stays that way. this month has been the worst for me. the other two weren't too bad. I had a stack of hot flashes, moodiness and sleeplessness for all three but the last time it was like the intensity of them doubled. fingers crossed it won't be like that for you


----------



## SPJD

So I thought I would update everyone on my first cycle of Clomid. 

Good news - the 50mg dose helped me to ovulate - I was being monitored by my RE - day 14 of my cycle I went in for an ultrasound and they were able to see 2 follicles (one 17mm, the other 21mm) both on the left ovary. On day 21 I went back for more blood work and that confirmed that I had ovulated. Endometrium wall was at 10mm which I was told was good and healthy for implantation (should there be a fertilized follicle). 

Bad news - Everything about this first round of Clomid was successful EXCEPT for the fact that I did not get pregnant. 

So my husband and I move onto our 15th month of TTC our first child. I am feeling sad and impatient, but am trying to keep hopeful considering the medication is doing what it is supposed to be doing. 

Any words of encouragement? I am CD #1 of Round 2 and need a cycle buddy so I don't drive myself crazy!


----------



## eyemom

Round 2 did it for me. I was so discouraged after my first round, I felt like nothing was ever going to work. Even though rationally I knew it could take a few more tries. Hope this works for you, and soon. It's encouraging to know your body is doing all the right things! Wishing you the best. <3 <3 <3


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry hun :( im sure the next round will be for u, have u tried concieve plus or pree seed I was told by my doctor clomid can make cm in some women hostile, I used concieve plus except one ofmthe nights id tons of ewcm I thought id chance without it! I really hope this cycle is for u! Im currently 8 dpo so im sure ill know soon if ill be joining u in round 2


----------



## SPJD

Thank you eyemom and redrose - I needed that :) It's funny how some days you can feel super hopeful and optimistic and other days it all feels hopeless and you worry if you will ever be able to conceive a child. Yesterday was definitely one of those not so great days. 

I haven't tried preseed or any products like that but I can def say I noticed less CM in my first round than I would normally have - it wasn't absent and there were no issues with our BD but it was definitely less. It could definitely improve things! Thank you for the suggestion. 

One thing I am excited about is if we do get pregnant from round 2, we will have a baby around or on Christmas and I very much like the idea of a Christmas baby :) 

One question - did anyone have lighter than normal periods while on Clomid? I am used to much heavier periods however, some of my cycles were 40+ days, whereas it seems Clomid has regulated me back to 28 day cycles. Perhaps that could be why?


----------



## RedRose19

Yeah I noticed even my af while on the clomid, it was about a day shorter ajd nlt extremely heavy like normal. I think its a good sign its working :)


----------



## RedRose19

I tested today and it was neg :( feeling so down


----------



## eyemom

Sorry RedRose, hope it's just early. :hugs:


----------



## SPJD

so sorry to hear redrose - i know what you must be feeling! give yourself a day to be sad and then recoup with some positive thoughts/hope for April. 

My husband and I decided that a mini getaway would do us well after the disappointment of our last cycle - just to get our minds off things. If this is a possibility for you, I say go for it! Spoil yourselves a little if you can! It has helped me to decompress and go into round 2 of Clomid in better spirits!

Take care, and keep us all updated on the progress of your third round.


----------



## RedRose19

I tested today 11 dpo and its bfn! I feel so upset, and down and just I hate every thing :( is there any hope


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA, just been taking a step back and take a real break before starting on clomid again. But I've been following along and keeping up with you girls.
So question, I am on an anovulatory cycle currently cd 44 and my FS had me go for bloodwork to check hsg beta, estrogen and progesterone. I know I'm not pregnant as hpts are all bfn, but my doc said he will induce AF with provera, or depending on my hormones start clomid in the middle of my cycle like day 40something! Has anyone started clomid in the middle of a cycle like that?
TIA, baby dust all around. :)


----------



## Trina86

Redrose I'm sorry you're feeling so down, but really and truly 11dpo may just be too early! FX for you!!


----------



## eyemom

I agree, Red. Hope it's just early. Maybe you have a late implanter. :flower:

Sorry Trina no experience, but wishing you the best.


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies! I guess im out of posting in the clomid threads! I am starting femara next cycle and iui unless of course I get natural results this month. Good luck ladies!


----------



## RedRose19

Im onto round two of clomid :( I ovulated beautifully on cd 14 and af on cd 28 so im not too sad i had a perfect cycle! Now just need to get pregnant lol


----------



## SPJD

best of luck with your round 2 redrose! 

It is definitely good that you had a perfect cycle - its likely just a matter of time now :) I am currently on CD9 so DH and I start the BD every other day tomorrow until CD20. (as per the doc's orders) Let's hope the Clomid worked again this month for me. Haven't been feeling as many side effects time around and I am worried I won't ovulate. Am I needlessly worrying?


----------



## eyemom

I had fewer side effects on my 2nd round and that's when I got pg! I know it's so hard not to worry, but maybe your body is just tolerating it really well. Fx!


----------



## RedRose19

Fx for us both that second round is lucky for us both! I took my second tablet today :) af is so heavy! Did u notice af is heavier after the clomid


----------



## eyemom

RedRose19 said:


> Fx for us both that second round is lucky for us both! I took my second tablet today :) af is so heavy! Did u notice af is heavier after the clomid

I just had one AF after Clomid, and that one did seem pretty heavy. I usually have a heavy couple of days though, so I don't know. TMI, but I actually had a huge clump of tissue that time (I'm sure it was endometrium and not m/c). I took my Clomid CD 5-9 so I don't know if that would make a difference. My period was nearly over by the time I started taking the meds again.


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks, yeah my af is clotty I dont think I've had a proper af in a long time, it usually takes over a week and its so sluggish! This seems to ve heavy but faster is that makes sense. Im on cd 4 and its already slowing down! Im on my third tablet now :) im expecting ovulation the same cd 14 hopefully! I should be 10 dpo by easter sunday! :) im feeling good about this cylc


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls,
I am experiencing some spotting on 150mg clomid. I haven't ovulated yet I think, I just took my last pill on Saturday and I had a nearly positive opk this morning. Spotting started Monday. Please respond if any of you have experience with spotting on clomid? If so when did you have it, how long did it last and did you still ovulate?
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## eyemom

I had some around ovulation time my first round. Dr thinks it was from ovulation; I sorta suspect it was riiiight before ovulation. IDK. It's possible, in my case, it was a cyst rupturing (though I had no known cysts) because I had a fair bit of cramping beforehand as well. I did still ovulate though.


----------



## Trina86

Thanks so much eyemom. Hope you don't mind me asking, but how much spotting did you have? And how many days did it last for? When you did ovulate, could you feel ov pains?

Thanks again.


----------



## eyemom

Trina86 said:


> Thanks so much eyemom. Hope you don't mind me asking, but how much spotting did you have? And how many days did it last for? When you did ovulate, could you feel ov pains?
> 
> Thanks again.

It was just there in the morning after the cramping I had, and then it stopped. It's hard to accurately remember the amount. It wouldn't have completely filled a panty liner, but I needed one (was unprepared). IF the cramping I had was in fact ovulation, that time, then first cycle I totally felt it, big time.

Second round, I had none of the usual ovulation signs at all, but I knew I ovulated (and when) by my temps. I might have had some suuuuper mild, barely detectable ovulation cramps, but it was one of those things I don't know if I would have noticed if I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## kissababy89

Hi you all, I have read all the posts in this thread and really think I could use the support from you lovely ladies, I on my 4th day of clomid, tom is my last day. This is my first round of Clomid. Rly nervous and hoping it works first go. We have two other boys but have been ttc for almost 4 years. Im on the 50 mg dose.


----------



## eyemom

Hi and welcome. Really you read everything, wow!!! Hope it works first round for you too, that would be brilliant. Wishing you the best. <3


----------



## kissababy89

eye mom, Yes I read everything lol it took me all night last night and half of today but it made me feel like I wasn't alone. It was like a novel of diff peoples journey. I am so happy to b finishing my clomid tom. I took it days 5-9 as prescribed by my Dr, only odd thing is that I am not being monitored at all. Just was givin a 3 month supply of the 50 m of clomid to start after af came. I also took provera to start the af, Hoping all will go well with me. How are you dong?


----------



## eyemom

kissababy89 said:


> eye mom, Yes I read everything lol it took me all night last night and half of today but it made me feel like I wasn't alone. It was like a novel of diff peoples journey. I am so happy to b finishing my clomid tom. I took it days 5-9 as prescribed by my Dr, only odd thing is that I am not being monitored at all. Just was givin a 3 month supply of the 50 m of clomid to start after af came. I also took provera to start the af, Hoping all will go well with me. How are you dong?

I am impressed. I didn't think I'd ever catch up, so I didn't try. :blush: Just read back a couple of pages when I jumped in.

I took 50 mg on CD 5-9 also. I wasn't being monitored either. I asked my Dr about it, and he said it just adds hundreds of dollars to each cycle, and in my case he didn't think it was really necessary. (I ovulate on my own anyway, but I needed a boost apparently.) If you're charting, perhaps that will give you the info you need to know how it's working for you.

I also got 3 rounds. I just picked up one round at a time from the pharmacy, but I had 2 refills available to me. I had to get one refill, but then I got pg on my 2nd round. After doing 3 rounds of Clomid alone, my Dr was recommending Clomid + IUI, but I was lucky and it didn't come to it.

I'm doing great, thanks. Was 8 weeks on Monday. Still doesn't feel real. :)


----------



## Trina86

Thank you again eyemom for your responses! 
Welcome kisababy! Good luck on your first round.
Do you ladies have experience with opks? This is my first month using the cheapie wondfos. Lastnight the test line was the same as the control line, and today the test line was darker than the control line. I guess those are both positive. Does anyone know how long is normal to continue having a positive opk? I'm wondering if they will be accurate for me. Thanks in advance for any input ladies:)


----------



## eyemom

Yes, they are both positive. Yes, it is normal. But it shouldn't go on for too long. Usually just a couple of days. Most likely if you keep testing, it'll fade. But I've heard it said to stop once you know you've gotten a positive, or you may drive yourself crazy. :)


----------



## RedRose19

Your story def gives me hope eyemom as I hope second time is lucky for me too im so ready to not be ttc anymore lol! Next cycle I plan to jusjust ntnp no clomid or anything, then back to the clomid in june. My sides r so itchy I didnt have this last time I hope it goes away soon


----------



## kissababy89

yes I bought the internet cheapies of opk's as well. Ive never used them before lol I will start testing for opk's on Friday but the dr said sometimes clomid can mess them up and to just bd on every other day.... im hoping this works lol. Ive had no side effects on the clomid, I just take them at night so maybe that is why.


----------



## eyemom

RedRose <3 Hope it works for you. I understand needing a break if it comes down to NTNP for a cycle, but I'm still hoping it won't come to that. :flower:

Yeah I found that my usual "fertile signs" went completely out the window. I *did* get +OPKs, but _only_ because I kinda started going nuts with them, doing them a few times a day. If I had stuck to my normal way of using them, I definitely would have missed my surge.


----------



## kissababy89

oh maybe I will just test several times a day then I thought you were only supposed to do it once in the am but then I hear it is best to do the opk tests between 2 p.m. and8 p.m. lol geez this is confusing to learn all at once


----------



## eyemom

It is totally confusing. The CB fertility monitor has you use FMU (I think? I haven't actually used it.) But most other tests say evening since your body only MAKES the LH in the morning, so it'll be more likely to show up in your urine by then. I always took mine late evening, and doing that I only ever missed my surge once.

Toward the end of our ttc journey, I knew of ladies who did a morning one, but did it more mid-morning, like maybe around 10 am. I think if it's going to show up, it'd be more likely to show up by then. This isn't really compatible with my work schedule though. But if you were to do it twice a day, I think maybe mid/late morning, then evening might be your best bet.

I can't remember with absolute certainty, but I think on my first round of Clomid, I had a neg OPK one night, positive the next morning (I can't remember, maybe around 9 am), then it was already negative by evening.

Second round of Clomid, it was negative in the morning (can't remember what time), got a positive early afternoon b/c I happened to be home to test, then it was already negative by later in the evening which would have been closer to my normal testing time.

I usually get a positive to stick around for 2 nights, so that was totally weird for me. I was using a different brand of OPKs (Target generic) that last cycle too, so I don't know if that would have had anything to do with it.


----------



## kissababy89

Oh okay lol that makes so much more sense. Thank you. I will def do it mid afternoon and late at night and see if we can't catch that sucker lol. Im so happy there are threads out there that can help women going through all of this. My Dr just threw me in blind and was like here figure it out if not preg in 3 months we will see if we can do something else lol


----------



## SPJD

my first AF after clomid was strange - started a few days early but was really light - thought it was spotting at first and took a pg test which was negative - by the third light day it was super heavy with clotting - only 2 days of this and then just stopped -- strangest AF for me - I had had a super heavy AF with lots of clotting the month before starting Clomid - it was my first regular length cycle in about 3 months - i think the heavier / more clotting is from build up from irregular cycles


----------



## SPJD

that last message was in response to a post by redrose from a couple of days ago - meant to reply with quote !

haven't been on here for a couple of days and had to get caught back up! welcome to kissababy89 and best of luck with your ttc journey! 

i am now feeling similar side effects as i did last cycle - as i near ovulation i can feel cramping and tenderness on my left side - the same side i ovulated from last month

I have my cd14 u/s and b/w scheduled for tomorrow so i will be able to see if any follicles are a good size and when it is likely that i will ovulate (i don't use opk's or temping since I am monitored by my doc and am on a strict regimen as it is lol)

eyemom - you must be so excited!? 8 weeks along already!


----------

